# (New) High End CPU/VGA Coolers



## solsamurai

High end CPU coolers you say? Why not go with the SA?


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;14646598*
> High end CPU coolers you say? Why not go with the SA?


That's probably the one I'm gonna end up with, I just would like to know about others, as well; see if they can get that kind of performance at a cheaper price. Plus, I like Zalman and I'd like to support them and buy the CNPS12x if it's any good.









Thanks, though!


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Bump.
>.>
<.<


----------



## Elohim

The Genesis from Prolimatech is pretty awesome (Especially for relatively slow spinning 140mm fans). The NZXT Havik is solid, and i will get the Alpenföhn K2 soon to see how it performs:

http://www.alpenfoehn.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=175%3Aalpenfoehn-k2&catid=53&Itemid=44&lang=de


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl;14646620*
> That's probably the one I'm gonna end up with, I just would like to know about others, as well; see if they can get that kind of performance at a cheaper price. Plus, I like Zalman and I'd like to support them and buy the CNPS12x if it's any good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, though!


If you end up getting the SA be sure to stop by the club with some pics.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> The Genesis from Prolimatech is pretty awesome (Especially for relatively slow spinning 140mm fans). The NZXT Havik is solid, and i will get the Alpenföhn K2 soon to see how it performs:
> 
> http://www.alpenfoehn.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=175%3Aalpenfoehn-k2&catid=53&Itemid=44&lang=de


The Alpenföhn K2 looks like a Noctua NH-D14 with two extra heatpipes. *Beastly!*








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> If you end up getting the SA be sure to stop by the club with some pics.


I will surely do that!


----------



## HWI

The Zerotherm ZT-10D is a newer cooler that's pretty good that you don't hear much about. Performance wise, it's hard to beat the Silver Arrow and NH-D14


----------



## chinesethunda

i hear the havik is doing good, but like said, performance wise the d-14 and SA are still the top i think. you could get a H100 lol


----------



## Pentdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI;14649166*
> The Zerotherm ZT-10D is a newer cooler that's pretty good that you don't hear much about. Performance wise, it's hard to beat the Silver Arrow and NH-D14


I agree on the Zerotherm, with good fans it's quite beastly. But i hear it is difficult to install compared to the classics.....


----------



## hawkeeyee

or you can wait for new noctua beast CPU coolers


----------



## Tatakai All

All mentioned are all solid coolers no doubt. I recently changed from a Megahalems to a H100 and can honestly say I'll never go back to putting behemoth heatsinks on my cpu again. They just seem to be getting bigger and bigger that I'm curious to see how much more bigger they can make them.


----------



## olliiee

If going bulldozer you might like to wait, supposedly ships with liquid coolers as standard


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All;14650031*
> All mentioned are all solid coolers no doubt. I recently changed from a Megahalems to a H100 and can honestly say I'll never go back to putting behemoth heatsinks on my cpu again. They just seem to be getting bigger and bigger that I'm curious to see how much more bigger they can make them.


The heatsink designers are just gonna make a case sized one now. You have challenged them.







+








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olliiee;14650037*
> If going bulldozer you might like to wait, supposedly ships with liquid coolers as standard


I think that's only a rumor, though it'd still be pretty cool.

Thanks for the replies so far. Didn't even know about the Zerotherm.


----------



## olliiee

Yeah it is only a rumor









They have a FX at Gamescom and its on air so I don't think its true :/ would have been sweet


----------



## Celcoid

get this cooler

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/scythe-susanoo_2.html#sect0


----------



## Smoblikat

lol, thermalight sentinel


----------



## LtCheese

I know this thread is about new CPU heatsinks but I am wondering about two veterans. The Thermalright Archon and the Ven X. Which one is the better buy? Please don't say SA or D14. I move my computer around way too much to have a dual tower monster slung on my motherboard.

Edit: I'm looking at the Ven X RT by the way


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celcoid;14659579*
> get this cooler
> 
> http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/scythe-susanoo_2.html#sect0


Holy. Crap. That. Is. *HUGENORMOUS.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LtCheese;14659603*
> I know this thread is about new CPU heatsinks but I am wondering about two veterans. The Thermalright Archon and the Ven X. Which one is the better buy? Please don't say SA or D14. I move my computer around way too much to have a dual tower monster slung on my motherboard.
> 
> Edit: I'm looking at the Ven X RT by the way


I wanna say the Archon, but I'm not sure. It would probably be quieter though as the fans are mega super silent. Might want to get a second opinion, though.


----------



## LtCheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl;14659679*
> I wanna say the Archon, but I'm not sure. It would probably be quieter though as the fans are mega super silent. Might want to get a second opinion, though.


My only concern with the Archon is how freaking tall it is. It's over 170mm high


----------



## munaim1

Head over to my *Sandy Stable Club*, you'll find most of the club member's with the high end air coolers that are on the market now and some of the low budget ones, you should be able to compare temps using the spreadsheet in the OP.

Hope that helps bud, Just a note, I'm pretty fond of the H80, it seems to perform very well in comparison to the NH-D14 and SA.










*EDIT:*

Scroll to the top of the spreadsheet and select 'by cooling'


----------



## somebodysb2

SA/D14/Archon (with 2x TY-140) all outperform the H100. H100 barely matches the former(s) and has 2500rpm screamers instead of nice and quiet 1200-1300rpm fans.

Interested to see how the CNPS12x/Havik/Hyper612pwm perform tho.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LtCheese;14659699*
> My only concern with the Archon is how freaking tall it is. It's over 170mm high


It says on the Cooler Master website that the CM690II Advanced is 214.5mm wide. Sounds like plenty of space for the Archon.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somebodysb2;14659755*
> SA/D14/Archon (with 2x TY-140) all outperform the H100. H100 barely matches the former(s) and has 2500rpm screamers instead of nice and quiet 1200-1300rpm fans.
> 
> Interested to see how the CNPS12x/Havik/Hyper612pwm perform tho.


The H100 is _that_ expensive, but still only on par or just above the others!?








I also wanna see the CNPS12x in action. I can't wait!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14659736*
> Head over to my *Sandy Stable Club*, you'll find most of the club member's with the high end air coolers that are on the market now and some of the low budget ones, you should be able to compare temps using the spreadsheet in the OP.
> 
> Hope that helps bud, Just a note, I'm pretty fond of the H80, it seems to perform very well in comparison to the NH-D14 and SA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT:*
> 
> Scroll to the top of the spreadsheet and select 'by cooling'


Thanks, "bud!"


----------



## Celcoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl;14659679*
> Holy. Crap. That. Is. *HUGENORMOUS.*


Big cooler is BIG


----------



## somebodysb2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl;14659772*
> 
> The H100 is that expensive, but still only on par or just above the others!?


Yep. Results speak for themselves.
http://www.chiphell.com/data/attachment/portal/201108/15/204907j86g93zhcceihjep.png


----------



## Paladin Goo

If you can find an H100 at the deal I did (90$)...ONLY if you can. It outperforms the D14/SA and looks nicer.


----------



## somebodysb2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven Dizzle;14662337*
> If you can find an H100 at the deal I did (90$)...ONLY if you can. It outperforms the D14/SA and looks nicer.


Looks ~ opinion, I personally like the look of my SA.
Outperforming ~ got proof?


----------



## ehume

All the recent high end coolers, air and water, grouped.


----------



## LtCheese

Does anyone know if the Archon comes with two pairs of fan clips? If I got one, I'd probably slap another ty-140 on it


----------



## jak3z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LtCheese;14663902*
> Does anyone know if the Archon comes with two pairs of fan clips? If I got one, I'd probably slap another ty-140 on it


Yes, comes with 2 pair of clips, and 2 pairs of vibration absorb stickers.


----------



## LtCheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jak3z;14663906*
> Yes, comes with 2 pair of clips, and 2 pairs of vibration absorb stickers.


Excellent. Thank you very much. Now I won't have to rig up some zip ties haha


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

I think this thread should keep going to keep people posted (Get it?







) on newer coolers, unless there's already another thread. Great help so far for everyone.


----------



## somebodysb2

Does anybody know if SA has 3 pairs of clips for 3 fans?


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somebodysb2;14671397*
> Does anybody know if SA has 3 pairs of clips for 3 fans?


Apparently it comes with just 2 pairs


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somebodysb2;14659755*
> SA/D14/Archon (with 2x TY-140) all outperform the H100. H100 barely matches the former(s) and has 2500rpm screamers instead of nice and quiet 1200-1300rpm fans.
> 
> Interested to see how the CNPS12x/Havik/Hyper612pwm perform tho.


http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cases_cooling/corsair_h100_review/1
Think again


----------



## somebodysb2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren;14672150*
> http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cases_cooling/corsair_h100_review/1
> Think again


SIGH
That OC3D review was with STOCK fans, not a controlled test with the same fans throughout, so that review's test result were skewed. Oh and by the way, the 2500K rpm Corsair fans are loud, the fans in D14/SA (1200rpm-1300rpm max) stay nice and quiet.

Think again


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somebodysb2;14672244*
> SIGH
> That OC3D review was with STOCK fans, not a controlled test with the same fans throughout, so that review's test result were skewed. Oh and by the way, the 2500K rpm Corsair fans are loud, the fans in D14/SA (1200rpm-1300rpm max) stay nice and quiet.
> 
> Think again


I personally think that testing coolers with the stock fan supplied with the coolers are the fairest way of comparing them, as it gives you an idea of how will they perform under the manufacturer's recommended configuration.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren;14672305*
> I personally think that testing coolers with the stock fan supplied with the coolers are the fairest way of comparing them, as it gives you an idea of how will they perform under the manufacturer's recommended configuration.


They should test both configurations, that way you can see how good the heatsink is against another one, leaving the bundled fans alone.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007;14672466*
> They should test both configurations, that way you can see how good the heatsink is against another one, leaving the bundled fans alone.


This. You'd get to see if you could buy it and leave it alone or if another fan or two would put it at its optimum performing POWA!


----------



## Elohim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren;14672305*
> I personally think that testing coolers with the stock fan supplied with the coolers are the fairest way of comparing them, as it gives you an idea of how will they perform under the manufacturer's recommended configuration.


like cloppy said, you need to test both configurations.

There is a reason why Thermalright doesn't use 2500rpm fans on the Silver Arrow: because most people want a (relatively) quiet system.

The Thermaltake frio OCK might be almost as good as a D14 performance wise, but it's also four times as loud lol


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Any news, peoples?


----------



## Elohim

http://www.pcb.se/ItemInfo?itemId=547422296&itemName=Phanteks+PH-TC14PE+CPU+Cooler+-+White


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim;14776534*
> http://www.pcb.se/ItemInfo?itemId=547422296&itemName=Phanteks+PH-TC14PE+CPU+Cooler+-+White


Turns out to be a pretty good heatsink


----------



## Coolking23

That looks pretty amazing and the results speak for themselves.


----------



## adridu59

HR-02 Macho. This thing supposed to be a cheap version of HR-02 is a beast, especially for the money.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coolking23;14777639*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks pretty amazing and the results speak for themselves.


But the results are hardly better than the SA and the D14 under fannage. Worth the extra price only if you intend to use it passively.

Worst of all: fans are not PWM.


----------



## Altstadt

People here are killing me with their bending-overnage of the SA and D14! I will stand by my claim that my Megahalem setup in my 2600K rig below is equal to the either of the two supposed "Kings".

The only proof I have is a co-worker with a similar setup, CPU/MB/Case, that has a SA. We've talked daily about comparative results and we are similar; he's seen and heard my rig and I his; no real difference was observed.

We're both in the software development field, programming and testing, and have been building our own rigs since the late 80's and early 90's. Too much comes down to application and the variance between the top 1 to 5 comes down to the environment they're used in.

Any of the top tier air coolers will perform nearly the same; it's down to the deployed environment and personal aesthetics desired.

Rock On! - or should I say Cool On!

~Altstadt


----------



## Badness

I get the feeling the CNPS11x with a High Speed and High Pressure fan on it would be beastly, I wish somebody would try it out.

LOOK AT THE FINS


----------



## Badness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Altstadt;14779372*
> 
> We're both in the software development field, programming and testing, and have been building our own rigs since the late 80's and early 90's. Too much comes down to application and the variance between the top 1 to 5 comes down to the environment they're used in.
> 
> ~Altstadt


Usually hardware reviews are tested with the only variable being the hardware itself. I would say that the coolers we talk about are better than the Megahalem. However, whether or not they're necessary is a more debatable.


----------



## Altstadt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Badness*


Usually hardware reviews are tested with the only variable being the hardware itself. I would say that the coolers we talk about are better than the Megahalem. However, whether or not they're necessary is a more debatable.


"I would say that the coolers we talk about are better than the Megahalem."

I totally disagree! They have a better following, but being better is not an "absolute"! Without out both of us, my friend and I, pulling out our coolers and reinstalling on each others rig, there is no way to really know. All we have are people backing what they bought and are using, without direct comparison.

My friend/coworker/brewer live in on the same street, have basically the same house, the same environmental conditions; we get the same overclock. What does that mean to you or others? Nothing in my view.

The Megahalem comes with no fans, the others do. I've read where some have had to change fans, so why are those two so revered?

It's all relative!

Brew on!

~Altstadt


----------



## Badness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Altstadt;14780343*
> "I would say that the coolers we talk about are better than the Megahalem."
> 
> I totally disagree! They have a better following, but being better is not an "absolute"! Without out both of us, my friend and I, pulling out our coolers and reinstalling on each others rig, there is no way to really know. All we have are people backing what they bought and are using, without direct comparison.
> 
> My friend/coworker/brewer live in on the same street, have basically the same house, the same environmental conditions; we get the same overclock. What does that mean to you or others? Nothing in my view.
> 
> The Megahalem comes with no fans, the others do. I've read where some have had to change fans, so why are those two so revered?
> 
> It's all relative!
> 
> Brew on!
> 
> ~Altstadt


What I am saying is that review sites have done you one better, they used the same system. Numerous times, the Silver Arrow continues to be the top performer, ahead of the Megahalems. I would say it is by a small margin, and you and your friend probably don't notice the difference. Why are you refuting everyone else's work?


----------



## Elohim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;14779155*
> But the results are hardly better than the SA and the D14 under fannage. Worth the extra price only if you intend to use it passively.


I agree, 0.25K-1K with the same fans is nothing really. But still, a great performance.
I dont like those colours though, i prefer the shiny nickle


----------



## Tigerpaws

Trying to get the ultimate cooler, covers too many variables to truly to narrow down best. Most sites like xbitlabs.com and hardocp.com do weed out the best, but there still discrepancies with those sites not have conclusive ends results between them all

If you want a cooler with stock fan it comes with, and stock backing plate, then SA or NH-D14 or the Archon

But if you want a cooler with best pwm fans setup(high rpm if suicide run, or 1300rpm for silence) and best backing kit for it, well its the Cogage True. The NH-D14 cant touch it.

Method of testing
AP-30 modded pwm fan on NH-D14 and Cogage True, stock backing kit on NH-D14 and the Cogage True has the Thermalright Venomous BTK Bolt-Thru-Kit this kit also gives much better temps, its brilliant backing plate kit. Ambient temp of 17c @ i7 950, with cpu-z in sig of the cogage

On a *suicide run* you hit a wall with temps, you cant go higher, which means you cant lie about the test or fake it. *The test can be replicated again and again*, providing you know what your doing not to screw your chip. And if you were to degrade the chip it would be reflected when repeating the tests further by not reaching higher BLCK's but lower ones. This is something there is little info on out there, with the methodology way i tested, and also know its more then likely the easiest way to hit that wall on knowing the best

The Megahalem's i've heard perform better with more air on them too(but i dont own one), im not talking 2000rpm, 2500rpm+ and online tests never cover the higher end spectrum for extreme oc. Some of xbitlabs.com shootouts you can see the graphs on some of them at the 2000rpm still away strongly with even better temps with higher rpms. Not many but a few

The Cogage True side fins are bent on the outer edges which is why it preforms better with more air you give it. This result could not be done on stock fan or stock backing plate(well it still ahead of the NH-D14 with stock, but you got to know whats a good mount and whats bad, can be hit and miss with stock backing plate).

I would love to find a site the tests the coolers to the max spectrum for suicide runs to see the best


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

I didn't know all of that, Tigerpaws. Awesome though


----------



## pchow05

so any news about when the new noctua hs will be launched?


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pchow05;14814476*
> so any news about when the new noctua hs will be launched?


I don't know. I didn't even know they were coming out with anything soon!


----------



## Elohim

They just showed some Prototypes at the Computex with no actual info when or if they'll be released.
But i guess we will see at least one new Cooler at the end of the year.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

I must see it and the Zalman CNPS12x compete!


----------



## -Id-

Zalman CNPS12x looks damn good!


----------



## BBEG

Any new coolers coming out that _aren't_ two-tower monsters? Something... innovative, perhaps?


----------



## Elohim

nope unfortunately air AND water-coolers need a lot of surface area for good performance.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG;14835957*
> Any new coolers coming out that _aren't_ two-tower monsters? Something... innovative, perhaps?


Well, sure. Noctua is promising us a _three_ tower cooler. Oughta be interesting, eh?

But really: if you want to cool a hot chip you need lots of surface area with lots of cool air blowing through it.

Or you can wait for the now-delayed 22nm process cpu's. They will make less heat . . . unless we really push the volts. But who do you know that would do that?







Look around. Anyone here who would push a cpu beyond spec? Really, now. We're all a bunch of innocent babes here.


----------



## BBEG

For normal tower-based PC applications I have no problem with big coolers. But for the deluge of smaller mATX and ITX cases coming out, someone's gotta put out some chip-cooling love for SFF cases. I'm beginning to doubt that there are any more real innovations that can be made with CPU coolers.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG;14837533*
> For normal tower-based PC applications I have no problem with big coolers. But for the deluge of smaller mATX and ITX cases coming out, someone's gotta put out some chip-cooling love for SFF cases. I'm beginning to doubt that there are any more real innovations that can be made with CPU coolers.


The CNPS11x uses composite heatpipes. I would think that's something real.


----------



## Bit_reaper

I don't know if anyone has mentioned this one yet but the Phanteks PH-TC14PE is the new kid on the block. Initial reviews seem promising.

http://www.phanteks.com/index.php?p=products_3&id=13&cate=1


----------



## trulsrohk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim;14647137*
> .... i will get the Alpenföhn K2 soon to see how it performs:
> 
> http://www.alpenfoehn.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=175%3Aalpenfoehn-k2&catid=53&Itemid=44&lang=de


made by the germans....you know germans always make good stuff


----------



## Spykerv

Just like the shamwow.

You guys could check out my heqtsink. Ahh who am I kidding? I ran out of money for the antec kuhler 920. Still a great heatsink IMO, especially with my fan.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG;14835957*
> Any new coolers coming out that _aren't_ two-tower monsters? Something... innovative, perhaps?


I'd call the Archon innovative.


----------



## ehume

Climax design. Airliners haven't evolved much since the 1950's. Steam locomotives haven't evolved since the 19th century. etc.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Airliners haven't evolved much since the 1950's.


Well... carrying up to 179 passengers over 6,820 Km in 1958 v.s. up to 853 over 15,400 Km today really is evolution to me (they fly at similar speeds, though). Jets burn less fuel per passenger, are quieter, lighter, safer, fly further, can land in harsh meteorological conditions...

Sorry, going off topic. Before heatpipe based heatsinks, there was also some sort of stall... I think the MCX-462? family (pic)is a nice example of top performers of those days. Then came heatpipes heatsinks, and then tower style heatpipe based designs, and then twin tower style awesome synergy buzzword yada yada yada.

Not everything has been invented


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007;14850982*
> Well... carrying up to 179 passengers over 6,820 Km in 1958 v.s. up to 853 over 15,400 Km today really is evolution to me (they fly at similar speeds, though). Jets burn less fuel per passenger, are quieter, lighter, safer, fly further, can land in harsh meteorological conditions...
> 
> Sorry, going off topic. Before heatpipe based heatsinks, there was also some sort of stall... I think the MCX-462? family (pic)is a nice example of top performers of those days. Then came heatpipes heatsinks, and then tower style heatpipe based designs, and then twin tower style awesome synergy buzzword yada yada yada.
> 
> Not everything has been invented


I think he means they hit a peak in how fast they were innovating. There are still innovations, but it's small tweaks that make a better experience overall like Apple does with all of it's products every year. Though I could've read that wrong.









Also, if I ever make a thread feel free to go off topic if that ^ is as far as you go. It's not completely off topic and we all learn a little and get to cuss and discuss.


----------



## Frankzro

Get a h100 if you dont like being pushed around by a FAT HUGE CPU cooler taking up all the precious relestate <--- i know... of your motherboard and making it so you cant put bigger sticks of ram in your PC... -_- Yeah let those fat CPU coolers push you around.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Bump because information is always cool.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*


Bump because information is always cool.


Cool...

BTW, the link to your steam account doesn't seem to work (I wanted to see how many games you have







).


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007;14912238*
> Cool...
> 
> BTW, the link to your steam account doesn't seem to work (I wanted to see how many games you have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Oh thanks. I'd forgotten I'd changed the name at the top.









Any more info on coolers?


----------



## Elohim

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/prolimatech-genesis.html


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim;14917187*
> http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/prolimatech-genesis.html


I think I've seen that, but it's still pretty cool looking.


----------



## -Id-

Zalman CNPS 12X First Look - Quiet PC








[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsm-ti-fNMg[/ame]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankzro;14873832*
> Get a h100 if you dont like being pushed around by a FAT HUGE CPU cooler taking up all the precious relestate <--- i know... of your motherboard and making it so you cant put bigger sticks of ram in your PC... -_- Yeah let those fat CPU coolers push you around.


Crazy talk, Big Air Rigs like the NH-D14 adds a dash of manlyness to your set up.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Id-;14918444*
> Zalman CNPS 12X First Look - Quiet PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsm-ti-fNMg
> 
> Crazy talk, Big Air Rigs like the NH-D14 adds a dash of manlyness to your set up.


Sweet!


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Shameful/less bump


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Bump :3


----------



## Tigerpaws

Bit off topic for air cooling section, but a freindly bump

LN2 or Dice is probably the easiest way if your serious about oc'ing.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tigerpaws*


Bit off topic for air cooling section, but a freindly bump

LN2 or Dice is probably the easiest way if your serious about oc'ing.


I'd probably go and mess something up (because I'm good at that) if I did LN2 or Dice. And then I would just flip everything over and probably never touch a computer again in my life (unless I had to).

Thanks for the bump.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tigerpaws*


Bit off topic for air cooling section, but a freindly bump

LN2 or Dice is probably the easiest way if your serious about oc'ing.


However that is hardly a 24/7 cooling system. if your looking for a 24/7 boss hoss cooling system full blow water loop is the only way to go....Hybrid water coolers the Corsair H coolers dont count... the H100 bothers me alot, its hardly cooler than the D-14/silver arrow, very costly and twice the nosie!!! H50/60/80 are a total joke too. To get them to compete with high end air coolers the noise is insane.

One of my best friends has an H50, lapped with two AP-31's on it and my silver arrow with stock fans blow it out of the water. there is a point where you have to much airflow and not enough surface area. hence bigger is better.


----------



## Schmuckley

yeh..i like my cpu cooler..it works good







..pvc..showerhead..cooler http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...-56k-fail.html

just add ice n a t-shirt over da video card for cool runs







..$2 buys a lotta fun


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*


However that is hardly a 24/7 cooling system. if your looking for a 24/7 boss hoss cooling system full blow water loop is the only way to go....Hybrid water coolers the Corsair H coolers dont count... the H100 bothers me alot, its hardly cooler than the D-14/silver arrow, very costly and twice the nosie!!! H50/60/80 are a total joke too. To get them to compete with high end air coolers the noise is insane.

One of my best friends has an H50, lapped with two AP-31's on it and my silver arrow with stock fans blow it out of the water. there is a point where you have to much airflow and not enough surface area. hence bigger is better.


Nah.. Phase change is the way to go!


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wongwarren*


Nah.. Phase change is the way to go!


To much of a PITA to set up and keep running. if you don't know the in's and outs of it there can be many problems with using a phase change cooler 24/7.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*


To much of a PITA to set up and keep running. if you don't know the in's and outs of it there can be many problems with using a phase change cooler 24/7.


And it's more expensive than even a really nice water loop.


----------



## Altstadt

"One of my best friends has an H50, lapped with two AP-31's on it and my silver arrow with stock fans blow it out of the water."

Really?

My "friend" has a SA setup on his 2600K and it does not "blow" my setup out of the water, by ANY and ALL means. What are you trying to say? The H50 or AP-31's are not up to par?

~Altstadt


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Altstadt*


"One of my best friends has an H50, lapped with two AP-31's on it and my silver arrow with stock fans blow it out of the water."

Really?

My "friend" has a SA setup on his 2600K and it does not "blow" my setup out of the water, by ANY and ALL means. What are you trying to say? The H50 or AP-31's are not up to par?

~Altstadt


I think he was saying the Corsair Hydro series is just overpriced for what it does. Are they still nice? Yes. But can you get something that's cheaper and does the job just as well or maybe even better? Also yes.


----------



## Schmuckley

well yeah..phase-change is more expensive..it's a notch better than watercooling though..hmm..i'm gonna score me a red bull cooler..and stick the evaporater in my res..den it's "chilled water"


----------



## Altstadt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*


I think he was saying the Corsair Hydro series is just overpriced for what it does. Are they still nice? Yes. But can you get something that's cheaper and does the job just as well or maybe even better? Also yes.


If that's the case, that's cool. I was just wondering which part of the equation was being jumped on. As we know, the AP-31's are not weak-links in any equation.

~Altstadt


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*


well yeah..phase-change is more expensive..it's a notch better than watercooling though..hmm..i'm gonna score me a red bull cooler..and stick the evaporater in my res..den it's "chilled water"


 don't forget, you also need an EPA license to mess with some aspect of Phase changers/AC based cooling.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Altstadt*


"One of my best friends has an H50, lapped with two AP-31's on it and my silver arrow with stock fans blow it out of the water."

Really?

My "friend" has a SA setup on his 2600K and it does not "blow" my setup out of the water, by ANY and ALL means. What are you trying to say? The H50 or AP-31's are not up to par?

~Altstadt


What i'm saying is. if his H50 has twice the airflow of my silver arrow, and cant even come close to what temps i got from my stock silver arrow, then it's junk in comparison. Twice the CFM, there times the noise and less cooling ability than my silver arrow? not to mention my silver arrow is cheaper than his lapped H50+ 2x AP-31's.

Now lets jump to when I upgraded my stock fans to San Ace 1011's...makes his H50 look like a stock AMD cooler in comparison.

And your correct, the AP-31's are not the weak link in his set up...its the H50 unit its self.


----------



## pchow05

i bought a h50 and a nh-d14. h50 didnt even come close. 5-10 hotter on each core.


----------



## Altstadt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*


What i'm saying is. if his H50 has twice the airflow of my silver arrow, and cant even come close to what temps i got from my stock silver arrow, then it's junk in comparison. Twice the CFM, there times the noise and less cooling ability than my silver arrow? not to mention my silver arrow is cheaper than his lapped H50+ 2x AP-31's.

Now lets jump to when I upgraded my stock fans to San Ace 1011's...makes his H50 look like stock in comparison.


No doubt! I'd put/take the SA over the H50 "any day", with any fans. I thought you were inferring something else. My bad?









~Altstadt


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Altstadt*


No doubt! I'd put/take the SA over the H50 "any day", with any fans. I thought you were inferring something else. My bad?









~Altstadt


lol, NP


----------



## StreekG

If you call the Havik 140 a high end, then i'm a very happy customer of one.
Its certainly on the price of a higher end cooler. Looks great also and can't complain about the noise.

4.5ghz 990X, hottest temp i've seen so far is 65. 64 on prime, 65 on linx


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StreekG;14955584*
> If you call the Havik 140 a high end, then i'm a very happy customer of one.
> Its certainly on the price of a higher end cooler. Looks great also and can't complain about the noise.
> 
> 4.5ghz 990X, hottest temp i've seen so far is 65. 64 on prime, 65 on linx


Looks good and it's not too expensive. X-bit labs wrote a very positive review.


----------



## Erick Silver

There's the Hyper 612 PWM thats JUST been released. No one is selling it yet as far as I know. Google it and you will see there are reviews. Most of the reviews I have read are somewhat favorable of this cooler.


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver;14955975*
> There's the Hyper 612 PWM thats JUST been released. No one is selling it yet as far as I know. Google it and you will see there are reviews. Most of the reviews I have read are somewhat favorable of this cooler.


Yes. That cooler looks amazing. There's also the HR-02 Macho which is supposedly out but isn't in stock anywhere at all. $50 for mind-blowing performance.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock;14956061*
> Yes. That cooler looks amazing. There's also the HR-02 Macho which is supposedly out but isn't in stock anywhere at all. $50 for mind-blowing performance.


Your avatar and name are, simply put, awesome.


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver;14955975*
> There's the Hyper 612 PWM thats JUST been released. No one is selling it yet as far as I know. Google it and you will see there are reviews. Most of the reviews I have read are somewhat favorable of this cooler.


It's been released quite a while..


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wongwarren*


It's been released quite a while..


Where?


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl;14963439*
> Where?


I don't know why it's still not available in retail stores yet man..


----------



## a pet rock

By quite a while do you mean a month? That's when I first saw it popping up in reviews.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver;14956076*
> Your avatar and name are, simply put, awesome.


Thanks much.







I did it on purpose.


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock;14967580*
> By quite a while do you mean a month? That's when I first saw it popping up in reviews.


Yea..


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Bump again because ugh


----------



## Swiftdeathz

I have been hearing good things about the HR-02 Macho. Only thing that concerns me is the weight (860g with stock fan).

I'm kinda spoiled with my XP-90 which I'm currently using to overclock to 3.9GHz and it only weighs 470g with fan and Xigmatek Dark Knight which weighs 600g with fan.

If the HR-02 Macho keeps being delayed or is unavailable I might just go with a Kuhler 620.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swiftdeathz;14983778*
> I have been hearing good things about the HR-02 Macho. Only thing that concerns me is the weight (860g with stock fan).
> 
> I'm kinda spoiled with my XP-90 which I'm currently using to overclock to 3.9GHz and it only weighs 470g with fan and Xigmatek Dark Knight which weighs 600g with fan.
> 
> If the HR-02 Macho keeps being delayed or is unavailable I might just go with a Kuhler 620.


Or you could get a super beast and get the Phanteks.
Or if you want to support Thermalright, you can get the Archon.


----------



## a pet rock

I really don't see any problem with heavy heatsinks unless you plan on air-shipping it with the heasink installed. But that'd just be stupid. Given that the HR-02 and Hyper 612 aren't in stock and I haven't heard when they will be, I'd probably just buy a Silver Arrow. You can find them for ~$70. Considering it's one of the top performing coolers with PWM fans, there's really not a better deal for top performance.


----------



## cloppy007

I was expecting a "bump" today


----------



## StreekG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swiftdeathz;14983778*
> I have been hearing good things about the HR-02 Macho. Only thing that concerns me is the weight (860g with stock fan).
> 
> I'm kinda spoiled with my XP-90 which I'm currently using to overclock to 3.9GHz and it only weighs 470g with fan and Xigmatek Dark Knight which weighs 600g with fan.
> 
> If the HR-02 Macho keeps being delayed or is unavailable I might just go with a Kuhler 620.


I don't think i would worry about that weight, aren't some of the higher end stuff tipping the 1kg mark??

Think my Havik is 900 or something, then you have dual tower coolers


----------



## Elohim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StreekG;15005314*
> I don't think i would worry about that weight, aren't some of the higher end stuff tipping the 1kg mark??
> 
> Think my Havik is 900 or something, then you have dual tower coolers


the Havik is 760g, the Silver Arrow is 825g, so not a huge difference. Both without fans.

With two TY-140 fans (~160g each) most High End Heatsinks are over 1kg in weight.


----------



## Badness

Peter is mega sexy. I sound like a homosexual now, but I was talking about this:


----------



## Elohim

Yes Sir, best VGA Cooler on the Market, i run it with 2x 140mm fans at around 700rpm wich is pretty much silent, and it keeps my GTX480 @850MHz under 65°C while playing BC2.


----------



## Badness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim;15006758*
> Yes Sir, best VGA Cooler on the Market, i run it with 2x 140mm fans at around 700rpm wich is pretty much silent, and it keeps my GTX480 @850MHz under 65°C while playing BC2.[/QUOTE]
> 
> I thought Shaman was better at low speeds and Peter was better at high speed? The shaman is more elegant too. Not a quad slot cooler.
> I can't decide which looks better though...


----------



## wyant50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim;15006758*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Sir, best VGA Cooler on the Market, i run it with 2x 140mm fans at around 700rpm wich is pretty much silent, and it keeps my GTX480 @850MHz under 65°C while playing BC2.


Thanks, I was looking at this and wondering what temps to expect.


----------



## Elohim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness;15006817*
> I thought Shaman was better at low speeds and Peter was better at high speed? The shaman is more elegant too. Not a quad slot cooler.
> I can't decide which looks better though...












i can only speak about my tests, but the Peter was around 3-4K better at all fan speeds. thats with two fans vs only one fan on the Shaman though....

oh and both coolers take up 4 Slots.


----------



## Tippy

CPU cooler thread guys, not GPU cooler









I'm having a real dilemma. I currently own a Hyper212+ but I'm really wanting to upgrade.
I have two options - shell out the $$ for a D14, or for about *half* the price I could have a Prolimatech Super-Mega (+2x CM Blademasters that I already own).
I despise the Noctua's looks but that performance is really amazing...in all the reviews I've seen, D14 beats the Supermega by ~1-3c using the very best fans.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy;15007127*
> CPU cooler thread guys, not GPU cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having a real dilemma. I currently own a Hyper212+ but I'm really wanting to upgrade.
> I have two options - shell out the $$ for a D14, or for about *half* the price I could have a Prolimatech Super-Mega (+2x CM Blademasters that I already own).
> I despise the Noctua's looks but that performance is really amazing...in all the reviews I've seen, D14 beats the Supermega by ~1-3c using the very best fans.


Actually, I like the idea of this being an all air cooler thread -- for newer/high end ones anyway. I hadn't thought of that. And seeing as how I get off topic anyway and I started this thread they should go for it. Thanks for keeping the peace though.









The Super-Mega looks pretty nice and if you already have fans for it and think the price (and looks) of the D14 don't warrant buying it then get the Super-Mega. It may not be _the_ best, but it's still *far* from being bad and is pretty close to the top.









Where can I find that Peter cooler, by the way?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007;15004101*
> I was expecting a "bump" today


Thank you for the bump :3


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy;15007127*
> CPU cooler thread guys, not GPU cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having a real dilemma. I currently own a Hyper212+ but I'm really wanting to upgrade.
> I have two options - shell out the $$ for a D14, or for about *half* the price I could have a Prolimatech Super-Mega (+2x CM Blademasters that I already own).
> I despise the Noctua's looks but that performance is really amazing...in all the reviews I've seen, D14 beats the Supermega by ~1-3c using the very best fans.


Read title dude


----------



## Badness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wyant50;15007004*
> Thanks, I was looking at this and wondering what temps to expect.


Sell me your old Shaman? Can you hook me up with a Peter? How much did it cost you?


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*


Thank you for the bump :3


You're welcome









The bump actually worked, now I know about that... "Peter". How the hell can you name a heatsink just like a person?

- Hi dude, where are you going?
- Fine, I'm gonna buy a Peter for me.
-








- Yes, I need to cool down that heat.
- Never talking to you again.


----------



## Badness

Maybe it means something else in German.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness;15013705*
> Maybe it means something else in German.


Or maybe they wanted to mess with people so they would say, "Oh I need a Peter so bad."

Bulldozer needs to come out so I can decide on it or SB and cool it with a Silver Arrow or something else that's awesome.


----------



## Elohim

Heidi and Peter are famous characters from an alps-themed children story wich also got several film versions
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heidi

since they (Alpenföhn) come from the Alps region of Germany and all their Product names are somewhat related to the Alps or Mountains in general, they name their VGA Coolers Heidi, Klara and Peter lol

Here is Heidi, their smaller VGA Cooler








http://www.alpenfoehn.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=182%3Aheidi-2&catid=61&Itemid=139&lang=de


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

It makes sense!









So are those fans from Alpenföhn any good?


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*


It makes sense!









So are those fans from AlpenfÃ¶hn any good?


I haven't really heard about anything impressive from them.


----------



## Elohim

They are pretty good. 'If you ask me, there's no huge difference to the Prolimatech Vortex or TY-140 really.


----------



## cloppy007

Now where's the grandpa? Or the girl in wheelchair?


----------



## cloppy007

I think we can still laugh at the heatsink name... come on people!

(Camo bump).


----------



## Spykerv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007;15023123*
> Now where's the grandpa? Or the girl in wheelchair?


Nostalgia... Nostalgia to the max. I used to watch the animated series....


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

I am so confused about the nostalgia thing.

I'm still waiting for the CNPS12x.


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl;15032995*
> I'm still waiting for the CNPS12x.


I'm not expecting great things. The fans built in like that are just a bad idea. It reduces the surface area so it diminishes the cooling potential, but the fans are impossible to change near as I can tell. So somebody who might buy the heatsink and slap on some San Aces or GTs would be looking somewhere else. I just don't really like Zalman coolers, either.


----------



## Badness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock;15033338*
> I just don't really like Zalman coolers, either.


I am not a huge fan of Zalman, but you have to admit, the cnps11x is pretty darn cool.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock;15033338*
> I'm not expecting great things. The fans built in like that are just a bad idea. It reduces the surface area so it diminishes the cooling potential, but the fans are impossible to change near as I can tell. So somebody who might buy the heatsink and slap on some San Aces or GTs would be looking somewhere else. I just don't really like Zalman coolers, either.


OCN doesn't seem to like them at all. I want Zalman to do well because I like the heatsink I have now, but I also know this one is just off from being perfect (at the time, so not so close to perfection anymore...). I'd like to see Zalman up there with the likes of Thermalright, Noctua, Phanteks, and Prolimatech. I'm not expecting great things; really I'm just hoping for them.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Bump


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness;15033487*
> I am not a huge fan of Zalman, but you have to admit, the cnps11x is pretty darn cool.


That thing has the densest fin array that I've ever seen on a heat sink! Damn! And with a Qmax of 350W it's almost as good as a single radiator!


----------



## calavera

Is it still early to ask for a verdict as to what's the best right now?


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera;15043070*
> Is it still early to ask for a verdict as to what's the best right now?


Why would it be too early for right now? The Thermalright Silver Arrow, Noctua NH-D14, and Phanteks whateveritscalled are all top of charts in cooling performance. The odd-ball is the H100 which can cool better at the tremendous price of noise.

Of course, it'd be too early to say what's the best in October







.


----------



## Elohim

the best at what? The Genesis is the best with two low rpm fans (400-700rpm), the HR-02 is probably the best with one low rpm fan. The Silver Arrow is the the best with two higher rpm fans.

At Stock most reviews say that the Silver Arrow is ~1K better than the D14. And the new phanteks is ~1K better than the Silver Arrow. But who cares, because 1k at a massive overclock is nothing and wont make a difference in 99,9% of all scenarios.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim;15043714*
> the best at what? The Genesis is the best with two low rpm fans (400-700rpm), the HR-02 is probably the best with one low rpm fan. The Silver Arrow is the the best with two higher rpm fans.
> 
> At Stock most reviews say that the Silver Arrow is ~1K better than the D14. And the new phanteks is ~1K better than the Silver Arrow. But who cares, because 1k at a massive overclock is nothing and wont make a difference in 99,9% of all scenarios.


~1K.
K is Kelvin, yeah? Or am I hurrrrrr derping?


----------



## Elohim

http://www.frostytech.com/permalink.cfm?NewsID=93012

i just read that the "Peter" will be released under the Deep Cool Brand


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl;15033488*
> OCN doesn't seem to like them at all. I want Zalman to do well because I like the heatsink I have now, but I also know this one is just off from being perfect (at the time, so not so close to perfection anymore...). I'd like to see Zalman up there with the likes of Thermalright, Noctua, Phanteks, and Prolimatech. I'm not expecting great things; really I'm just hoping for them.


Zalman heatsinks are usually more orientated towards silent computing (I think). And they are not cheap. For instance, an Archon would cost me 59€, and a CNPS11X Extreme 47€. I'd hardly choose the Zalman.


----------



## Badness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim;15047783*
> http://www.frostytech.com/permalink.cfm?NewsID=93012
> 
> i just read that the "Peter" will be released under the Deep Cool Brand


This... Is excellent news


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007;15052349*
> Zalman heatsinks are usually more orientated towards silent computing (I think). And they are not cheap. For instance, an Archon would cost me 59€, and a CNPS11X Extreme 47€. I'd hardly choose the Zalman.


I guess this is true.
Probably why so many people complained about the noise on the CNPS11x, even if it was pretty good. Guess they were expecting silence.

The Archon has those wonderful TR fans though. Those are like mega silent.


----------



## Lidrager

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim;15047783*
> http://www.frostytech.com/permalink.cfm?NewsID=93012
> 
> i just read that the "Peter" will be released under the Deep Cool Brand


Look like (they copy) Prolimatech MK-13 and make it longer.


----------



## Spykerv

One thing I never understood was this forums weird fascination with the Hyper 212+. The cnps10x was vastly superior (ok maybe not vastly) but for $5 you got more surface area and two heat pipes and something that wasn't super tiny looking. It always did better on all benches I've seen and was a great little heatsink for me for the $35 or $40 I paid for it at the time.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spykerv;15054085*
> One thing I never understood was this forums weird fascination with the Hyper 212+. The cnps10x was vastly superior (ok maybe not vastly) but for $5 you got more surface area and two heat pipes and something that wasn't super tiny looking. It always did better on all benches I've seen and was a great little heatsink for me for the $35 or $40 I paid for it at the time.


But no one on OCN likes Zalman. And [sarcasm]obviously if it's cheaper and decent it iz t3h price/performinz k1ng![/sarcasm]


----------



## Spykerv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl;15054177*
> But no one on OCN likes Zalman. And [sarcasm]obviously if it's cheaper and decent it iz t3h price/performinz k1ng![/sarcasm]


Yup, I never understood this. minute someone ever asks for a heatsink, no matter what budget, you get the people that say OMG HYPER 212+ MOST LEET THING ON THE FACE OF THE PLANET OMG OMG OMG. And the other group who seems to have a fetish for the Silver Arrow or the NHD14.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spykerv*


Yup, I never understood this. minute someone ever asks for a heatsink, no matter what budget, you get the people that say OMG HYPER 212+ MOST LEET THING ON THE FACE OF THE PLANET OMG OMG OMG. And the other group who seems to have a fetish for the Silver Arrow or the NHD14.


I really want the Silver Arrow, but at the same time the EVGA Superclock and the CNPS10x sound like a better deal than the CM Hyper 212+. The 212+ seems like it would be 3rd in price/performance.


----------



## Spykerv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*


I really want the Silver Arrow, but at the same time the EVGA Superclock and the CNPS10x sound like a better deal than the CM Hyper 212+. The 212+ seems like it would be 3rd in price/performance.


I'd get the 10x performa, ultra cheap. Use some ic7. Slap some high rpm delta. You're good to go.

Next leg up would be my cooler. its an underdog, not well known, it matches or beats the megalehems (whatever their called) and they're really nice









Finally you got them phanteks and them nhd14s. At that point, I'd just go to a full on water cooling system, but thats just me.

Another cool heatsink I always liked were the:
http://www.thermalright.com/new_a_pa..._t_copper.html
http://www.thermalright.com/new_a_pa...b120_revc.html

but thats just me.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Megahalems.









I'd like to go water cooling, but until I'm out of school I kind of think that would consume too much time.









The Silver Arrow also comes with those really nice fans.









And those Thermalright True's look like smaller Archons.


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*


Megahalems.









I'd like to go water cooling, but until I'm out of school I kind of think that would consume too much time.









The Silver Arrow also comes with those really nice fans.









And those Thermalright True's look like smaller Archons.










The TRUE does look like a smaller Archon, because it is. It's basically the precursor. The difference is the TRUE has such a tightly packed fin array that it responds very very well to (essentially needs) high CFM high static pressure fans.

Oh, and I'm a huge thermalright fanboi.


----------



## robwadeson

if you want best price/performance, the A70 is hard to beat at $27 AR. It's MUCH better than the 212+


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robwadeson*


if you want best price/performance, the A70 is hard to beat at $27 AR. It's MUCH better than the 212+


What's an A70?


----------



## Spykerv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*


What's an A70? 


Corsair a70


----------



## Swiftdeathz

Stinks that you can't mount the A70 horizontally on AMD systems.









I'm starting to lean towards getting a Noctua nh-u12p se2 (2x120mm fans) since I'm worried about clearance with the cooler I was originally going to get (the HR-02 Macho). I know for a fact my case is barely wide enough for a Hyper 212+, so I'm waiting for some reviews of the Hyper 212 Evo before I decide on one.

Height on the following is:

hr-02 macho = 162mm
Hyper 212+ = 159mm
nh-u12p se2 = 158mm
nh-d14 = 160mm
archon = 170.25mm


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spykerv;15054085*
> One thing I never understood was this forums weird fascination with the Hyper 212+. The cnps10x was vastly superior (ok maybe not vastly) but for $5 you got more surface area and two heat pipes and something that wasn't super tiny looking. It always did better on all benches I've seen and was a great little heatsink for me for the $35 or $40 I paid for it at the time.


The CNPS10X has better bang for the buck than the Hyper 212 Plus, but the Hyper is a little bit quieter.


----------



## Pentdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swiftdeathz;15056129*
> Stinks that you can't mount the A70 horizontally on AMD systems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to lean towards getting a Noctua nh-u12p se2 (2x120mm fans) since I'm worried about clearance with the cooler I was originally going to get (the HR-02 Macho).


Your case has a width of 200mm, if i recall corectly the Hyper 212+ requires a case with a minimum width of 185mm, so it's safe to say your case will fit any 160mm cooler.

Still i would recommend you to take a look at the Thermalright True Spirit which is reasonably cheap, comes with a universal backplate and IIRC outperforms the Hyper 212+ while being quieter.


----------



## Swiftdeathz

Pentdragon, the thing is sometimes the case measurements can be deceiving. For instance my intel system is in a full tower case that has a width of 8" (203mm). The way it is internally though (has a removable motherboard try plus has like a half an inch from behind motherboard to the edge of the case), my xigmatek Dark knight which has a height of 159mm doesn't fit. I have to literally warp the side case panel to get it on.

Thanks for the heads up on the Thermalright True Spirit, didn't even know that one existed. I don't think it's actually for sale anywhere yet.


----------



## Pentdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swiftdeathz;15058229*
> Pentdragon, the thing is sometimes the case measurements can be deceiving. For instance my intel system is in a full tower case that has a width of 8" (203mm). The way it is internally though (has a removable motherboard try plus has like a half an inch from behind motherboard to the edge of the case), my xigmatek Dark knight which has a height of 159mm doesn't fit. I have to literally warp the side case panel to get it on.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on the Thermalright True Spirit, didn't even know that one existed. I don't think it's actually for sale anywhere yet.


That's a bummer on the clearance.

Regarding the Thermalright True Spirit, try not to confuse it with the Thermalright Cogage True Spirit since the latter doesn't have universal backplate.

The Thermalright True Spirit was launched recently and should be available everywhere soon, maybe in a week or two. In my country it became available since the end of last week, i actually ordered one on Friday but i will receive on Tuesday because of the courier....man i can't wait to test it.


----------



## Swiftdeathz

Yeah I just read some reviews of the True Spirit by Thermalright, here are the stats:
Quote:


> True Spirit
> 
> Features:
> 
> Quiet and powerful cooling due to multiple heat pipes and large aluminum fin area
> 
> Support 1366/1156/1155/775 & AM2/AM3 Processors.
> 
> Proprietary bent winglet design to minimize airflow resistance
> 
> Utilizes Four high quality 6mm heatpipes, strategically positioned to pick up the heat from the CPU.
> 
> Stack of 48 pieces of aluminum fins, Can be covered entirely by a 120mm fan to absorb all in-coming air flow.
> 
> Includes PWN Control 120mmX25mm fan (1000~1500RPM±15%).
> 
> Light weight and easy installation.
> 
> Technical Specs:
> 
> Heatsink Spec
> 
> Dimension: L133 x W52 x H160 mm
> 
> Weight: 670g
> 
> Heat pipes: four heat pipes
> 
> FAN Spec:
> 
> Dimension: L120*W120*H25mm
> 
> Rated Speed: 1000~1500RPM±15%
> 
> Noise Level: 19.6~37.4 dBA
> 
> Air Flow: 35~66.5CFM
> 
> $29.95


Not sure if it'll out perform the Hyper 212 Evo and the fan sounds like it could be noisy at 37.4 db.

The Thermalright HR-01 Macho is an even better deal as it cools much better, is near silent with the TY-140 fan, and is only $39.95 US. But again it is gd tall (162mm and the 140mm TY-140 fan hangs over the top so it's probably a bit taller).

I'll have to dig in my case at some point and get a more accurate measurement as far as what my case will actually hold.


----------



## Pentdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swiftdeathz;15058507*
> [...]Not sure if it'll out perform the Hyper 212 Evo and the fan sounds like it could be noisy at 37.4 db.[...]


Take a look at the following review to see the TRUE Spirit's scaling according to the fan's rpm
http://www.dexgo.com/index.php?site=artikel/view.php&id=608&rubrik=Hardware&seite=5

Also bear in mind the True Spirit has a fan that goes up to 1500 rpm while the Hyper 212+ has a fan that goes up to 2000 rpm. Now you claim that the Hyper is quieter?

Also please bear in mind that not all reviewers measure dB the same way. Some measure it close to the fan, others at a certain distance from the fan, some measure it from outside of a case, some from a open test bench.

My take is that the True Spirit will be quieter compared to the Hyper, when comparing stock fans at max rpm.


----------



## a pet rock

Or you could just buy the TRUE spirit 140 and get the TY-140.

Also, realize that Cooler Master is probably the worst example of a company lying about fan specs.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock;15059964*
> Or you could just buy the TRUE spirit 140 and get the TY-140.
> 
> Also, realize that Cooler Master is probably the worst example of a company lying about fan specs.


You mean it's the company that lies the mostly? In that case, I agree


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*


I'd like to go water cooling, but until I'm out of school I kind of think that would consume too much time.










You just made me feel decrepit.


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cloppy007*


You mean it's the company that lies the mostly? In that case, I agree










Err... yeah.









Maybe: "the worst example of honesty"?


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cloppy007*


You just made me feel decrepit.











How old are you? I'm not in high school, I'm in college so don't think you're _that_ old.









I wonder how an H100 would do with four gentle typhoons?


----------



## Tigerpaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pentdragon;15058376*
> Ttry not to confuse it with the Thermalright Cogage True Spirit since the latter doesn't have universal backplate.


Yes the Cogage True does not come with a universal backing plate, but you can get one of the very finest backing plate kits for it Thermalright Venomous BTK Bolt-Thru-Kit. That backing plate kit is the exact same one for the Archon and Thermalright Venomous-X, as why these coolers dont have mounting problems

But the stock fan that comes with most coolers are not really good enought if you are a overclocker, especially for the Cogage True(noisy junk fan). It needs something great, a AP-30 modded with pwm, so one set of wires coming off of it to the fan controller and one set of wires for the motherboard for pwm(but mobo does not supply the power, fan controller supplies the power). If set up like the above its truly owns, and is i feel the very best small cooler by far compared to any other cooler

Full details here
http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling/1096408-new-high-end-cpu-gpu-coolers-6.html#post14784708

Only just noticed your AMD, that kit above has the centre pressure screw to tighter down once the otter screws are tightened down. I think by memory up to 70lbs pressure with the backing plate kit.

You'll need this kit, but it does not have the centre bolt, and it is one of the main factors that makes the above kit superior to the other mountings on most cpu coolers
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9650/cpu-tri-65/Thermalright_AM2_AM2_AM3_Bolt-Thru_Kit_-_Rev_2.html


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl;15063111*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How old are you? I'm not in high school, I'm in college so don't think you're _that_ old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how an H100 would do with four gentle typhoons?


Oh, what a relief!

About the H100, I could only find this thread (EVGA forums), but it's more about Indigo Extreme (and she/he only got a 3.5º improvement over Shin Etsu).

I guess that some people getting the GT 2150 will use them with H100s...


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007;15068157*
> Oh, what a relief!
> 
> About the H100, I could only find this thread (EVGA forums), but it's more about Indigo Extreme (and she/he only got a 3.5º improvement over Shin Etsu).
> 
> I guess that some people getting the GT 2150 will use them with H100s...


How much does that Indigo Xtreme stuff cost?
And how much is the Shin Etsu stuff?


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*


How much does that Indigo Xtreme stuff cost?
And how much is the Shin Etsu stuff?


About $18 for 2 installations. In my opinion, it is not worth the money and trouble. It's not that great over other TIMs (see SkinneeLabs). I'm using GC-Extreme (same TIM as Phobya HeGrease) and it's awesome, got a 3ÂºC decrease over AS5.

Shin Etsu X23 is about $8 for just 0.5g.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Megahalems FTW!


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Just to let you know, Noctua will release a new cooler in Q4!
Maybe wait and see what they got.
(I e-mailed Noctua and the lad who responded gave me that info)


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht;15085102*
> Just to let you know, Noctua will release a new cooler in Q4!
> Maybe wait and see what they got.
> (I e-mailed Noctua and the lad who responded gave me that info)


Danke sehr! I hope they lower their prices as well.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*


Just to let you know, Noctua will release a new cooler in Q4!
Maybe wait and see what they got.
(I e-mailed Noctua and the lad who responded gave me that info)


We must see the e-mail!
We must put this cooler on a BD CPU!







+







+


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Bump


----------



## Pentdragon

Prolimatech is coming out with a new cooler called Panther which is supposed to retail ~40Euros in Europe.

http://www.tcmagazine.com/tcm/news/h...ailable-europe

Dang it, if i only knew earlier i might of held off buying the True Spirit 120...


----------



## cloppy007

Don't worry. It might not be much better (or not at all) than the TRUE Spirit.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

As batgirl suggested, I share this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht;15082572*
> Hi lads!
> I just received an e-mail from Noctua.
> 
> However, I also asked about the funky new coolers shown @Computex.
> They said that some of these coolers will never be produced for the market.
> That is obvious since some of them were prototypes that will be discarded.
> 
> *But they said that there will be a new cooler released in Q4.*
> I am kind of excite to see what they come up with!


So we will be soon having a new member in our community.
Tbh, I rather doubt that this baby will kick the d14 of it`s (golden) throne.
But who knows - maybe it is a supernatural_hyper_*LN2-by-nature_*ultra-silent_*save-the-world* cooler...
Lets hope.


----------



## Tigerpaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht;15110926*
> Tbh, I rather doubt that this baby will kick the d14 of it`s (golden) throne.


You never know

I can tell you now there definitely is room for improvement on a NH-D14. Mine is retired, for a Cogage True, link in sig on the i7 950

1) Facts are the mounting could be improved drastically, if you own a Archon or Venomous-X(be aware there are 2 versions of the Venomous-X one cheap mounts and one with superior mounts) you'll know the centre pin nut puts extra pressure up to 70lbs, the NH-D14 does not even come close to that, i know cause i own both, you could handle sticking your knob under while doing it up the NH-D14, but the Archon would virtually chop it it off

2) The cogage true fins on the outside are bent allowing for higher cooling efficiency, as why this mini cooler performs so well, add this to the NH-D14 then it will flog the water cooling

3) The Cogage True does NOT have the heat pipes spread out like the NH-D14 but has bent fins on the outer edges, if it was a X-cross between the 2 would be the best. The spread out pipes distribute the heat out over a greater area. So the Cogage it self has room for improvement

Theirs Definitely room for improving the NH-D14 as why my Cogage flogs it, it wont take much for Noctua to have it own, but highly doubt they would ever consider it, launching new products weather there good or not is usually all there really after for revenue. If you don't think that's true well why the hell aint they done the above. It does not take much to figure out what makes certain coolers perform so well once you own a few of them


----------



## cloppy007

Typos please


----------



## wint0nic

The H100 combined with MX4, and push/pull on my Corsair 600t is 17c idle and 57c load under 4.33Ghz and 1.34 volts. Give it a try, working great for me!


----------



## a pet rock

17C? What kind of bullcrap is this? What are your ambients and are those delta temps?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock;15117484*
> 17C? What kind of bullcrap is this? What are your ambients and are those delta temps?


Heck, I've done "better" than that in idle:










If it's bull crap, it's Intel bullcrap. The ambient was 20c or more.

Basically you can trust the accuracy of in-chip sensors when they get so far away from their Tj-max.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pentdragon;15110042*
> Prolimatech is coming out with a new cooler called Panther which is supposed to retail ~40Euros in Europe.
> 
> http://www.tcmagazine.com/tcm/news/hardware/40928/prolimatech-panther-cpu-cooler-available-europe
> 
> Dang it, if i only knew earlier i might of held off buying the True Spirit 120...


The True is still a really good cooler. That Panther looks like it could tie with the True, but not completely beat it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tigerpaws;15113639*
> You never know
> 
> I can tell you now there definitely is room for improvement on a NH-D14. Mine is retired, for a Cogage True, link in sig on the i7 950
> 
> 1) Facts are the mounting could be improved drastically, if you own a Archon or Venomous-X(be aware there are 2 versions of the Venomous-X one cheap mounts and one with superior mounts) you'll know the centre pin nut puts extra pressure up to 70lbs, the NH-D14 does not even come close to that, i know cause i own both, you could handle sticking your knob under while doing it up the NH-D14, but the Archon would virtually chop it it off
> 
> 2) The cogage true fins on the outside are bent allowing for higher cooling efficiency, as why this mini cooler performs so well, add this to the NH-D14 then it will flog the water cooling
> 
> 3) The Cogage True does NOT have the heat pipes spread out like the NH-D14 but has bent fins on the outer edges, if it was a X-cross between the 2 would be the best. The spread out pipes distribute the heat out over a greater area. So the Cogage it self has room for improvement
> 
> Theirs Definitely room for improving the NH-D14 as why my Cogage flogs it, it wont take much for Noctua to have it own, but highly doubt they would ever consider it, launching new products weather there good or not is usually all there really after for revenue. If you don't think that's true well why the hell aint they done the above. It does not take much to figure out what makes certain coolers perform so well once you own a few of them


I thought the Silver Arrow was better than the Cogage?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wint0nic;15114584*
> The H100 combined with MX4, and push/pull on my Corsair 600t is 17c idle and 57c load under 4.33Ghz and 1.34 volts. Give it a try, working great for me!


Dude, I highly doubt that. No offense or anything, but your room would have to be ultra-freakin'-COLD to have idle temps like that. I can believe the 57°C at load though. Nice


----------



## wint0nic

Here is a screenshot, take your words back a_pet_rock, I wouldn't lie about things like this, it's my system and I am happy of how it's running, look at max temp after playing 2 hours of BF3.


----------



## dhenzjhen

Wow that's awesome wint0nic!! I wanna see your load temp when running
IBT.


----------



## ehume

Ah. Load temps. The sensors will be much more accurate in those regions.


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Ah. Load temps. The sensors will be much more accurate in those regions.



If it's reading directly through RT sensors of the board then yeah.


----------



## Tigerpaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl;15120223*
> I thought the Silver Arrow was better than the Cogage?


I dont own a Silver Arrow, I own a Archon, NH-D14 and a Cogage True. Its not a stock Cogage True, but nore are the other coolers i have. Setup Info

On the link below, where i am, above is alancsalt on water, and all those above him on Dice
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/851067-official-i7-950-overclockers-club-read.html
Below me(above link) are the water and NH-D14, and that's on the Cogage True @ 20c Ambient

On these here below link, are all air cooling only on hardware bot for i7-950 only
http://hwbot.org/benchmark/cpu_frequency/rankings?hardwareTypeId=processor_1875#coolingType=2

Take note when you submit your stuff there if you dont select certain things like changing the selection from stock the submissions even if it was LN2 ends up in stock(no way stock can exceed 5ghz), as why the results in stock skew the results so much. There is even a pic with one with fans but you'll easily see the LN2 pot


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wint0nic*


Here is a screenshot, take your words back a_pet_rock, I wouldn't lie about things like this, it's my system and I am happy of how it's running, look at max temp after playing 2 hours of BF3.











But what's your ambient temp? Are your corsair fans running at high speed?


----------



## justanewguy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wint0nic*


Here is a screenshot, take your words back a_pet_rock, I wouldn't lie about things like this, it's my system and I am happy of how it's running, look at max temp after playing 2 hours of BF3.











your room must be cold cause physically your cpu cant be cooler than your room temperature, just fact (unless you use a compressor)


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cloppy007*


But what's your ambient temp? Are your corsair fans running at high speed?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *justanewguy*


your room must be cold cause physically your cpu cant be cooler than your room temperature, just fact (unless you use a compressor)


His cpu is reporting sub-ambient temperatures, which is impossible on air or water. Phase cooling, Dice, LN2 or LHe are required for sub-ambient cpu temps. So what gives?

Accuracy. Although the tiny little sensors with their tiny little outputs can be depended on to report relative temps, they are reporting the distance from Tj-max, which stands for maximum allowed junction temperature. It's usually 99-100c for recent Intel cpu's.

These temps are at their most accurate when they are close to Tj-max. The farther they get from Tj-max, the less accurate they are. Intel says that they become less accurate the further they get from Tj-max, and that you cannot rely on them to report actual temps.

So when wint0nic and I get sub-ambient reported temps, you are seeing the results of temp sensors that are not accurate at that range.

It's cute. It's amusing. But in the end it just shows the limits of tiny little sensors in small cpu chips.


----------



## Tigerpaws

Yes its exactly like ehume said, its very accurate if its at high temps, like on a suicide run. I think it was either here i read it(tjmax for realtemp) or at Intel, there is a chart that shows its very loose accuracy at the low temps spectrum, but becomes extremely accurate at the high temps end of the spectrum. Plus if he lives in Russia with sub temps its also a possibility, but i think its the above

It easier just to let it go, and look at high end temps either by benching with prime to get things stable, or suicide runs etc to see what is genuine, and keep in mind Intel eventually will change things in time to come


----------



## a pet rock

I'm surprised his temp sensors could be that far off. Assuming an ambient of 23 (pretty average) that's 11C off, which is startling to say the least. The only way it's not some kind of magic is if his ambient temps are less than or equal to 12C or ~54F.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *a pet rock*


I'm surprised his temp sensors could be that far off. Assuming an ambient of 23 (pretty average) that's 11C off, which is startling to say the least. The only way it's not some kind of magic is if his ambient temps are less than or equal to 12C or ~54F.


I'm not surprised that he is 11c off:










That minimum temp probably represents 10c under the ambient air outside the case. Inside it's a few degrees warmer, so the 14c is likely more than 11c off.

Remember, those sensors are tiny, as are the voltages being measured.


----------



## LtCheese

I am interested in the Thermalright TRUE Spirit 140. I spoke to a TR rep and he said that the TRUE Spirit 140 should be out by the end of October.

It looks like the little brother of the Archon

Thermalright TRUE Spirit 140


----------



## Elohim

eventhoug it's not exactly high end, thank you for the info on the true spirit 140, interesting indeed


----------



## LtCheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim;15149219*
> eventhoug it's not exactly high end, thank you for the info on the true spirit 140, interesting indeed


I think it is much like the HR-02 Macho. Not a high end price, but performance close to the beefier coolers out there


----------



## cloppy007

That heatsink is probably better than my TRUE








And it fits a 140mm fan


----------



## Elohim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LtCheese*


I think it is much like the HR-02 Macho. Not a high end price, but performance close to the beefier coolers out there


no doubt, probably not much behind the Archon, the perfect choice if you dont care for nickleplating etc.

i just did a review for the AlpenfÃ¶hn K2: it's slightly better than the Silver Arrow, comes with two very nice PWM fans:

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/sho...d.php?t=960098


----------



## LtCheese

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cloppy007*


That heatsink is probably better than my TRUE








And it fits a 140mm fan










The TY-140 should fit on your TRUE since it has 120mm mounting holes. I'm just guessing, but from what I have seen the TY-140 will at least fit most 120mm fan clips. Regarding heatsink clearance, I'm not so sure

EDIT:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Elohim*

i just did a review for the AlpenfÃ¶hn K2: it's slightly better than the Silver Arrow, comes with two very nice PWM fans


Nice review. Obviously I can't speak German but I got a little bit out of the text and the graphs show some interesting results. Any word on a price for that bad boy?


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LtCheese*


I am interested in the Thermalright TRUE Spirit 140. I spoke to a TR rep and he said that the TRUE Spirit 140 should be out by the end of October.

It looks like the little brother of the Archon

Thermalright TRUE Spirit 140


I don't think it's Archon's little brother, but Archon's twin: it's 170mm tall (click on the specs tab and check it out).


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


I don't think it's Archon's little brother, but Archon's twin: it's 170mm tall (click on the specs tab and check it out).


You're right... The heatpipe alignment resembles a lot the Archon's.


----------



## a pet rock

I do believe what Thermalright has been in the process of doing is finding ways to lower prices without sacrificing performance. I cite the HR-02 at $30-$40 less than the original HR-02 but performs better.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Elohim*


no doubt, probably not much behind the Archon, the perfect choice if you dont care for nickleplating etc.

i just did a review for the AlpenfÃ¶hn K2: it's slightly better than the Silver Arrow, comes with two very nice PWM fans:

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/sho...d.php?t=960098


Better than the Silver Arrow and it has PWM fans!?








I must have this! I was going to get the SA because of the fans, but if these are just as good of fans, but the cooler is better...








Where can I buy this? What's the price?


----------



## LtCheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;15151608*
> I don't think it's Archon's little brother, but Archon's twin: it's 170mm tall (click on the specs tab and check it out).


I wouldn't call it the twin. The heatsink design is somewhat different. It isn't the armor style fin array of the Archon. The dimensions are almost identical probably to accommodate the TY-140


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LtCheese;15156114*
> I wouldn't call it the twin. The heatsink design is somewhat different. It isn't the armor style fin array of the Archon. The dimensions are almost identical probably to accommodate the TY-140


All right; call them fraternal twins.


----------



## LtCheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;15156172*
> All right; call them fraternal twins.


Good deal. I'm just waiting on the price for one of those bad boys.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Anyone know if the Be Quiet! Dark Rock C1 Pro is any good?
We need to compare ^ this ^, the Zalman CNPS12x, the Noctua NH-D14, the Thermalright Silver Arrow, the Phanteks thingy, and the Alpenföhn K2. Maybe the Corsair H100.

Of course we'd have to test with all stock fans on all the coolers, and then with other good fans in every freakin' combination possible.


----------



## LtCheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl;15156838*
> Anyone know if the Be Quiet! Dark Rock C1 Pro is any good?
> We need to compare ^ this ^, the Zalman CNPS12x, the Noctua NH-D14, the Thermalright Silver Arrow, the Phanteks thingy, and the Alpenföhn K2. Maybe the Corsair H100.


From what I have seen, the DR Pro is a little ahead of the Archon. Between the Archon and the SA


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl;15156838*
> Anyone know if the Be Quiet! Dark Rock C1 Pro is any good?
> We need to compare ^ this ^, the Zalman CNPS12x, the Noctua NH-D14, the Thermalright Silver Arrow, the Phanteks thingy, and the Alpenföhn K2. Maybe the Corsair H100.
> 
> Of course we'd have to test with all stock fans on all the coolers, and then with other good fans in every freakin' combination possible.


I've read a review quite awhile ago and the Dark Rock C1 Pro falls behind both the NH-D14 and Silver Arrow.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren;15158591*
> I've read a review quite awhile ago and the Dark Rock C1 Pro falls behind both the NH-D14 and Silver Arrow.


Do you think you could show the link to the review for everyone?
Please? :3


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl;15159630*
> Do you think you could show the link to the review for everyone?
> Please? :3


http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cases_cooling/be_quiet_dark_rock_pro_review/1
There you go. Falls behind even with a lower ambient temperature.


----------



## justanewguy

its not that bad, here another test
http://www.dexgo.com/index.php?site=artikel/view.php&id=563&rubrik=Hardware&seite=5

google translate or chrome helps


----------



## LtCheese

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*


Do you think you could show the link to the review for everyone?
Please? :3


Here is a review that Elohim posted in this thread earlier about the K2 that also shows the DR Pro


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *justanewguy*


its not that bad, here another test
http://www.dexgo.com/index.php?site=...rdware&seite=5

google translate or chrome helps


Thanks for the link. I find really interesting that the archon (with just 1 fan) performs almost like the SA, and better than the D14 in that review. However, they were benchmarking with a stock system.


----------



## justanewguy

they are benchmarking on a custom system, also the archon is often in the top5 of the latest reviews, with 1 or 2 fans, with high or low rpm. its just an awesome heatsink


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *justanewguy*


they are benchmarking on a custom system, also the archon is often in the top5 of the latest reviews, with 1 or 2 fans, with high or low rpm. its just an awesome heatsink


You got one! I love it


----------



## LtCheese

Quote:



Originally Posted by *justanewguy*


they are benchmarking on a custom system, also the archon is often in the top5 of the latest reviews, with 1 or 2 fans, with high or low rpm. its just an awesome heatsink


I was about to buy one when I saw that TR is coming out with the TRUE Spirit 140. I Wanted to see how the second iteration of the Archon stacked up against the legend


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LtCheese;15163878*
> I was about to buy one when I saw that TR is coming out with the TRUE Spirit 140. I Wanted to see how the second iteration of the Archon stacked up against the legend


So many good heatsinks coming out soon.









I'm excited!


----------



## tizm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LtCheese;15163878*
> I was about to buy one when I saw that TR is coming out with the TRUE Spirit 140. I Wanted to see how the second iteration of the Archon stacked up against the legend


I'm wondering how this will be vs alpenfohn k2


----------



## LtCheese

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tizm*


I'm wondering how this will be vs alpenfohn k2


It's not going to compete with the k2. It's not quite an Archon. It should be somewhat close in performance, but all of the big twin tower coolers should keep their lead


----------



## wickedout

The one I like and is still top notch is the Prolimatech Megahalems Rev. B CPU Cooler! To this day it has been excellent and there's no reason for me to change. And if I do, it would be to water cooling!


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Where can I buy the Alpenföhn K2?


----------



## Elohim

In the US it will be avaiable from deep cool under the name assassin.

Also the TRUE spirit 140 is already in Stock in germany, i will get one soon.

And there is a New Review of the thermalright hr-02 macho on xbitlabs. Everybody who wants a 40$ silent cooler with awesome Performance should buy this. Well, this or the TRUE spirit 140.


----------



## LtCheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim;15196682*
> In the US it will be avaiable from deep cool under the name assassin.
> 
> Also the TRUE spirit 140 is already in Stock in germany, i will get one soon.
> 
> And there is a New Review of the thermalright hr-02 macho on xbitlabs. Everybody who wants a 40$ silent cooler with awesome Performance should buy this. Well, this or the TRUE spirit 140.


I can't wait for your review of the TRUE Spirit 140. Please report back when you test it


----------



## Badness

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835214023
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835214024
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835214025


----------



## Elohim

http://www.thermalright.com/products...t_id=27&id=184

there is a new Revision of the Archon wich comes with a *TY-150* fan









ty-140:

Dimension: L160mm x H140mm x W26.5mm
Weight: 140g
Fan speed: 900~1300RPM (PWM controlled)
Fan noise: 19~21dBA
Airflow: 56~73CFM
Connector: 4 Pin (PWM Fan connector)

ty-150:

Dimension: L160mm x H140mm x W26.5mm
Weight: 160g
Fan speed: 500~1100RPM (PWM controlled)
Fan noise: 19~23dBA
Airflow: 38~84CFM
Connector: 4 Pin (PWM Fan connector)

seems to be a good improvement


----------



## a pet rock

I'm not exactly sure how they managed to lower the decibel rating but increase the noise and airflow. It looks almost identical to the ty-140.


----------



## LtCheese

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I am certainly beholding that beauty because it is ugly in the best way possible. I cannot wait to see how it preforms with the increased airflow of the TY-150


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *a pet rock*


I'm not exactly sure how they managed to lower the decibel rating but increase the noise and airflow. It looks almost identical to the ty-140.


The blades are quite different.


----------



## HWI

I liked the look of the TY-140s, but the TY-150s are hella ugly.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

The fans are like the L4D to L4D2 "upgrade."

Color change is similar and it's not that much of an upgrade for the same price.









Still...I want one.









This with Alpenföhn K2?


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Oh no the thread is dying D:


----------



## ehume

You will have to wait. So bookmark it and when Noctua announces their updated pwm heatsinks you can resurrect it.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Their*
And this is a plan that I plan I can get behind!


----------



## LtCheese

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*


Their*
And this is a plan that I plan I can get behind!










This thread won't die. We'll keep her around


----------



## Elohim

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coo...a_5.html#sect0

the Deep Cool Dracula aka AlpenfÃ¶hn Peter


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Guys! 
The Zalman CNPS12x! 
It's finally out! (sorta)


----------



## BBEG

That... actually fits my case. I'm intrigued. I'm slightly annoyed that it's proprietary as hell and I don't really know how good the fans are, but if the cooling is up to snuff with other dual tower coolers, _and_ it proves to be as quiet as they say it is (comparable to a Silver Arrow or D14), then I'm game.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BBEG*


That... actually fits my case. I'm intrigued. I'm slightly annoyed that it's proprietary as hell and I don't really know how good the fans are, but if the cooling is up to snuff with other dual tower coolers, _and_ it proves to be as quiet as they say it is (comparable to a Silver Arrow or D14), then I'm game.


Zalman fans are normally pretty decent.

The is the HDT feature. It works well until you get into higher temperatures, I believe. Maybe Zalman pulled some miracle out of nowhere for HDT.


----------



## Elohim

HDT can be a problem with two many heatpipes, when the outer ones dont have good contact it's actually very ineffective compared to a copper baseplate. There are a few coolers out there with this problem. I hope they did everything right, though.


----------



## BBEG

Is HDT referencing the 'direct' contact of heatpipes to heat source?

Really, if this cooler is only comparable to the D14, I'll buy it just because it will actually fit in my case; the others are simply too tall. Hopefully Zalman's learned a few things in the years the D14's been out and can put out, at the very least, a comparable product if not a superior one. I'm looking forward to folks like frostytech getting their hands on one and putting it through the ringer.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG;15315792*
> Is HDT referencing the 'direct' contact of heatpipes to heat source?
> 
> Really, if this cooler is only comparable to the D14, I'll buy it just because it will actually fit in my case; the others are simply too tall. Hopefully Zalman's learned a few things in the years the D14's been out and can put out, at the very least, a comparable product if not a superior one. I'm looking forward to folks like frostytech getting their hands on one and putting it through the ringer.


Don't see how it could be comparable to the D14/SA. It's predecessors were not. It doesn't have the surface area to compete. An three fans give you 0.5 - 1.5c better cooling than 2 fans, usually less than 1.0c.


----------



## LtCheese

The problem with Zalman is that they are stuck in the past. Their flower design heatsinks were long ago surpassed by modern tower style heatpipe arrays. I know they have their tradition there, but it is hurting their final products. Zalman needs to abandon their design philosophy and go to work on designing a solid tower style heatsink that is at a competitive price point. $92 for the 12x? That's a little much when I can get an Archon, SA, or D14 for less


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LtCheese*


The problem with Zalman is that they are stuck in the past. Their flower design heatsinks were long ago surpassed by modern tower style heatpipe arrays. I know they have their tradition there, but it is hurting their final products. Zalman needs to abandon their design philosophy and go to work on designing a solid tower style heatsink that is at a competitive price point. $92 for the 12x? That's a little much when I can get an Archon, SA, or D14 for less


They also have tower style heatsinks...


----------



## LtCheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007;15320656*
> They also have tower style heatsinks...


Yes they do. They are rather underwhelming considering their price points. That's why the guys over at Zalman need to go back to the drawing board.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

I think if they made the CNPS12x fit for 135mm fans, stacked the fins as dense as the 11x, and kept the composite heatpipes like the 11x, I think the 12x could be a beast. I think they'd have to work on the HDT and maybe make a revision or two for everything to work, but that would be a cooler I'd buy even at $92.

If this cooler actually does a good job I might buy it, otherwise I'm thinking about the Alpenföhn K2. Does anyone know when Deep Cool is going to release the Assassin?


----------



## LtCheese

There is a lot of wasted space on the 12x. Same with my 9900 Max. Plenty of wasted space not really used for cooling


----------



## Elohim

the 10x performa is almost the Same price as the 212plus here in Germany and it performs better... in quite a few Tests


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim;15328764*
> the 10x performa is almost the Same price as the 212plus here in Germany and it performs better... in quite a few Tests


It's quite a bit more expensive in other places though.


----------



## Spykerv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren;15328815*
> It's quite a bit more expensive in other places though.


I suppose so, but another place to mark of said list is America. Theyre still $5 within each others price range, and everybody and their mother would pick a 212 up not knowing they were missing out on the fantastic heatsink (performa). I had that for a year, it was perfect.


----------



## LtCheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spykerv;15331238*
> I suppose so, but another place to mark of said list is America. Theyre still $5 within each others price range, and everybody and their mother would pick a 212 up not knowing they were missing out on the fantastic heatsink (performa). I had that for a year, it was perfect.


It's $40 on newegg. For that price, you can get a Mugen 3 or a Thermalright HR-02 Macho. Both of which blow the Performa out of the water


----------



## Spykerv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LtCheese;15331385*
> It's $40 on newegg. For that price, you can get a Mugen 3 or a Thermalright HR-02 Macho. Both of which blow the Performa out of the water


Maybe today, but both those coolers released this year, and mid year too. The cnps10x performa was out 1 year before them, and can be found cheaper on other sites, plus I don't see either the hr 02 macho or the magen 3 (it's $50) on newegg, so how is this a fair comparison? Sure things have advanced, but really in the past there was no reason to buy a 212+


----------



## LtCheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spykerv;15331462*
> The cnps10x performa was out 1 year before them, and can be found cheaper on other sites, plus I don't see either the hr 02 macho or the magen 3 (it's $50) on newegg, so how is this a fair comparison? Sure things have advanced, but really in the past there was no reason to buy a 212+


I'm not saying the 212+ has ever been a super good purchase. I'm just saying that the $40 price range is a very crowded field. The Performa just can't compete with some of the newer heatsinks on the market at the same price point. I apologize for the Mugen 3, I thought it was $40. But I stand by the macho. Thermalright is also coming out with their TRUE Spirit 140 at the end of this month which is also $40. It's a tough market for the Performa


----------



## adridu59

Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro :


----------



## Elohim

@Lt. Cheese:
it actually performs pretty well in most reviews:
http://rwlabs.com/images/articles/zalman/cnps10x_performa/load.jpg

here it performs better than the mugen 2 or the frio for example.

and i'm not saying it's the definitive best choice in his price range, but there are certainly a lot of worse ones for 40$.


----------



## Spykerv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LtCheese*


I'm not saying the 212+ has ever been a super good purchase. I'm just saying that the $40 price range is a very crowded field. The Performa just can't compete with some of the newer heatsinks on the market at the same price point. I apologize for the Mugen 3, I thought it was $40. But I stand by the macho. Thermalright is also coming out with their TRUE Spirit 140 at the end of this month which is also $40. It's a tough market for the Performa


Very true, it's a tough marketplace which is good that these great heatsinks are coming to the lower tier. I'm so glad it's Thermalright too, they really know their stuff when it comes to air cooling. I'd def pick up the HR02 Macho right now but I opted for the Zerotherm for killer looks and better performance, though I'd be happy with either.

And for everyone with a hyper 212+. I will always standby that not only is it a terrible heatsink for the price, it is a terrible heatsink period. I'm a hater.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spykerv*


-snip-

And for everyone with a hyper 212+. I will always standby that not only is it a terrible heatsink for the price, it is a terrible heatsink period. I'm a hater.


You're not a hater if it's actually not the best. You're just stating the facts.









Alsoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
Reviewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## LtCheese

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*


Also
Review


That beast looks good. Should provide excellent competition for the HR-02 Macho.


----------



## Spykerv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*


You're not a hater if it's actually not the best. You're just stating the facts.









Alsoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
Reviewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


Finally Cooler Master, a decent heatsink. The v8 sucked, v6 was decent, v10 was a disaster (whoa TEC who'd a thought) 212s a joke and all the rest sucked period. NOW i'll stop associating you with LED ridden cases that look like their cargo holders for the army and terrible powersupplies.

And yeah I am a hater. I was deep in cooler master country (still am). HAF 932 + CM v8 + that current PSU. What the hell was I thinking. Though cases like the CM 690 and Stacker are the black sheep of the family, great cases, can't believe CM made them at times.

Sorry getting a bit OT.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Nah, it's cool. I like my HAF X, but I wanted a full tower and it's pretty good. It also has an urban camouflage paint job.









And yes, it does look pretty beast. Still thinking about the K2 or the Silver Arrow though.


----------



## LtCheese

I'm waiting on the TRUE Spirit 140. Day one buy for me.


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spykerv*


I suppose so, but another place to mark of said list is America. Theyre still $5 within each others price range, and everybody and their mother would pick a 212 up not knowing they were missing out on the fantastic heatsink (performa). I had that for a year, it was perfect.


The Performa is $40.24 on Newegg. The 212 Plus is $25.99 on Newegg. How are they $5 within each other's price range??


----------



## Spykerv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wongwarren*


The Performa is $40.24 on Newegg. The 212 Plus is $25.99 on Newegg. How are they $5 within each other's price range??


http://www.provantage.com/zalman-tec...a~7ZALM063.htm

that's only one site (newegg) I said in america, is in not only newegg. And I was talking about from when I last saw it, which was in * MARCH * 2011

http://www.thenerds.net/COOLER_MASTE...P.html?affid=8

Proved my point. And that was recently as of a few months ago, even earlier this year the hyper 212+ was within $5 of the cnps10x performa. That's how. And in recent news, 212 is still garbage because it can't even begin to compete with the Hr02 macho for $15 more.


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spykerv;15336047*
> http://www.provantage.com/zalman-tech-cnps10x-performa~7ZALM063.htm
> 
> that's only one site (newegg) I said in america, is in not only newegg. And I was talking about from when I last saw it, which was in *MARCH* 2011
> 
> http://www.thenerds.net/COOLER_MASTER.Cooler_Master_Hyper_212_Plus_CPU_Cooler.RRB10212PGP.html?affid=8
> 
> Proved my point. And that was recently as of a few months ago, even earlier this year the hyper 212+ was within $5 of the cnps10x performa. That's how. And in recent news, 212 is still garbage because it can't even begin to compete with the Hr02 macho for $15 more.


No point in arguing with a hater. Where I live, I don't have much options, either Noctuas, Cooler Masters, Corsairs, a little bit of Deep Cools, a little bit of Evergreens, and a very little bit of Black Ices, Heatkillers and EKs, nothing else. Noctuas are expensive here, same goes for Corsairs, no brainer with liquid cooling.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Keep it civil guys. People have their reasons for things, and numbers don't lie.

I don't want my thread getting shut down.


----------



## Spykerv

Edit: never mind, I just changed my sig.


----------



## douglatins

Get a archon. Its great, really close to SA and D14


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

I like the Archon a lot, but if it's not the best right now then I don't want it. Thanks though.


----------



## willistech

I had a True Spirit that I got for free at a lan that I just bought a San Ace 9G1212H1011 for. Haven't had a chance to do any testing with it but I really like it and would be interested in the 140 when it comes out


----------



## PontiacGTX

Noctua NH-D4/C14
Prolimatech Megahalems+ Dual fan
Thermalright Silver Arrow
Scythe Ninja 3 Dual fan
Probably Zalman CNPS12X


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX;15396971*
> Noctua NH-D4/C14
> Prolimatech Megahalems+ Dual fan
> Thermalright Silver Arrow
> Scythe Ninja 3 Dual fan
> Probably Zalman CNPS12X


The CNPS12x is one I'm cheering for right now, but....
It has HDT and the fins aren't as dense as others. It _might_ end up being really good, and I hope it does, but I don't know.


----------



## willistech

CNPS12X looks amazing. i'm glad i'm following this thread now! thanks Batgirl


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Welcome!
Ehume and Elohim are really the stars of this thread, I just started it.

There's also a questions thread. Shadowclock is another good person to ask.


----------



## willistech

There is a review I just found and put through Google Translate
http://www.benchmark.pl/testy_i_recenzje/Test_Zalman_CNPS12X_-_chlodzenie...-4145/strona/15695.html


----------



## willistech

300 Polish zlotys = 94.6761 US dollars btw if you read that review


----------



## Elohim

it's 66€ in germany

compared to:

Archon/Silver Arrow: 50€
D14: 65€
Alpenföhn K2: 75€
Phanteks/H100: 85€


----------



## willistech

damn. id hate for one of those fans to fail too... hmm


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Elohim*


it's 66â‚¬ in germany

compared to:

Archon/Silver Arrow: 50â‚¬
D14: 65â‚¬
AlpenfÃ¶hn K2: 75â‚¬
Phanteks/H100: 85â‚¬


I'd get the Silver Arrow or Archon without a doubt. The others are too expensive and the temp difference (if any) doesn't justify the extra cost.


----------



## Badness

http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6745

Out to cannibalize the Evo already?


----------



## ehume

They make the 212, the 412 and the 612.


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;15467902*
> They make the 212, the 412 and the 612.


What's next?? 812?? XD


----------



## LtCheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;15467902*
> They make the 212, the 412 and the 612.


It looks like they are really starting to compete with themselves. Not necessarily a good sign. Everybody knows the 212+ but now we have all these heatsinks that no one has heard of before. I don't think that is a great business plan. CM has always relied on brand and product recognition.

Want a cheap heatsink? 212. Now, it's want a cheap heatsink, "Oh yeah get that one thing, uhh, 12 whatever."

I just don't think it's super smart


----------



## ehume

Better to cannibalize your own product line than to have others eat it away. They are essentially expanding the franchise. That's usually a good thing.


----------



## AgentHydra

Skip to 14:14

  
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ik4jxk07RMo


----------



## GForceXIII

that's a shame, I thought it would at least be somewhere near the d14 and silver arrow.

setting that aside, how's the ETS-T40?
is it better than the 212?


----------



## willistech

i'm glad I ordered the D14 and didnt wait... the fan was hitting low profile ram? wow.


----------



## AgentHydra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GForceXIII*


that's a shame, I thought it would at least be somewhere near the d14 and silver arrow.

setting that aside, how's the ETS-T40?
is it better than the 212?


I don't think so, especially since the fan it comes with isn't nearly as good as the Blademaster. But I really love the mounting system, and I think it looks better lol. I've already had a 212+ so I wanted to try something different.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Another CNPS12x review from FrostyTech.

Not looking good... :/

Oh, how I wanted to pair this with Bulldozer....
Guess that's 0/2 on my plans of awesome computerness.
On to SB then.









(Credit goes to Tippy for the FrostyTech find.)


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*


Another CNPS12x review from FrostyTech.

Not looking good... :/

Oh, how I wanted to pair this with Bulldozer....
Guess that's 0/2 on my plans of awesome computerness.
On to SB then.









(Credit goes to Tippy for the FrostyTech find.)


Epic fails.

You've got a good cpu and a great 3d card. Why do you want to change? Overclock them, give some love to the vcore!


----------



## Spykerv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007;15485066*
> Epic fails.
> 
> You've got a good cpu and a great 3d card. Why do you want to change? Overclock them, give some love to the vcore!


An Athlon is by no means a good CPU for gaming, not even close, and it's probably bottlenecks by the gpu too. OP probably got it as a stop gap while they individually upgrade piece by piece.

X4 can't really go past 3.6ggz I think, so that's how good an expedition that will be. Knowing how much constant information the gtx 580 wants the athlon couldn't in it's wildest dreams keep up.

ONWARDS AND FORWARDS TO SB.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spykerv*


An Athlon is by no means a good CPU for gaming, not even close, and it's probably bottlenecks by the gpu too. OP probably got it as a stop gap while they individually upgrade piece by piece.

X4 can't really go past 3.6ggz I think, so that's how good an expedition that will be. Knowing how much constant information the gtx 580 wants the athlon couldn't in it's wildest dreams keep up.

ONWARDS AND FORWARDS TO SB.


It was on sale at one point and I though, "Well I can have a quad-core while waiting on Bulldozer.







"

But no.

Onward to SB, and then I know someone who is willing to buy a used 2700k so I can get Ivy Bridge. :3

I'm probably going to go with the Silver Arrow or the AlpenfÃ¶hn K2 / Deepcool Assassin.

I need MOAR NEWS!


----------



## BBEG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cloppy007*


Epic fails.


Are y'all reading the same review I am? It looks par for course for high-end, dual-tower coolers to me. Peek at the quick spreadsheet attached: at high speeds it is 2 degrees or less warmer than the D14, _barely _(less than 1 degree) edged out by the Silver Arrow. At low speeds it pretty soundly beats the Silver Arrow and is within 1 degree of the D14 on the Intel tests and 1.5 degrees on the AMD test. If noise is a factor, it's between the D14 and Silver Arrow at high speeds, and significantly (8-9 dBA) louder at low speeds.

Hardly "fail", let alone epic. My only disappointment regarding performance is the noise at low speeds, but with three fans I'm not surprised. Functionally I'm annoyed that the fans are proprietary, but I can get over that since unlike the D14 and SA this can fit in my case. I think if nothing else it shows how tower cooler development has plateaued (for the time being).


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BBEG*


Are y'all reading the same review I am? It looks par for course for high-end, dual-tower coolers to me. Peek at the quick spreadsheet attached: at high speeds it is 2 degrees or less warmer than the D14, _barely _(less than 1 degree) edged out by the Silver Arrow. At low speeds it pretty soundly beats the Silver Arrow and is within 1 degree of the D14 on the Intel tests and 1.5 degrees on the AMD test. If noise is a factor, it's between the D14 and Silver Arrow at high speeds, and significantly (8-9 dBA) louder at low speeds.

Hardly "fail", let alone epic. My only disappointment regarding performance is the noise at low speeds, but with three fans I'm not surprised. Functionally I'm annoyed that the fans are proprietary, but I can get over that since unlike the D14 and SA this can fit in my case. I think if nothing else it shows how tower cooler development has plateaued (for the time being).


It would be a good cooler for someone who had super low-profile RAM, and for CPU's that couldn't clock much/any higher than 4GHz. However, the higher you go the less HDT coolers can handle the heat; and that RAM problem really irks me (along with others) seeing as how I was going to get something like Mushkin Redline or g.skill Ripjaws X.

That and being second place (especially when expectations are high) just make certain products feel like even more of a let-down even if they really aren't. (E.G. Bulldozer)


----------



## BBEG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*


It would be a good cooler for someone who had super low-profile RAM...












Doesn't look like it has any problems with ram clearance, and I'd wait to damn overlocked performance of the heatsink until someone actually tests it. Zalman may have learned something from previous ventures. I can't tell if I'm missing something or there's a lot of knee-jerk reactions to this cooler before it even gets a shot in the market.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BBEG*


-snip-

Doesn't look like it has any problems with ram clearance, and I'd wait to damn overlocked performance of the heatsink until someone actually tests it. Zalman may have learned something from previous ventures. I can't tell if I'm missing something or there's a lot of knee-jerk reactions to this cooler before it even gets a shot in the market.


In the OC3D video, the heatsink actually touched one of the Mushkin Radioactive DIMMs and failed one of the tests.


----------



## BBEG

Hadn't known about that video, and that's unfortunate; 4.2 isn't much of an overclock either. I'm still looking forward to more folks testing them out, and if it proves to be a general flop then I'm really looking forward to see how Zalman responds (thank you Noctua for raising the bar on customer service and support).

Ah well. One favorable synthetic review, one unfavorable realistic review.


----------



## willistech

he said the fan hit the ram and stopped the fan


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spykerv;15488107*
> An Athlon is by no means a good CPU for gaming, not even close, and it's probably bottlenecks by the gpu too. OP probably got it as a stop gap while they individually upgrade piece by piece.
> 
> X4 can't really go past 3.6ggz I think, so that's how good an expedition that will be. Knowing how much constant information the gtx 580 wants the athlon couldn't in it's wildest dreams keep up.
> 
> ONWARDS AND FORWARDS TO SB.


I can play DXHR with a X2 4400+ just fine. And really good with my 9950. The main task of a CPU in gaming is to avoid bottlenecking the graphics bus. That's why things like megatexturing, vertex buffer objects, occlusion querying and so on exist. I'm not saying it's the best cpu ever, but that you can game with that cpu.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG;15491272*
> Are y'all reading the same review I am? It looks par for course for high-end, dual-tower coolers to me. Peek at the quick spreadsheet attached: at high speeds it is 2 degrees or less warmer than the D14, _barely_ (less than 1 degree) edged out by the Silver Arrow. At low speeds it pretty soundly beats the Silver Arrow and is within 1 degree of the D14 on the Intel tests and 1.5 degrees on the AMD test. If noise is a factor, it's between the D14 and Silver Arrow at high speeds, and significantly (8-9 dBA) louder at low speeds.
> 
> Hardly "fail", let alone epic. My only disappointment regarding performance is the noise at low speeds, but with three fans I'm not surprised. Functionally I'm annoyed that the fans are proprietary, but I can get over that since unlike the D14 and SA this can fit in my case. I think if nothing else it shows how tower cooler development has plateaued (for the time being).


AMD has failed to deliver with BD. It's not the great CPU it was supposed to be. And the Zalman CNPS12x, based on the OC3D review, is expensive, does not perform as good as other high end coolers and conflicts when using slightly taller than low profile ram. Can you consider that a success?

To everyone: I do not intend to troll, I typed the first thing I thought. I really wish both Zalman and AMD would have done better (I'm a user of both Zalmand and AMD).


----------



## BBEG

Frostytech is a trustworthy resource for CPU cooler reviews. _However_, their review was synthetic, not practical. The cooler itself is good, pacing the D14 and Silver Arrow but being edged out by both in most areas but edging one or both of them out in others (specifically at low speeds and on AMD and lower-watt Intel CPUs). It's just not _great_, or where it should be for a brand new, 2011, dual-tower cooler with three fans. Context is king.

Granted, the RAM clearance issue is a bonehead mistake for Zalman. The biggest problems right now are that and the price; performance looks fine so far (within a couple degrees of the D14 and Silver Arrow and comparable in sound except at mid-to-high fan speeds), unless the poor overclocking performance is a trend.


----------



## Elohim

so, the new True Spirit 140 aka the Budget Archon...
It performs almost exactly the same as the archon on my testrig and it comes for ~40$


----------



## willistech

I have a True Spirit lol thing is a beast for the price. I just installed the NH-D14 yesterday to give it a shot and they are very close. I can't directly compare them because I made a lot of changes since I went to Sandy Bridge and got a different case.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Elohim, I love you and your reviews.


----------



## Spykerv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Elohim*











so, the new True Spirit 140 aka the Budget Archon...
It performs almost exactly the same as the archon on my testrig and it comes for ~40$


I thought the budget killer was the hr02 macho from the same company?

Never mind, read what you said incorrectly.


----------



## LtCheese

I have my NZXT Havik coming in tomorrow, so I will update this with my performance results. That will be on my new SB rig I am building up


----------



## B3anbag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Id-*


Zalman CNPS12x looks damn good!










yes it does....i wonder, how do you replace a fan on it?

edit: oh, holy bad review batman!!!!


----------



## LtCheese

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B3anbag*









yes it does....i wonder, how do you replace a fan on it?


It's a Zalman, so the answer would be, you don't


----------



## Spykerv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LtCheese*


It's a Zalman, so the answer would be, you don't


THEM'S FIGHTIN WORDS.

Zalman Cnps10x Peforma, I replaced the main fan with a delta (210cfm, 5000rpm, 56dba). It just depends on the model of zalman you're talking about


----------



## B3anbag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LtCheese*


It's a Zalman, so the answer would be, you don't


ouch, i'll take your word for it, seeing as how there's one in your sig rig.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Elohim*











so, the new True Spirit 140 aka the Budget Archon...
It performs almost exactly the same as the archon on my testrig and it comes for ~40$


Isn't the archon taller?

Edit: turn 90Âº the fan...


----------



## Elohim

Nope the dimensions and the heatpipe-arrangment is pretty much identical. The only differences: the archon is nickle plated, the fins are soldered to the heatpipes, the fins have a different shape and the bottom is more massive


----------



## justanewguy

there is the hole missing in the bottom, so the pressure system cant be used with the true spirit 140?

archon has this


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

http://www.overclock.net/online-deals/1159689-frys-corsair-h100-89-99-a.html

Corsair H100 is on sale. Is this a good deal? How would I fit it into the HAF X?


----------



## LtCheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl;15576814*
> http://www.overclock.net/online-deals/1159689-frys-corsair-h100-89-99-a.html
> 
> Corsair H100 is on sale. Is this a good deal? How would I fit it into the HAF X?


That's a good deal, but keep in mind, it is loud as hell. You should be able to top mount it with no issues in the X


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

How loud are we talking?
Would it be better if I got some GT's?


----------



## LtCheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl;15577218*
> How loud are we talking?
> Would it be better if I got some GT's?


Very loud as full bore. GTs would be excellent, but if you don't have them on hand, they aren't worth buying for the H100


----------



## ZealotKi11er

No point with your Current CPU. If you do want cooler temps get RASA, much better investment and can fit in HAF X perfectly.


----------



## willistech

Rasa > H(anything)


----------



## ehume

Meh. Just get a Silver Arrow, or wait a bit for the new D14-SE.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er;15577236*
> No point with your Current CPU. If you do want cooler temps get RASA, much better investment and can fit in HAF X perfectly.


I'm getting the 2700k at the end of the month. Thanks though.

Ehume... What is the D14 SE? >.>


----------



## willistech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl;15577441*
> I'm getting the 2700k at the end of the month. Thanks though.
> 
> Ehume... What is the D14 SE? >.>


the new one with pwm fans i think


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *willistech*


the new one with pwm fans i think


Nope. Just that Noctua added in the bracket for LGA 2011 into the same exact heatsink packaging then they call it an SE.


----------



## justanewguy

se second edition, just upgraded mountings


----------



## ehume

NH-D14 SE2011. Noctua says:
Quote:


> Dual NF-P14/NF-P12 PWM fan setup
> The NH-D14 sports a premium quality dual PWM fan setup consisting of Noctua's award-winning NF-P12 (120mm) and NF-P14 (140mm) fans, both of which feature Vortex-Control Notches, SCD technology and SSO-Bearings in order to achieve a perfect balance of performance and quietness.


----------



## willistech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wongwarren*


Nope. Just that Noctua added in the bracket for LGA 2011 into the same exact heatsink packaging then they call it an SE.


YUP look at ehume's post.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Thank y'all :3


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willistech;15583777*
> YUP look at ehume's post.


Oops.. I'm sorry


----------



## justanewguy

fkyea alpenföhn peter ordered, hopefully arrives me in the middle of the week


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanewguy;15591114*
> fkyea alpenföhn peter ordered, hopefully arrives me in the middle of the week


It does look quite impressive.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock;15592777*
> It does look quite impressive.


Is your avatar's smile bigger?


----------



## justanewguy

i hope it will perform well


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

http://www.guru3d.com/article/zalman-cnps-12x-review/1

It's an actually decent review for the CNPS12x. I hope more show up.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl;15598272*
> http://www.guru3d.com/article/zalman-cnps-12x-review/1
> 
> It's an actually decent review for the CNPS12x. I hope more show up.


C'mon, are you really considering the 12x?

Look at the cooler orientation in that review. I used to have my TRUE in North-South orientation (I had the default bolt-thru kit), but when I changed to East-West, temps improved a lot. Seriously, like 5ºC. I don't have top exhaust fan, just a rear one, so the heat was building up in the top of the case.

Your case has 2 top 200/230mm fans, you could get the CNPS12x and set it up pushing hot air upwards, but you might not be able to try if an East-West configuration would work better.

Besides that, note that Guru3D tested the heatsink with an old i870. I don't think that represents the cooling potential of a performance heatsink. They should've used an overclocked 2500 or 2600K. And once again, we see the mysterious better results of the C-14 vs D-14.

So... skip it







Get a nice heatsink with PWM fans (the new Noctua D-14 seems to have PWM fans, or the Archon or Silver Arrow).


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007;15601896*
> C'mon, are you really considering the 12x?
> 
> Look at the cooler orientation in that review. I used to have my TRUE in North-South orientation (I had the default bolt-thru kit), but when I changed to East-West, temps improved a lot. Seriously, like 5ºC. I don't have top exhaust fan, just a rear one, so the heat was building up in the top of the case.
> 
> Your case has 2 top 200/230mm fans, you could get the CNPS12x and set it up pushing hot air upwards, but you might not be able to try if an East-West configuration would work better.
> 
> Besides that, note that Guru3D tested the heatsink with an old i870. I don't think that represents the cooling potential of a performance heatsink. They should've used an overclocked 2500 or 2600K. And once again, we see the mysterious better results of the C-14 vs D-14.
> 
> So... skip it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get a nice heatsink with PWM fans (the new Noctua D-14 seems to have PWM fans, or the Archon or Silver Arrow).


I wouldn't use a Sandy Bridge for testing heat sinks, they put out significantly less heat than the Nehalems.


----------



## ehume

To truly test a heatsink you need an i7 860 or i7 870. Those 45nm cpu's get beastly hot. They even get hotter than the i7 9xx's, because more is on-die and not in a chipset. The I7 2500-2600's don't compare.

Even when my 860 is outmoded I'll keep it around to test heatsinks. If a heatsink will cool that, it will hardly get warm on a 2600k.


----------



## LtCheese

I got my NZXT Havik in today. I will report back with stock and overclocked results in a day or so on my 2500k rig that I have assembled


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007;15601896*
> C'mon, are you really considering the 12x?
> 
> Look at the cooler orientation in that review. I used to have my TRUE in North-South orientation (I had the default bolt-thru kit), but when I changed to East-West, temps improved a lot. Seriously, like 5ºC. I don't have top exhaust fan, just a rear one, so the heat was building up in the top of the case.
> 
> Your case has 2 top 200/230mm fans, you could get the CNPS12x and set it up pushing hot air upwards, but you might not be able to try if an East-West configuration would work better.
> 
> Besides that, note that Guru3D tested the heatsink with an old i870. I don't think that represents the cooling potential of a performance heatsink. They should've used an overclocked 2500 or 2600K. And once again, we see the mysterious better results of the C-14 vs D-14.
> 
> So... skip it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get a nice heatsink with PWM fans (the new Noctua D-14 seems to have PWM fans, or the Archon or Silver Arrow).


No, it just got off to a bad start and I'm (sorta-kinda) cheering for it now...but only if Zalman fixes some things with revision two or something. :/

Currently I'm thinking of the D14 PWM version, the SA, or the K2 if it ever gets here.

Thanks for the warning, though :3


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;15609671*
> To truly test a heatsink you need an i7 860 or i7 870. Those 45nm cpu's get beastly hot. They even get hotter than the i7 9xx's, because more is on-die and not in a chipset. The I7 2500-2600's don't compare.
> 
> Even when my 860 is outmoded I'll keep it around to test heatsinks. If a heatsink will cool that, it will hardly get warm on a 2600k.


Does it have the same area as the 2500-2600? I mean the core surface, not the IHS (I think heat dissipation may differ between 2 chips with the same IHS area but significantly different core area).


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007;15614650*
> Does it have the same area as the 2500-2600? I mean the core surface, not the IHS (I think heat dissipation may differ between 2 chips with the same IHS area but significantly different core area).


Whaddya think?? Sandy Bridges are 32nm in size, previous gen is 45nm in size.


----------



## Badness

bump?


----------



## Selvanthos

coolermaster V8 is still going good







, but in the slightly bigger class ive heard a lot of good stuff about the SA, also intels new all in one system, looks promising.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> bump?


Thank you :3
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Selvanthos*
> 
> coolermaster V8 is still going good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but in the slightly bigger class ive heard a lot of good stuff about the SA, also intels new all in one system, looks promising.


I always wanted a V8 just so I could mod/paint it to look like an engine. Other coolers are better though, so I thought meh.


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Selvanthos*
> 
> coolermaster V8 is still going good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but in the slightly bigger class ive heard a lot of good stuff about the SA, also intels new all in one system, looks promising.


Hardware Canucks used the Intel's new all in one system to overclock the 3960X to 4.9GHz.


----------



## Spykerv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> bump?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you :3
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Selvanthos*
> 
> coolermaster V8 is still going good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but in the slightly bigger class ive heard a lot of good stuff about the SA, also intels new all in one system, looks promising.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always wanted a V8 just so I could mod/paint it to look like an engine. Other coolers are better though, so I thought meh.
Click to expand...

I've literally got one sitting around. Got it in a cooler master combo pack on newegg with a haf 932 and other various CM stuff, when I used to be a CM guy. -shudders- things a pretty mediocre cooler, don't think I'd ever take the time to mod it even if it does look kinda cool. In that respect you should get a V10 from CM, that thing looks really cool, even if the TEC thing was a big bucket of fail.

Thankfully besides the PSU, I've rid myself of nearly all coolermasteryness in my comp. yuck.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Anyone heard any information about the Deep Cool Assassin / Alpenföhn K2?


----------



## SpiderWaffle

Anyone heard anything about noctua's new HS?


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpiderWaffle*
> 
> Anyone heard anything about noctua's new HS?


I don't even know what that is O_O


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/alpenfoehn_k2_cpu_cooler_review,1.html

Ta-freakin'-da. Silver Arrow is apparently what I'm getting.
Merry Christmas, by the way.
Y'all have a good one. :3


----------



## Elohim

okay, we have two new twin tower coolers coming, probably nothing record breaking, but still high end material









Zero Infinity Freeflow+: (5x 8mm Heatpipes, comes with 3x 140mm fans)




more pics and results:
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/gehaeuse-und-kuehlung/2012/test-zero-infinity-freeflow-plus-cpu-kuehler/8/#abschnitt_doppelbelueftung
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/gehaeuse-und-kuehlung/2012/test-zero-infinity-freeflow-plus-cpu-kuehler/7/#abschnitt_vergleich_mit_serienbelueftung

Thermaltake Frio Extreme: (6x6mm heatpipes, comes with 2x 140mm fans)



http://www.thermaltake.com/products-model.aspx?id=C_00001826

in thermaltake fashion, the cooler comes with pretty loud 1800rpm 140mm fans.

on a sidenote: Thermaltake will release white version of the Frio and Frio OCK:


----------



## Elohim

There will come one particular new high end CPU Cooler soon, wich i think has the potential to be the best overall product and most effective cooler out there. So for everybody who's looking for a new cooler without compromise: just wait a few weeks!


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> There will come one particular new high end CPU Cooler soon, wich i think has the potential to be the best overall product and most effective cooler out there. So for everybody who's looking for a new cooler without compromise: just wait a few weeks!


I will certainly do that!









Do you know specifically when they will be released? Will you do reviews on them?


----------



## Alphonze

Relevant: Phanteks PH-TC14PE



Reviews
X-bit labs
Overclocker's Club
Tweaktown USA
Legit Reviews
Custom PC
Mad Shrimps

I have one in the computer I built for myself at work and it is quite wonderful.

They're on Newegg right now, $90 for the white one, $100 for the others.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alphonze*
> 
> Relevant: Phanteks PH-TC14PE
> 
> 
> 
> Reviews
> X-bit labs
> Overclocker's Club
> Tweaktown USA
> Legit Reviews
> Custom PC
> Mad Shrimps
> 
> I have one in the computer I built for myself at work and it is quite wonderful.
> 
> They're on Newegg right now, $90 for the white one, $100 for the others.


Very nice. Thanks. Are the fans PWM?


----------



## Alphonze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*
> 
> Very nice. Thanks. Are the fans PWM?


No sadly, one of the only cons.


----------



## Elohim

the phanteks isnt new anymore and has already been discussed in the beginning of this thread a few month ago.

here is the specific thread to discuss it:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1106307/phanteks-ph-tc14pe-news-discussion-and-owners-thread

@samuraibatgirl:

yes i know the date. and i will do a review. i didnt actually test it yet, but just looking at the specs of this beast and knowing the manufacturer i'd be VERY surprised if it didnt deliver.


----------



## Metric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> okay, we have two new twin tower coolers coming, probably nothing record breaking, but still high end material
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zero Infinity Freeflow+: (5x 8mm Heatpipes, comes with 3x 140mm fans)
> 
> 
> more pics and results:
> http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/gehaeuse-und-kuehlung/2012/test-zero-infinity-freeflow-plus-cpu-kuehler/8/#abschnitt_doppelbelueftung
> http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/gehaeuse-und-kuehlung/2012/test-zero-infinity-freeflow-plus-cpu-kuehler/7/#abschnitt_vergleich_mit_serienbelueftung


Hmm, I came across this review the other day, and never got around to posting it. Now, just as I finally have - in Hardware - turns out it has already been posted here.


----------



## Spykerv

whoa, after reading about the above cooler, I just realized my zerotherm has 6 x 8mm heatpipes. I feels specials

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/3546/zerotherm_zt_10d_premium_cpu_cooler/index2.html


----------



## Badness

http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?product_id=3072&product_name=X6%20Elite

http://www.frostytech.com/permalink.cfm?NewsID=96632

Two different coolers from CM.

http://www.xigmatek.com/product.php?productid=156 also this.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?product_id=3072&product_name=X6%20Elite
> 
> http://www.frostytech.com/permalink.cfm?NewsID=96632
> 
> Two different coolers from CM.
> 
> http://www.xigmatek.com/product.php?productid=156 also this.


Good finds there!









I like that the X6 Elite is tilted since most cases won't have fans quite that high up.

The TPC 812 and the Xigmatek look like reiterations of the NZXT Havik 140, which I'm pretty sure cools quite nicely.


----------



## Badness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*
> 
> The TPC 812 and the Xigmatek look like reiterations of the NZXT Havik 140, which I'm pretty sure cools quite nicely.


Actually the Havik and xigmatek sd1484 came out at almost the time, I think the havik may be an reiteration of the prime. The new xiggy looks more like a venomous x type thing with those wavy fans that are the havik.

Also, I believe I posted this before, but nobody cared: http://www.xigmatek.com/product.php?productid=123

More stuff:
http://www.spire-corp.com/main/product_detail.asp?ProdID=1182
http://www.spire-corp.com/main/product_detail.asp?ProdID=1172
http://www.spire-corp.com/main/product_detail.asp?ProdID=1183
http://www.spire-corp.com/main/product_detail.asp?ProdID=1144
http://www.spire-corp.com/main/product_detail.asp?ProdID=1134
http://www.newlaunches.com/archives/thermaltake_frio_extreme_cpu_cooler_for_intel_and_amd_processors.php
BTW, the gemini is rev. 3
EDIT:http://www.spire-corp.com/main/product_detail.asp?ProdID=1220


----------



## Elohim

edit..... (wrong thread)


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*
> 
> Good finds there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like that the X6 Elite is tilted since most cases won't have fans quite that high up.
> The TPC 812 and the Xigmatek look like reiterations of the NZXT Havik 140, which I'm pretty sure cools quite nicely.


The TPC 812 uses vapour chambers as well as heat pipes.. Reiteration??


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?product_id=3072&product_name=X6%20Elite
> http://www.frostytech.com/permalink.cfm?NewsID=96632
> Two different coolers from CM.
> http://www.xigmatek.com/product.php?productid=156 also this.


The Xigmatek reminds me of TRUE.. Exact same heat pipes arrangement..


----------



## Elohim

the new Xigmatek Venus is a 1:1 copy of the TRUE as far as the Heatpipe Layout goes. The TPC 812 uses the same heatpipe layout of the Ven X (plus a vapor chamber on top).

edit: too late


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*
> 
> The TPC 812 and the Xigmatek look like reiterations of the NZXT Havik 140, which I'm pretty sure cools quite nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the Havik and xigmatek sd1484 came out at almost the time, I think the havik may be an reiteration of the prime. The new xiggy looks more like a venomous x type thing with those wavy fans that are the havik.
> 
> Also, I believe I posted this before, but nobody cared: http://www.xigmatek.com/product.php?productid=123
> 
> More stuff:
> http://www.spire-corp.com/main/product_detail.asp?ProdID=1182
> http://www.spire-corp.com/main/product_detail.asp?ProdID=1172
> http://www.spire-corp.com/main/product_detail.asp?ProdID=1183
> http://www.spire-corp.com/main/product_detail.asp?ProdID=1144
> http://www.spire-corp.com/main/product_detail.asp?ProdID=1134
> http://www.newlaunches.com/archives/thermaltake_frio_extreme_cpu_cooler_for_intel_and_amd_processors.php
> BTW, the gemini is rev. 3
> EDIT:http://www.spire-corp.com/main/product_detail.asp?ProdID=1220
Click to expand...

Good finds again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*
> 
> Good finds there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like that the X6 Elite is tilted since most cases won't have fans quite that high up.
> The TPC 812 and the Xigmatek look like reiterations of the NZXT Havik 140, which I'm pretty sure cools quite nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The TPC 812 uses vapour chambers as well as heat pipes.. Reiteration??
Click to expand...

I'm sorry, I was only browsing and looking at the pictures. I had a TF2 scrim not very long after and I didn't want to read and get distracted. Moar ?????????????


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*
> 
> Good finds again.
> I'm sorry, I was only browsing and looking at the pictures. I had a TF2 scrim not very long after and I didn't want to read and get distracted. Moar ?????????????


http://www.overclock.net/t/1201274/cooler-master-tpc812-cooler


----------



## Badness

http://www.alpenfoehn.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=157&Itemid=134&lang=en
coming soon eh?... I think it might just be a green version though. The Matterhorn is already a product from them.

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/news/CES-2012-New-CPU-Coolers-from-Zalman/6196


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> Actually the Havik and xigmatek sd1484 came out at almost the time, I think the havik may be an reiteration of the prime. The new xiggy looks more like a venomous x type thing with those wavy fans that are the havik.
> Also, I believe I posted this before, but nobody cared: http://www.xigmatek.com/product.php?productid=123
> More stuff:
> http://www.spire-corp.com/main/product_detail.asp?ProdID=1182
> http://www.spire-corp.com/main/product_detail.asp?ProdID=1172
> http://www.spire-corp.com/main/product_detail.asp?ProdID=1183
> http://www.spire-corp.com/main/product_detail.asp?ProdID=1144
> http://www.spire-corp.com/main/product_detail.asp?ProdID=1134
> http://www.newlaunches.com/archives/thermaltake_frio_extreme_cpu_cooler_for_intel_and_amd_processors.php
> BTW, the gemini is rev. 3
> EDIT:http://www.spire-corp.com/main/product_detail.asp?ProdID=1220


The weird xigmatek one looks great







+rep


----------



## Badness

thanks cloppy


----------



## justanewguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> http://www.alpenfoehn.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=157&Itemid=134&lang=en
> coming soon eh?... I think it might just be a green version though. The Matterhorn is already a product from them.
> http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/news/CES-2012-New-CPU-Coolers-from-Zalman/6196


their english sub site is not up to date. you will see more infos and an updated version if you click on the german flag in the upper right


----------



## MOCAMBO

So if I'm in the market for a CPU cooler now, is it best to wait for these or got with whats top right now? Being Silver Arrow, Archon etc


----------



## justanewguy

you wont regret buying one of the top air coolers right now. they all perform excellent


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MOCAMBO*
> 
> So if I'm in the market for a CPU cooler now, is it best to wait for these or got with whats top right now? Being Silver Arrow, Archon etc


A few different SUPER HIGH END CPU coolers have come out since the Silver Arrow and D14, but those two still hold the crown. Seems to me it could be a while before they are overtaken. Getting one now would not be a bad idea.









The only thing that could be the CPU coolers better at the moment would be like vapor chamber cooling and the composite heatpipes Zalman is using, but ALL IN ONE.








I think only one like that (The Cooler Master TPC 812) isn't even out yet, and it's using vapor chamber cooling.


----------



## Helios1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> http://www.alpenfoehn.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=157&Itemid=134&lang=en
> coming soon eh?... I think it might just be a green version though. The Matterhorn is already a product from them.
> http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/news/CES-2012-New-CPU-Coolers-from-Zalman/6196


The Shamrock version comes with two Green Shamrock fans which are essentially lower RPM versions of the Fohn 120 Wing Boost.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*
> 
> A few different SUPER HIGH END CPU coolers have come out since the Silver Arrow and D14, but those two still hold the crown. Seems to me it could be a while before they are overtaken. Getting one now would not be a bad idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that could be the CPU coolers better at the moment would be like vapor chamber cooling and the composite heatpipes Zalman is using, but ALL IN ONE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think only one like that (The Cooler Master TPC 812) isn't even out yet, and it's using vapor chamber cooling.


Phanteks.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Helios1234*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*
> 
> A few different SUPER HIGH END CPU coolers have come out since the Silver Arrow and D14, but those two still hold the crown. Seems to me it could be a while before they are overtaken. Getting one now would not be a bad idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that could be the CPU coolers better at the moment would be like vapor chamber cooling and the composite heatpipes Zalman is using, but ALL IN ONE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think only one like that (The Cooler Master TPC 812) isn't even out yet, and it's using vapor chamber cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> Phanteks.
Click to expand...

Sorry. Forgot that one. PERIOD NOT HAPPY FACE.


----------



## Badness

stacked heatpipes, similar to the xigmatek aegir. 7 in total!
http://www.gelidsolutions.com/products/index.php?lid=1&cid=8&id=66


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> stacked heatpipes, similar to the xigmatek aegir. 7 in total!
> http://www.gelidsolutions.com/products/index.php?lid=1&cid=8&id=66


Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme already has heatpipes like that. And it's from 2007.


----------



## Badness

http://www.thermalright.com/new_a_page/product_images/cpu_cooler/ultra-120_extreme/big/DSC_0183.jpg
No? Maybe those are mislabeled pictures. I don't see heatpipe stacking.


----------



## Elohim

thermalright has never used stacked heatpipes. The Xigmatek Thors Hammer is another Example though


----------



## cloppy007

I don't see any difference. Do you mind drawing a simple example please?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> I don't see any difference. Do you mind drawing a simple example please?


Here's the pictures from *the link* that *Badness* posted earlier.

*Regular Spread*

Here is traditional spread-out heat-pipe arrangement. More pipes contact the IHS of the processor, but keep in mind that the processor's die doesn't take up the entire surface space of the IHS.



*Stacked*

Here is the "stacked" type of heat-pipe derangement. Since most of the heat is coming from the center of the CPU, those two stacked heat-pipes get more heat and help to remove more heat.


----------



## Badness

http://media.bestofmicro.com/X79-Express-LGA-2011-Air-Coolers,Q-T-324965-22.jpg
Huge heatpipe archon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Seen here: http://www.tomshardware.com/picturestory/585-lga-2011-heatsink-core-i7-3000.html

K2 revisited: http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/alpenfoehn_k2_cpu_cooler_revisited,1.html
Off topic: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psZ20wVpjYQ


----------



## PontiacGTX

What about Titan Fenrir Edition Siberia?


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Here's the pictures from *the link* that *Badness* posted earlier.
> *Regular Spread*
> Here is traditional spread-out heat-pipe arrangement. More pipes contact the IHS of the processor, but keep in mind that the processor's die doesn't take up the entire surface space of the IHS.
> 
> *Stacked*
> Here is the "stacked" type of heat-pipe derangement. Since most of the heat is coming from the center of the CPU, those two stacked heat-pipes get more heat and help to remove more heat.


Now I see. I had missed out that it was a view of the heatsink base over the CPU, I thought it was a top down view. Thank you very much, +rep.


----------



## Elohim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> http://media.bestofmicro.com/X79-Express-LGA-2011-Air-Coolers,Q-T-324965-22.jpg
> Huge heatpipe archon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Seen here: http://www.tomshardware.com/picturestory/585-lga-2011-heatsink-core-i7-3000.html
> K2 revisited: http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/alpenfoehn_k2_cpu_cooler_revisited,1.html
> Off topic: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psZ20wVpjYQ


thx for the Archon Pic!!!


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> stacked heatpipes, similar to the xigmatek aegir. 7 in total!
> http://www.gelidsolutions.com/products/index.php?lid=1&cid=8&id=66


scythe ninja's been stacking pipes since circa 2005 followed by the orochi, then the susanoo. pipe stacking is old tech


----------



## Badness

http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6797
http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6798
more official versions!


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

http://news.softpedia.com/news/Deep-Cool-Gamer-Strom-Assassin-CPU-Cooler-Gets-Ready-to-Hit-Retail-250690.shtml?utm_source=ForumSoftpedia&utm_medium=ForumSoftpedia&utm_campaign=ForumSoftpedia

That plus Badness' link to the new Vortez review of the Alpenföhn K2 makes me want this HARD. NOW.


----------



## Otterclock

The Coolermasters look interesting, even though the difference between the Elite and regular X6 is that the Elite has a different fan and no nickel plating on the heatpipes or base. Fan aside, this means they actually coated the cheaper one in nickel to reduce performance and set it apart from the Elite. That's a scumbag move even for Coolermaster.


----------



## Badness

Nickel plating doesn't reduce performance. The elite is better because the fan pushes more air and is louder. http://www.techpowerup.com/158953/Cooler-Master-Unveils-the-X6-and-X6-Elite-CPU-Coolers.html

I am most excited for the K2 and the 8mm heatpipe archon.


----------



## Badness

http://www.madshrimps.be/articles/article/1000265/#axzz1lqfIpoja

Cooler Master Gemin II M4 review. It isn't really "high end" though


----------



## PontiacGTX

Titan Fenrir Siberia Edition


----------



## Badness

She's a beauty.


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> Titan Fenrir Siberia Edition


Strange this is so different from the original Fenrir.. The original Fenrir was a HDT Tower cooler if I'm not wrong..


----------



## greed

heatpipe looks too long imo


----------



## PProph

I like it, any idea when it will be available and what kind of $$$ one will shell out?


----------



## Otterclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> Nickel plating doesn't reduce performance. The elite is better because the fan pushes more air and is louder. http://www.techpowerup.com/158953/Cooler-Master-Unveils-the-X6-and-X6-Elite-CPU-Coolers.html
> I am most excited for the K2 and the 8mm heatpipe archon.


I was under the impression it did. Still not sure why they made that choice, but honestly I just wanted to call Coolermaster a scumbag. That sorta makes me a scumbag. Ah well; we are what we are.

I actually like the angled design. It makes me think of possibilities for reverse airflow, with it facing upwards towards a top fan.


----------



## justanewguy

the look is aweful


----------



## Badness

http://www.vortez.net/news_story/prolimatech_concept_coolers.html


----------



## Otterclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> http://www.vortez.net/news_story/prolimatech_concept_coolers.html


Those concepts look rather similar to the stuff Noctua was showing at CES. Coolers are kinda like fashion.


----------



## JerseyDubbin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Otterclock*
> 
> Those concepts look rather similar to the stuff Noctua was showing at CES. Coolers are kinda like fashion.


I like the first conept if they can make it so we can set them up in push/pull I think it would be a great "low profile" cooler to make it easier to fit in cases.


----------



## Elohim

8x 6mm Heatpipes, 1x TY-150, 1x TY-141


----------



## PontiacGTX

omg I have recently gotten my NH D14


----------



## justanewguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8x 6mm Heatpipes, 1x TY-150, 1x TY-141


awesome, now i am seriously thinking about replacing my archon...


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8x 6mm Heatpipes, 1x TY-150, 1x TY-141


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*


Me too... but I have my LC next to me (can't wait to try it out)


----------



## Badness

Elohim, you're the man.


----------



## Elohim

I cant wait to try this thing.
I'm doing my test on a1366 i7-965 XE though, wich is between a 1055 and 2011 CPU as far as size goes...



i'm also curious about the new TY-141 and TY-150 fans...


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> I cant wait to try this thing.
> I'm doing my test on a1366 i7-965 XE though, wich is between a 1055 and 2011 CPU as far as size goes...
> 
> 
> 
> i'm also curious about the new TY-141 and TY-150 fans...


Results, yet?


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> i'm also curious about the new TY-141 and TY-150 fans...


Ty141? What's the difference? (+rep)


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> Ty141? What's the difference? (+rep)


TY-141
TY 150

Difference ? 1Euro XD


----------



## Elohim

The TY141 and the TY150 have a slightly different blade design and color compared to the TY140.

also>
*TY140, 140mm fan, 140x160mm, Sleeve Bearing*



*TY141/ 140mm fan, 140x160mm, Double Ball Bearing*



*TY150/ 150mm fan, 150x170mm, Double Ball Bearing*


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> The TY141 and the TY150 have a slightly different blade design and color compared to the TY140.
> also>
> *TY140, 140mm fan, 140x160mm, Sleeve Bearing*
> 
> *TY141/ 140mm fan, 140x160mm, Double Ball Bearing*
> 
> *TY150/ 150mm fan, 150x170mm, Double Ball Bearing*


Thanks, that's what I wanted to know







(+rep)


----------



## AMD4ME

Many PC enthusiasts buy "eye-candy" regardless of performance. The only way to tell how any HSF will perform in your PC is by actual testing. Looks can be deceiving. There are some very aesthetically pleasing HSFs that are not exceptional coolers.


----------



## Elohim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD4ME*
> 
> . Looks can be deceiving. .


keep the proverbs coming. we need them in this thread.







and what about "beauty lies in the eye of the beholder" ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> Thanks, that's what I wanted to know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (+rep)


You're welcome

i had like ten TY-140s here, and most og them made a slight grinding noise wich was a bit annoying. so i hope that the new fans will be better. But most likely i'll keep using my silent wings 140


----------



## justanewguy

huh? only one of the 6 TY-140 that i own makes this noise. tried to lubricate them?


----------



## Elohim

nah i dindt try that. i might also be a bit picky when it comes to fan-noise, so i rather use different fans.


----------



## justanewguy

yeah i understand that, i am a silence fanatic trying to keep my rig as quiet as possible.


----------



## O.CModderz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD4ME*
> 
> Many PC enthusiasts buy "eye-candy" regardless of performance. Looks can be deceiving. There are some very aesthetically pleasing HSFs that are not exceptional coolers.


I must say, I have to agree with that completely







I don't really have an example for deceiving looking HS but look at the 212+, it looks kinda meh ( no offence here ) but it cools like a charm !


----------



## Elohim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *O.CModderz*
> 
> I must say, I have to agree with that completely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really have an example for deceiving looking HS but look at the 212+, it looks kinda meh ( no offence here ) but it cools like a charm !


it cools pretty much on par with most other coolers with similar surface area/amount of heatpipes. The difference is the price.


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> it cools pretty much on par with most other coolers with similar surface area/amount of heatpipes. The difference is the price.


And that it has no good looks to compete.


----------



## Elohim

isnt that 100% subjective though?
to me a Xigmatek Gaia, a Gelid Tranquillo or a Titan Hati do not have "better looks"?

and for example a Cooler Master 412 looks better to me, but thats mainly due to the Nickleplating. And everybody knows nickle plating doesnt increase the performance.


----------



## AMD4ME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> isnt that 100% subjective though?
> to me a Xigmatek Gaia, a Gelid Tranquillo or a Titan Hati do not have "better looks"?
> and for example a Cooler Master 412 looks better to me, but thats mainly due to the Nickleplating. And everybody knows nickle plating doesnt increase the performance.


Of course looks is 100% subjective. That's why I posted about people buying eye-candy vs. performance.


----------



## O.CModderz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> it cools pretty much on par with most other coolers with similar surface area/amount of heatpipes. The difference is the price.


That's correct, still not so much of a good looking heatsink, no nickel plating etc, however, it might have already won most of the coolers at that price point


----------



## justanewguy

i have to resist @AMD4ME

even IF these good looking coolers might not provide the performance that you might think. there are indeed a lot of good looking coolers that are outperforming every HS that is listed on the TOP 5 of FT

but i guess you prefer a Prius over a "good looking" car due to the performance and reliability


----------



## O.CModderz

I have to agree with this, but the good looking coolers that was in my mind are the ones produced around the early 2~3 years after the production of the Hyper 212+, as far as I can tell, many of the coolers with aesthetics nowadays really do provide a more consistent and better cooling solution...hands down


----------



## Elohim

whatever, where i'm from everybody and their mother bought a mugen 2 a while ago and nowadays everybody buys the HR-02 MAcho since it's seen as the best bang for your buck type cooler. Nobody buys these because of their looks.
And quiete frankly, everybody on here who wants a decent cooler for a good price, gets the 212, so i do not see the point








The people who want good looking coolers are usually case modders and the likes who rather spend a bit more for a cooler with similar performance if it fits the scheme of the build.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> whatever, where i'm from everybody and their mother bought a mugen 2 a while ago and nowadays everybody buys the HR-02 MAcho since it's seen as the best bang for your buck type cooler. Nobody buys these because of their looks.
> And quiete frankly, everybody on here who wants a decent cooler for a good price, gets the 212, so i do not see the point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The people who want good looking coolers are usually case modders and the likes who rather spend a bit more for a cooler with similar performance if it fits the scheme of the build.


Beautiful case (although dust magnet). I have a v1010


----------



## Metric

Thermaltake's Frio Extreme recently went on sale.

http://jp.thermaltake.com/products-model.aspx?id=C_00001826














































Like most of Thermaltake's current coolers, it's going to be fairly loud, trading peak performance for noise. I look forward to seeing it tested at similar RPMs to the rest of the top coolers.


----------



## justanewguy

i dont know why, but it looks pretty cheap


----------



## O.CModderz

^ I think its just a pre sales packaging ?







Btw, the gap between the fans and the heatsink looks kinda wide for their stock fans
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metric*
> 
> Thermaltake's Frio Extreme recently went on sale.


----------



## justanewguy

looks like you can grab it from the local supermarket hanging on some shelf for 9.99


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanewguy*
> 
> looks like you can grab it from the local supermarket hanging on some shelf for 9.99


I was thinking the same thing. Or you can get it from Chinatown when they sell it as one of the other dual tower coolers. "WE PROMISE, BEST PERFORMANCE. ROW PRICE, BUY NOW."


----------



## Badness

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=33412
it is here....


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=33412
> it is here....


Hot damn. $80, quiet, and superb cooling. I want it.


----------



## Badness

Elohim once said it beats the Tr Shaman.

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/LGA-2011-i7-3960X-Air-Overclocking,3130.html


----------



## Metric

Thermaltake Frio Extreme Cpu Cooler
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLtKO3aknRk


----------



## Metric

Here's a Prolimatech MK-26 VGA cooler on an HD 7970.

It's evolved since the MK-13.


----------



## Elohim

interesting +rep


----------



## kody7839

Anyone have an leads on the Silver Arrow SB-E for sale in the US?

Thanks.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kody7839*
> 
> Anyone have an leads on the Silver Arrow SB-E for sale in the US?
> Thanks.


I would like to know. I have also been looking for the TY-141's and TY-150's on sale in the US. I love the TY-140's to death, a perfect fan(looks aside) IMO. Performance was flawless and on paper they made the new one's perform better! Would like to use a few of them for my home server/HTPC.


----------



## PontiacGTX

I know I´ll be 103$ probably


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metric*
> 
> Here's a Prolimatech MK-26 VGA cooler on an HD 7970.
> It's evolved since the MK-13.


That cooler with fans made the card a quintuple slot card. Do not want


----------



## justanewguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> That cooler with fans made the card a quintuple slot card. Do not want


but its worth it, you can also run the first card fanless and use the fan holder after the 2nd card for sli/xfire
i am using a similar model, just bigger dual towers. this is a rebrand from alpenföhn. their cooling solutions are off the hook!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> I would like to know. I have also been looking for the TY-141's and TY-150's on sale in the US. I love the TY-140's to death, a perfect fan(looks aside) IMO. Performance was flawless and on paper they made the new one's perform better! Would like to use a few of them for my home server/HTPC.


they are available here in germany on ebay, quiet expensive at the moment but at least you can buy them already


----------



## Elohim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanewguy*
> 
> but its worth it, you can also run the first card fanless and use the fan holder after the 2nd card for sli/xfire
> i am using a similar model, just bigger dual towers. this is a rebrand from alpenföhn. their cooling solutions are off the hook!
> they are available here in germany on ebay, quiet expensive at the moment but at least you can buy them already


Alpenföhn uses Deep Cool OEMs, just exclusive for the german market. The MK26 has a completely differnt design. If anything, Deep Cool was inspired by the Prolimatech MK13 with their VGA Coolers like the Peter/Dracula, V6000 etc.


----------



## justanewguy

ah okay, thanks for clearing this up, then its the other way.
but i would still go with the dracula/peter due to the bigger surface area. the mk26 is a bit smaller


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanewguy*
> 
> ah okay, thanks for clearing this up, then its the other way.
> but i would still go with the dracula/peter due to the bigger surface area. the mk26 is a bit smaller


+1


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanewguy*
> 
> but its worth it, you can also run the first card fanless and use the fan holder after the 2nd card for sli/xfire
> i am using a similar model, just bigger dual towers. this is a rebrand from alpenföhn. their cooling solutions are off the hook!
> they are available here in germany on ebay, quiet expensive at the moment but at least you can buy them already


Lame, they need to bring them to the state's...international shipping would kill the fan/cooler budget Thanks for the FYI though. Its good news if they are for sale there now that means they will hit here soon I hope.


----------



## justanewguy

price changed already

TY-140 starts at 4.90€
TY-141 starts at 8.45€
TY-150 starts at 9.87€

varies with shipping costs


----------



## deepcool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> Lame, they need to bring them to the state's...international shipping would kill the fan/cooler budget Thanks for the FYI though. Its good news if they are for sale there now that means they will hit here soon I hope.


Here are price links for VGA Heatsink Dracula:
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/15083/vid-179/Logisys_Dracula_Universal_VGA_12_Heatpipe_Cooler_VC6006.html
http://www.xoxide.com/deepcool-draculavgacooler.html
http://www.mwave.com/mwave/SKUSearch.asp?scriteria=AA79881&pagetitle=Logisys%20VC6006%20Dracula%2012%20Heat%20Pipe%20VGA%20Cooler


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepcool*
> 
> Here are price links for VGA Heatsink Dracula:
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/15083/vid-179/Logisys_Dracula_Universal_VGA_12_Heatpipe_Cooler_VC6006.html
> http://www.xoxide.com/deepcool-draculavgacooler.html
> http://www.mwave.com/mwave/SKUSearch.asp?scriteria=AA79881&pagetitle=Logisys%20VC6006%20Dracula%2012%20Heat%20Pipe%20VGA%20Cooler


Not those silly things. I was talking about TY-141's and 150's lol. Thank you anyway


----------



## Badness

http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6809 they added it to their website.


----------



## greed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepcool*
> 
> Here are price links for VGA Heatsink Dracula:
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/15083/vid-179/Logisys_Dracula_Universal_VGA_12_Heatpipe_Cooler_VC6006.html
> http://www.xoxide.com/deepcool-draculavgacooler.html
> http://www.mwave.com/mwave/SKUSearch.asp?scriteria=AA79881&pagetitle=Logisys%20VC6006%20Dracula%2012%20Heat%20Pipe%20VGA%20Cooler


yehey







:thumb:


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/15134/fan-959/Thermalright_TR_TY-150_170mm_x_150mm_PWM_Fan_-_5001100RPM.html?id=ci5xvAGJ
You can get the TY-150's on Frozen CPU.









Anyone know if they'll work better than the TY-140's for the Silver Arrow?


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/15134/fan-959/Thermalright_TR_TY-150_170mm_x_150mm_PWM_Fan_-_5001100RPM.html?id=ci5xvAGJ
> You can get the TY-150's on Frozen CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know if they'll work better than the TY-140's for the Silver Arrow?


Yea, they just posted those recently. On paper they are better, but I don't think many people have had the chance to try them on the Silver Arrow. I'm tempted! that's for sure.
Thanks for the clicky


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Ukay. Thanks for you input =3


----------



## ihatelolcats

i read that ty-150s are louder for the same airflow. i doubt it would be worth $25/fan to replace ty-140s either way


----------



## justanewguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i read that ty-150s are louder for the same airflow. i doubt it would be worth $25/fan to replace ty-140s either way


excuse me..they are not even that expensive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanewguy*
> 
> TY-140 starts at 4.90€
> TY-141 starts at 8.45€
> TY-150 starts at 9.87€
> varies with shipping costs


too lazy to research again, just click the links to get the day price. its about 16-17$ for a TY-150


----------



## Otterclock

I recently got a TY-140 and am impressed with it. I'm considering the TY-150 for a top exhaust, which would be run at low speed so its increased noise over the 140 at higher speeds is not a concern. The 141 intrigues me, but the TY-140 already has a nice FD bearing (methinks) and I havent experienced horizontal issues with it yet, so I'm not sure of the TY141 advantages.


----------



## justanewguy

good choice, i love my TY´s


----------



## cloppy007

I'd love to use a TY-140/1 as front 140mm intake. Have any of you tested both the 140 and the 141?


----------



## Badness

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgSW50IR0qk
Good for seeing a comparison. I was actually able to understand a fair amount of it.


----------



## justanewguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> I'd love to use a TY-140/1 as front 140mm intake. Have any of you tested both the 140 and the 141?


TY-141 double bearing and different blades > TY-140
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgSW50IR0qk
> Good for seeing a comparison. I was actually able to understand a fair amount of it.


Tested on: Gigabyte x79 with i7 3960X

5°C difference between the SB-E version and the upgraded Silver Arrow on a 2011 Socket.

this is a lot !


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

...Ukay. Almost sort of understood what he said.

Is the SB-E really just going to be better for bigger chips (like SB-E)? I ask because the heatpipes at the edge don't look like they would touch a smaller chip (like regular Sandy).


----------



## Badness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*
> 
> ...Ukay. Almost sort of understood what he said.
> Is the SB-E really just going to be better for bigger chips (like SB-E)? I ask because the heatpipes at the edge don't look like they would touch a smaller chip (like regular Sandy).


I think it still helps, just not as much.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Do you happen to know if it's for sale, yet?


----------



## Elohim

My Review of the Silver Arrow SB-E:

http://www.pc-max.de/artikel/kuehlung/test-thermalright-silver-arrow-sb-e-cpu-kuehler

Results with Stock Fans:
http://www.pc-max.de/artikel/kuehlung/test-thermalright-silver-arrow-sb-e-cpu-kuehler/10480
Results with 2x Noctua NF-P14 @12Vgreen bars)
http://www.pc-max.de/artikel/kuehlung/test-thermalright-silver-arrow-sb-e-cpu-kuehler/10482#g11197-12V
Results with 2x Noctua NF-P14 @500rpm: (green bars)
http://www.pc-max.de/artikel/kuehlung/test-thermalright-silver-arrow-sb-e-cpu-kuehler/10482#g11200-Performance
Results with 2x Noctua NF-P14 @12V with OC: (green bars)

To sum it up for you guys:

*Results with Stock Fans @12V:*

SA: 32,7
D14: 33,2
SA SBE: 33,4
Archon: :34,8

*Results with 2x Noctua NF-P14 @12V:*

D14: 32,7
SA: 32,9
SA SBE: 33,5
Archon: :34,6
*Results with 2x Noctua NF-P14 @500rpm:*

SA SBE: 39,1
D14: 40,5
Archon: :41,8
SA: 42,2
*Results with 2x Noctua NF-P14 @12V with OC:*

SA: 52,8
D14: 52,8
SA SBE: 53,9
Archon: :55,2
Bottom Line: The SA SB-E is slightly behind the D14 and the SA, maximum 1°C. But it's like 3°C better at low fan speeds.
I personally prefer the new TY-141/150 fans.

oh this, all coolers were tested on a 965x.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Well then I think I'll just go with regular SA. The Sandy and Ivy Bridge chips are smaller than the Gulftown/Westmere and SB-E chips so the extra heatpipes won't do much. That and the extra money won't be worth it. I will buy a TY-150, though. Probably just for exhaust.









Thanks


----------



## justanewguy

sorry elohim, but your testing is not representative on a 1366 socket.
the SB-E is specially designed for the bigger chips on 2011

*check this:*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgSW50IR0qk
> Good for seeing a comparison. I was actually able to understand a fair amount of it.


Tested on: Gigabyte x79 with i7 3960X
Tested both Silver Arrows on a 2011 socket

-> *5°C* difference between the SB-E version and the upgraded Silver Arrow with TY-141 & TY-150


----------



## Elohim

just take it for what it is, thanks.
and this video you posted was done by the official german distributor, so take it with a grain of salt lol


----------



## justanewguy

well the results seems to be pretty legit from pccooling


----------



## Metric

Quote:


> We want to lay the foundations with a twin tower special in which the strongest to date in the shape of the Phanteks PH TC14PE , the Alpenföhn K2 , the Zero Infinity FreeFlow + and the Noctua NH-D14 have to prove again. In addition, we supplement the test field by two newcomers, who had been hitherto beyond our computer base assessment: the brand new Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E and the already somewhat longer erhätlichen Scythe Mine 2 as an inexpensive alternative.


via

Babel Fish
Bing Translator
Google Translate


----------



## Badness

Cold.core.sandy.jpg 821k .jpg file

My Silver Arrow seems much better than it used to. On my Phenom II it just seemed barely better than other air coolers. I guess my new thermal grease and the intel mount kit helps a lot. Too bad I got an average overclocking chip.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> just take it for what it is, thanks.
> and this video you posted was done by the official german distributor, so take it with a grain of salt lol


The SA SB-E is quite monstrous in size, must have been fun to test. Good work, Elohim. Do you think there is any truth to the cpu size vs. performance claim? If it is about the actually product size, one could easily test on a Thuban or something, they're nearly as big as SB-E. If it is die size, than I am not so sure. Thuban is not as big as SB-E in that respect.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> Cold.core.sandy.jpg 821k .jpg file
> 
> My Silver Arrow seems much better than it used to. On my Phenom II it just seemed barely better than other air coolers. I guess my new thermal grease and the intel mount kit helps a lot. Too bad I got an average overclocking chip.


yea, there is a big difference between the AMD and Intel brackets on the Silver Arrow. There seems to be a lack of pressure on the AMD mounting.


----------



## Badness

Either intel cores have more variance than AMD, or my mounting job is off. 52C max on core 0 and 60C on core 2! The package is reading out at 62C max! My old 955 had a max differential of 1C, maybe 2C if it was somewhere early on the test. It seems to no longer be going up, and from what I can tell at the Sandy Stable club, max temps in the 50's and 60's is pretty darn good!


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> Either intel cores have more variance than AMD, or my mounting job is off. 52C max on core 0 and 60C on core 2! The package is reading out at 62C max! My old 955 had a max differential of 1C, maybe 2C if it was somewhere early on the test. It seems to no longer be going up, and from what I can tell at the Sandy Stable club, max temps in the 50's and 60's is pretty darn good!


Nope, its perfectly normal for there to be a difference in core temps on your i5. They just do that, where as Phenom II's seem to be with in 1c of each other. I have no clue why this is, but it is.


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> Either intel cores have more variance than AMD, or my mounting job is off. 52C max on core 0 and 60C on core 2! The package is reading out at 62C max! My old 955 had a max differential of 1C, maybe 2C if it was somewhere early on the test. It seems to no longer be going up, and from what I can tell at the Sandy Stable club, max temps in the 50's and 60's is pretty darn good!


In fact 50~60 range is very good for any Intel CPU.


----------



## Elohim

fresh from the CeBit, the *Alpenföhn Everest*:
(8x8mm Heatpipes, Triple Tower design, 4x 140mm fans)







Maybe it wont even be significantly better than the K2/SA/D14 etc but i just need this for the looks alone lol, this thing is massive


----------



## Badness

Elohim, you're the best









I can see why they used the name K2 before.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> fresh from the CeBit, the *Alpenföhn Everest*:
> (8x8mm Heatpipes, Triple Tower design, 4x 140mm fans)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it wont even be significantly better than the K2/SA/D14 etc but i just need this for the looks alone lol, this thing is massive


You have got to be kidding me! Do want!

EDIT: looking at it, it seems it would only be for large die chips...that is a massive base.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> fresh from the CeBit, the *Alpenföhn Everest*:
> (8x8mm Heatpipes, Triple Tower design, 4x 140mm fans)
> 
> Maybe it wont even be significantly better than the K2/SA/D14 etc but i just need this for the looks alone lol, this thing is massive


estimated cost?


----------



## justanewguy

wow thats a beast


----------



## Metric

Deepcool Gamer Storm Assassin (Alpenföhn K2) & Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E



























Quote:


> *Testing platform*
> Processor
> Intel Core i7-3960X 4.50GHz (100x45) 1.45V
> 
> Radiator
> Thermalright Archon
> Deepcool Gamer Storm Assassin
> Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E
> Noctua D14 SE2011
> 
> Grease
> Thermalright Chill Factor3
> 
> Fan
> Thermalright TY-140 1300RPM
> 
> Board
> ASUS Rampage IV Extreme X79
> 
> Test software
> Core Temp 1.0 RC3
> Prime95 (In-place large FFTs)
> 
> Ambient temperature: 15 ° c (± 0.5 ° c) relative humidity: 60% (± 5%)


via





































Below is a separate comparison from a forum member, not the site reviewers.

Deepcool Gamer Storm Assassin (Alpenföhn K2) vs. Thermalright Silver Arrow



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



























































































































Testing results at the link.


----------



## Elohim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> estimated cost?


no idea, my guess would be 90€ (=120$) wich is pure speculation on my part though. This is still a prototype and they are not sure yet with how many fans they will ship this etc.



the Heatsink is not THAT big though, since the three towers are relatively slim. With two fans in the middle it's probably similar in size to the phanteks


----------



## Elohim

Another interesting product by Cooler Master is the Eisberg 120/240/360. This is basically a higher quality version of the asetek/coolit products, as far as the different components go (eheim pump, very little plastic used, can be disassambled etc).
Cooler Master says their Eisberg Coolers are significantly more efficient but also around ~30% more expensive compared to the corsair products. There will be a 120, 240 and 360 Rad Version:




To me it seems like this might be a All In One Watercooler done right, but we'll see.


----------



## Badness

Wow, done right finally? We can only hope!


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> Another interesting product by Cooler Master is the Eisberg 120/240/360. This is basically a higher quality version of the asetek/coolit products, as far as the different components go (eheim pump, very little plastic used, can be disassambled etc).
> Cooler Master says their Eisberg Coolers are significantly more efficient but also around ~30% more expensive compared to the corsair products. There will be a 120, 240 and 360 Rad Version:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me it seems like this might be a All In One Watercooler done right, but we'll see.


That looks like a great implementation of the CLC idea. I actually might drop the cash one one of those for my home server project. Can't wait to see how well they bridge the gap between CLC and custom loop. Best of all, Do I see compression fittings? on top of that they are making a 360 version??!?!?!? I think I this is going to be cross between a CLC and a RASA kit.. Sound's and looks like you could add to it/change it later.


----------



## Elohim

yeah i think so, but i'm not 100% sure about all the details yet, but we will get more infos in the next few days.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> yeah i think so, but i'm not 100% sure about all the details yet, but we will get more infos in the next few days.


I can't wait! but those look a lot like compression fittings so I'm hoping for it being customization after you buy it. That would give CoolerMaster a massive edge on getting into water cooling.


----------



## ihatelolcats

the pump is too tall for use on multi gpu setups. im not really sure what the advantage is for that "closed loop cooler" if you could just get a rasa kit for the same price


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> the pump is too tall for use on multi gpu setups. im not really sure what the advantage is for that "closed loop cooler" if you could just get a rasa kit for the same price


*Too tall? What are you talking about?* This cooler might pan out to be a more noob friendly system for the price range. If this is sold as a CLC and ready to go vs the RASA where you have to assemble, fill, bleed and so on. but I'm running on pure assumption here I have searched and found nothing about this little gizmo other than what is posted here







I want moar info's lulz

EDIT: took me a second but I understand. I wouldn't think you would attach that block to the GPU. IF that pump is strong enough and the system is able to be opened by the user than it would be as simple as getting a normal water block(full or universal) with appriate size fittings/barbs/comperssion fittings and the pump on the CPU block would surface. or you could use this kit in stock form on the CPU for a while, and add a cpu block like a Raystorm and a pump later....after that you could add the GPU to the loop...but this is all banking on it being able upgrade/customize.


----------



## justanewguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> Another interesting product by Cooler Master is the Eisberg 120/240/360. This is basically a higher quality version of the asetek/coolit products, as far as the different components go (eheim pump, very little plastic used, can be disassambled etc).
> Cooler Master says their Eisberg Coolers are significantly more efficient but also around ~30% more expensive compared to the corsair products. There will be a 120, 240 and 360 Rad Version:
> 
> 
> To me it seems like this might be a All In One Watercooler done right, but we'll see.


thanks Elohim, i have to admit that this CLC looks like really worth it to try (by the looks).
massive and solid, also with different rads. great idea no doubt.

at least it dont needs maintenance compared to a real water loop (unlike above said the rasa kit) + different rads

def an improvement over the products that are available right now


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

When will the CM Eisberg Coolers be released?


----------



## Elohim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> the pump is too tall for use on multi gpu setups. im not really sure what the advantage is for that "closed loop cooler" if you could just get a rasa kit for the same price


do not understand. The advantage is pretty obviious, no?

no idea @SamuraiBatgirl


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> Another interesting product by Cooler Master is the Eisberg 120/240/360. This is basically a higher quality version of the asetek/coolit products, as far as the different components go (eheim pump, very little plastic used, can be disassambled etc).
> Cooler Master says their Eisberg Coolers are significantly more efficient but also around ~30% more expensive compared to the corsair products. There will be a 120, 240 and 360 Rad Version:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me it seems like this might be a All In One Watercooler done right, but we'll see.


Hmm, looks great, especially a 360 mm RAD option. I think for All-in-one kits to really take off, they need to sell more to drive down manufacturing costs which means they need to reach more possible customers. If they had a double-thickness RAD option on all sizes, rather then just on the H80 so far, they could easily sell way more.

This approach with the pipes coming straight off the block is questionable though. The one thing I loves about my H100 and my Coolit Eco is the 90 degree rotating fittings off the side. Makes it much easier to fit on smaller cases, or cases with lots going on inside.

Great to see Cooler Master stepping up the product portfolio, more competition will only mean cheaper prices, and possibly better products overall. We might get lucky and see some really good innovation.


----------



## justanewguy

so true, probably the first clc system that *could* compete against custom water cooling.
cant wait to get more infos on that

i am truly amazed they jumped into the market


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanewguy*
> 
> thanks Elohim, i have to admit that this CLC looks like really worth it to try (by the looks).
> massive and solid, also with different rads. great idea no doubt.
> at least it dont needs maintenance compared to a real water loop (unlike above said the rasa kit) + different rads
> def an improvement over the products that are available right now


i fail to see what maintenance would have to be done on a proper loop that wouldn't have to be done on this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> do not understand. The advantage is pretty obviious, no?
> no idea @SamuraiBatgirl


not to me...what are the advantages?


----------



## Elohim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> not to me...what are the advantages?


well it's foolproof basically. With a CLC you dont need any knowledge whatsoever, a few screws and thats it. it's also more compact.


----------



## justanewguy

same counts on the maintenance, like Elohim said you just install it and thats everything you need to do.
you wouldnt ask @ihatelolcats if you would know how much things you have to do if you like to use a real custom loop cooling.


----------



## GREG MISO

Does anyone know where i can get the coolit eco that has a 140mm radiator? its the only one that will fit in my mini itx build.


----------



## Elohim

The 'Eisberg' will be produced and assembled by Alphacool in germany in Coorporation with Cooler Master. The Pump is from eheim ,


----------



## justanewguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> The 'Eisberg' will be produced and assembled by Alphacool in germany in Coorporation with Cooler Master. The Pump is from eheim ,


Thanks for the info, you cannot imagine how excited i am about this new product even if i dont know anything about it yet.
i just have this feeling that this could revolutionize the closed loop systems.


----------



## cloppy007

Looks to me like Swiftech's Apogee Drive (II).


----------



## Elohim

i dont think so. but who knows, we gotta wait for more info anyway.


----------



## Metric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanewguy*
> 
> so true, probably the first clc system that *could* compete against custom water cooling.
> cant wait to get more infos on that
> *i am truly amazed they jumped into the market*


Why? They had water cooling solutions before Corsair, and others began re-branding Aseteks, and CoolITs. For over a year now, Cooler Master has also been showing about 3-4 prototypes of what seemed to be internally developed coolers. It's unclear if any of those developments transferred over to the Eisberg series, such as the waterblock technology they had been displaying.

If I'm not mistaken, the most up to date, publicly shown prototype of the "Project A-L2" all-in-one solution is the version seen in the video below.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aGF_3bGlCc#t=2m20s

Here's the waterblock, and an older "Project AL-2" prototype.



















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> Another interesting product by Cooler Master is the Eisberg 120/240/360. This is basically a higher quality version of the asetek/coolit products, as far as the different components go (eheim pump, very little plastic used, can be disassambled etc).
> Cooler Master says their Eisberg Coolers are significantly more efficient but also around ~30% more expensive compared to the corsair products. There will be a 120, 240 and 360 Rad Version:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me it seems like this might be a All In One Watercooler done right, but we'll see.






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNwgj3XNWoo

_"Performance wise, 10-12 degrees better than the competition."_

30mm 120 rad
45mm 120 rad
45mm 240, and 360 rads

Quote:


> *Cooler Master Eisberg watercooling lineup shown*
> 
> Cooler Master has two new watercooling products on display at CeBIT; the Eisberg 240 and the Eisberg 120. As the product names suggest, these watercooling kits offer radiators with a size of 240mm and 120mm, respectively.
> 
> Both models offer a copper radiator that is designed to be used with two fans in push-pull configuration. Included in the kit is a waterpump from German manufacturer Eheim with ceramic bearings, it has a nominal operation speed of 1500rpm and a maximum speed of 3000rpm. The cooling fluid can be refilled and the kit uses standardized fittings so you can connect third-party components. Cooler Master says the included pump is powerful enough to simultaneously serve four CPU and four GPU cooling blocks.
> 
> The Eisberg 120 is expected to cost about 130EUR while the 240 edition should have a MSRP of around 140EUR. Availability is slated for late April, and Cooler Master added that a 360mm edition should follow afterwards.
> 
> We'll have to wait for some reviews to see how it performs, but it looks like a good kit that uses quality components and offers expandability.


via





































Gallery


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









































































































Thread here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1226720/cooler-master-eisberg-120-eisberg-240-and-eisberg-360-water-cooling-solutions


----------



## justanewguy

yes thats right, but there was never - correct me if i am wrong - a clc where you had the option to use different rads like this preview with the 360 rad.
also the pump seems to be bigger and more powerful which is def an improvement over existing models.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

HA! guys, I don't see a whole lot of difference between this and the Rasa kits.... The rasa kits might cooler better but this is amazing. Its just like it looked, they are barbs and CM dose intend to allow you to customize the kit. This is brilliant. Corsairs CLC's might get their butt's handed to them. I also like how they have a thin and thick rad...like XSPC's RS and RX rads almost.


----------



## justanewguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> HA! guys, I don't see a whole lot of difference between this and the Rasa kits.... The rasa kits might cooler better but this is amazing. Its just like it looked, they are barbs and CM dose intend to allow you to customize the kit. This is brilliant. Corsairs CLC's might get their butt's handed to them. I also like how they have a thin and thick rad...like XSPC's RS and RX rads almost.


rasa = custom loop -> needs maintenance like every other custom water build
this clc is maintenance free like every other product like the H series, coolit eco or asatek and more


----------



## Elohim

yeah it looks pretty awesome: easy to install for noobs, very good performance, very compact. but still customizeable later on if wanted... the only downside is it's prize, but 30-40% more expensive than a H100 would be still a good deal.


----------



## justanewguy

indeed. but there is still one question. will it be customizable? cause there is no way to get the air out of it once you disassemble the connected rad. and what kind of liquid is used? can it be replaced?
or i missed something?!?


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanewguy*
> 
> rasa = custom loop -> needs maintenance like every other custom water build
> this clc is maintenance free like every other product like the H series, coolit eco or asatek and more


However this CLC can be taken apart. It use's compersion fittings. They even said you could upgrade the rad or use this pump/res combo with other set ups..unlike the other CLC's
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanewguy*
> 
> indeed. but there is still one question. will it be customizable? cause there is no way to get the air out of it once you disassemble the connected rad. and what kind of liquid is used? can it be replaced?
> or i missed something?!?


Watch the video. They intend on the end user being able to take it apart and reuse things.

So, unlike the H100. You could start with the 120mm version of this kit, and add in a 360 and some any GPU block you want. BAM custom water loop for CPU and GPU. pending on how strong the pump is that is.
Face it, this is brilliant!

EDIT: long story short. The other CLC's where not made to be opend. In the video he even points out a refill location. They do intend on you to maintain this loop.


----------



## Klinkey

I'm looking forward to my XSPC Rasa 750 RX360







add in a 7970 block and im set for 1300mhz core


----------



## justanewguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> However this CLC can be taken apart. It use's compersion fittings. They even said you could upgrade the rad or use this pump/res combo with other set ups..unlike the other CLC's
> Watch the video. They intend on the end user being able to take it apart and reuse things.
> So, unlike the H100. You could start with the 120mm version of this kit, and add in a 360 and some any GPU block you want. BAM custom water loop for CPU and GPU. pending on how strong the pump is that is.
> Face it, this is brilliant!
> EDIT: long story short. The other CLC's where not made to be opend. In the video he even points out a refill location. They do intend on you to maintain this loop.


i wanted to watch it, hadnt time yet but thanks for reminding. this sounds just pure awesomeness


----------



## Metric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanewguy*
> 
> yes thats right, but there was never - correct me if i am wrong - a clc where you had the option to use different rads like this preview with the 360 rad.
> also the pump seems to be bigger and more powerful which is def an improvement over existing models.


They've offered a range of products over the years.

http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=135
http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=141
http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=155
http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=2539
http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=3855
http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=3795
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103048

Generally, you weren't supposed to open any of the assembled units, but they were easy enough to modify by removing the tube clamps. If anything, the Eisberg line seem to be the first closed system where Cooler Master have actively encouraged modification.

Strangely enough, the Eisbergs have attracted more attention here than in the water cooling section.



















Gallery


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Metric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> fresh from the CeBit, the *Alpenföhn Everest*:
> (8x8mm Heatpipes, Triple Tower design, 4x 140mm fans)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it wont even be significantly better than the K2/SA/D14 etc but i just need this for the looks alone lol, this thing is massive


Alpenföhn Everest video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5wRDhHwt-c


----------



## justanewguy

i always need to smile when i see 4 fans attached, its a monster.
hope to see some proper testing soon


----------



## Badness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanewguy*
> 
> i always need to smile when i see 4 fans attached, its a monster.
> hope to see some proper testing soon


You could attach 6... Have 'em attached across the heatsink top and bottom.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

I think I'm going to edit the original post to have like a spreadsheet of information like deltas and such. Also, I'd like to make it less like a question (which it was originally) and make it known that this is a thread for everyone to gain and give info (not just the OP).
I'll also divide them into different categories like the best (not including price) and the best value; I'll try to put all of the categories with a number one pick and a runner-up.
I still need quite a bit of information (price and performance mainly), though. I think I know where to get it, but currently I can't brain as I have the dumb.
I would also like to do the same for VGA coolers, but we never seem to have as much posted about that.

Anyway, if y'all have information that could help me make that spreadsheet just post it here or PM me. I guess you can also give me ideas/advice for the different categories and/or how to set things up (properly).


----------



## 072665995

Deep Cool Assassin 8-Heatpipe: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/15136/cpu-dee-08/Deep_Cool_Assassin_8-Heatpipe_200W_Universal_CPU_Cooler_-_MC8000_-_Sockets_LGA_2011_1366_1156_1155_775_MAD_FM1_AM2_AM2_AM3_.html?tl=g40c14s1037


----------



## samwiches

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/deepcool-assassin_5.html#sect0


----------



## AMD4ME

The Assassin 8-pipe is neat looking but under-performs IMO based on test results.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

It looks like it would work much better on a bigger CPU like the 990x or the 3960x (similar to the Silver Arrow SB-E). If you don't have a processor like that, though, a Noctua NH-D14 or a regular Silver Arrow would be perfect. Phanteks and H100 are also both great, but they're much more expensive and louder.


----------



## Weppafuzzy

For GPU, I would say the Arctic Accelero Xtreme PLUS II is the best cooler in the market.
For CPU, I would say is the Noctua NH-D14


----------



## justanewguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weppafuzzy*
> 
> For GPU, I would say the Arctic Accelero Xtreme PLUS II is the best cooler in the market.
> For CPU, I would say is the Noctua NH-D14


the peter aka dracula has beaten the accelero in several tests


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weppafuzzy*
> 
> For GPU, I would say the Arctic Accelero Xtreme PLUS II is the best cooler in the market.
> For CPU, I would say is the Noctua NH-D14


The NH-D14 has been beaten by the Phanteks (admittedly not by much). For almost the exact same performance but cheaper than both of the others, you can get the Silver Arrow. It's also PWM and quieter.








Then there's the H100 which beats them all, but only if the fans are loud as hell. It's also the most expensive.


----------



## Badness

I am not certain about this, but I thought the Tr Shaman and the Alpenföhn Peter were both better than the Accelero. Not that it matters since the Accelero is butt ugly.


----------



## justanewguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> I am not certain about this, but I thought the Tr Shaman and the Alpenföhn Peter were both better than the Accelero. Not that it matters since the Accelero is butt ugly.


i dont know about the Shaman but you are right with the Peter


----------



## Otterclock

I really wish I had an excuse to buy a Peter/Dracula. I can't decide which of its names is more hilariously awesome.


----------



## Badness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Otterclock*
> 
> I really wish I had an excuse to buy a Peter/Dracula. I can't decide which of its names is more hilariously awesome.


I had a GTX 470, so I definitely had an excuse. At stock it was worse than a 6870, after I put a Shaman on it, it was a GTX 580 contender.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> I had a GTX 470, so I definitely had an excuse. At stock it was worse than a 6870, after I put a Shaman on it, it was a GTX 580 contender.


The Shaman is sexy... as most TR products :_)


----------



## SpiderWaffle

Could a new thread be made for this which the first post is updated to include links to all the new high-end air?


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpiderWaffle*
> 
> Could a new thread be made for this which the first post is updated to include links to all the new high-end air?


I'm working to edit this original post.


----------



## Otterclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> I had a GTX 470, so I definitely had an excuse. At stock it was worse than a 6870, after I put a Shaman on it, it was a GTX 580 contender.


I did not realize the Shaman was capable of such feats.

I like Thermalright stuff.


----------



## SpiderWaffle

Has Noctua and Alpenföhn released their new models to anyone for testing? I'd love to see tests of these new beasts. It didn't seems like the new SA and deepcool assassin were doing any better than the old SA, NH-D14, and phanteks, am I wrong?


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpiderWaffle*
> 
> Has Noctua and Alpenföhn released their new models to anyone for testing? I'd love to see tests of these new beasts. It didn't seems like the new SA and deepcool assassin were doing any better than the old SA, NH-D14, and phanteks, am I wrong?


They're better for chips like the 3960x or the 990x, not the smaller chips like the 2700k.


----------



## Badness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Otterclock*
> 
> I did not realize the Shaman was capable of such feats.
> I like Thermalright stuff.


I was able to clock my 470 to 900mhz, a feat not normally done on air cooling.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> I was able to clock my 470 to 900mhz, a feat not normally done on air cooling.


just because it's the same clock doesn't mean it's equal...


----------



## Badness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> just because it's the same clock doesn't mean it's equal...


What? Dude, really?

The GTX 580 clock is 772MHz. My 470 was at 900MHz....


----------



## Otterclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> What? Dude, really?
> The GTX 580 clock is 772MHz. My 470 was at 900MHz....


I think what's he's saying is that the 580 gets a bit o' performance from some other attributes.


----------



## Badness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Otterclock*
> 
> I think what's he's saying is that the 580 gets a bit o' performance from some other attributes.


Yeah, and that's why to be as a good as a 580, I had to be clocked much higher....


----------



## Metric

*Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E CPU Cooler Review*

Quote:


> "Same Procedure as every Cooler Season"... you might think that if the competition too far above found in the top-ten of the best CPU coolers, the alarm bells ringing at Thermalright and the designer overtime. As an object of desire, the already exquisite silver arrow was selected CPU cooler because is Thermalright specifically promised the greatest performance boost from a face lift with this cooler.
> 
> Now, the question naturally arises: how and which wants to Thermalright realize this? first of all by the obvious, namely by increasing the heat number. The 8 copies of 6 mm heatpipes transport more condensate can as a 4 piece 8 mm heatpipes, should be scholarship clear each without m.i.t.. But is it really that trivial? now, we are inbound to highlight that in our detailed practice test. On this occasion, we test the two revised fans also like (you know the TY-150 already from our 140 mm fan Roundup) and view the new universal mounting mechanism. But now we want to no longer relax you to the rack, but wish you much pleasure when you study our latest cooler reviews...


via

gallery


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Metric

Phanteks PH-TC14CS Top-Down CPU Cooler



























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Press Release*
> 
> European cooling expert Phanteks expands its product portfolio with the PH-TC14CS C-Type CPU Cooler. The PH-TC14CS measures 160 x 151 x 140.5 mm ( with dual fans), it weighs 900 grams, has five nickel-plated 8mm copper heat-pipes, and supports the latest LGA 2011/ 1155/ 1156/ 1366/ 775 and AMD FM1/ AM3+/ AM3/ AM2/ 2+/ AM3 micro-processors. Featuring Phanteks patented Physical Antioxidant Thermal Shield ( P.A.T.S) and Cold Plasma Spraying Coating Technology (C.P.S.C), PH-TC14CS provides a perfect cooling solution for low profile setups. Enthusiasts with HTPC's or multimedia cases can achieve maximum cooling while maintaining quiet performance.
> 
> The PH-TC14CS will be released with the following four colors; standard color and /Blue/Red/BLACK Edition. Phanteks includes a PWM external adaptor for an even more quiet cooling performance.
> 
> *Technical specifications*
> Detailed data and background information of the Phanteks PH-TC14CS C-Type CPU Cooler can be found at www.phanteksusa.com
> 
> *Price and Availability*
> Now available at most local retailers with the standard Phanteks, PH-TC14CS at $74.99 and Blue/Red/Black edition at $79.99.
> 
> *Warranty Period*
> FIVE-YEAR LIMITED WARRANTY
> 
> *FIRST YEAR HASSLE-FREE WARRANTY - USA(within the Contiguous 48 States*)
> We're so confident the quality of our products meets the exacting standards of Phanteks that, if Phanteks products should fail within the first year of ownership, Phanteks USA will arrange to deliver an identical or comparable replacement to your door free of charge and arrange to have your original Phanteks product returned to us. Your replacement unit will also be covered by our 5 year limited warranty. Please visit our website for further details. www.phanteksusa.com












gallery


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!













































































































































Reviews - http://www.overclock.net/t/1236529/phanteks-ph-tc14cs-top-down-cpu-cooler


----------



## Metric

Cooler Master's TPC 812 is now listed in North America. It's not officially on sale yet.

$76.98 CAD
http://www.ncix.ca/products/?sku=70277

$75.84 USD
http://www.ncix.ca/products/?sku=70277


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metric*
> 
> Cooler Master's TPC 812 is now listed in North America. It's not officially on sale yet.
> $76.98 CAD
> http://www.ncix.ca/products/?sku=70277
> $75.84 USD
> http://www.ncix.ca/products/?sku=70277


That's a pretty steep asking price. Hope it'll be up there with the D14.


----------



## Badness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> That's a pretty steep asking price. Hope it'll be up there with the D14.


The V6GT was $70 at launch too. Maybe it'll come down to $50 like its predecessor too.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Metric and Elohim are like the freakin' champs of this thread. Metric finds everything, and Elohim reviews it.

Fantastic finds, Metric.









I've updated the original post a bit. I'll be updating it some more later.


----------



## andre02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metric*
> 
> Phanteks PH-TC14CS Top-Down CPU Cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Press Release*
> European cooling expert Phanteks expands its product portfolio with the PH-TC14CS C-Type CPU Cooler. The PH-TC14CS measures 160 x 151 x 140.5 mm ( with dual fans), it weighs 900 grams, has five nickel-plated 8mm copper heat-pipes, and supports the latest LGA 2011/ 1155/ 1156/ 1366/ 775 and AMD FM1/ AM3+/ AM3/ AM2/ 2+/ AM3 micro-processors. Featuring Phanteks patented Physical Antioxidant Thermal Shield ( P.A.T.S) and Cold Plasma Spraying Coating Technology (C.P.S.C), PH-TC14CS provides a perfect cooling solution for low profile setups. Enthusiasts with HTPC's or multimedia cases can achieve maximum cooling while maintaining quiet performance.
> The PH-TC14CS will be released with the following four colors; standard color and /Blue/Red/BLACK Edition. Phanteks includes a PWM external adaptor for an even more quiet cooling performance.
> *Technical specifications*
> Detailed data and background information of the Phanteks PH-TC14CS C-Type CPU Cooler can be found at www.phanteksusa.com
> *Price and Availability*
> Now available at most local retailers with the standard Phanteks, PH-TC14CS at $74.99 and Blue/Red/Black edition at $79.99.
> *Warranty Period*
> FIVE-YEAR LIMITED WARRANTY
> *FIRST YEAR HASSLE-FREE WARRANTY - USA(within the Contiguous 48 States*)
> We're so confident the quality of our products meets the exacting standards of Phanteks that, if Phanteks products should fail within the first year of ownership, Phanteks USA will arrange to deliver an identical or comparable replacement to your door free of charge and arrange to have your original Phanteks product returned to us. Your replacement unit will also be covered by our 5 year limited warranty. Please visit our website for further details. www.phanteksusa.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallery
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reviews - http://www.overclock.net/t/1236529/phanteks-ph-tc14cs-top-down-cpu-cooler
Click to expand...

If you get an information about a single tower cooler from Phanteks , please post it here


----------



## Colt

What about Arctic Accelero Xtreme III (vga)?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Looks really great, im looking forward to stick it into my 6870


----------



## ihatelolcats

yeah...costs more than the card probably


----------



## Metric

Thanks, Batgirl.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andre02*
> 
> If you get an information about a single tower cooler from Phanteks , please post it here


If I'm not mistaken, they showed one before the dual tower PH-TC14PE was released. I'll post photos of it later.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> Yeah, and that's why to be as a good as a 580, I had to be clocked much higher....


Even at a higher clock the 580 should still be better due the fact it has way more cores and more Vram. 448<512. 1280<1536/3GB


----------



## andre02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metric*
> 
> Thanks, Batgirl.
> If I'm not mistaken, they showed one before the dual tower PH-TC14PE was released. I'll post photos of it later.


That would be great !

But if you're talking about the one that looked like the Prol. Megahalems , that i think it's a prototype, and could not go into production ..


----------



## Colt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> yeah...costs more than the card probably


Yes it expensive, but not more expensive than a 6870


----------



## Badness

http://www.deepcool-us.com/Product/FROSTWIN/


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> http://www.deepcool-us.com/Product/FROSTWIN/


Nice find.
It looks cheap to make, but if it's like all of the other two tower coolers then it should be pretty darn good.
Might end up the new price/performance king.


----------



## Elohim

yes, the frotwin will be more of a value cooler. the Price (in europe) will be 30-35€ wich is only slightly higher than the 212 Evo.


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> The V6GT was $70 at launch too. Maybe it'll come down to $50 like its predecessor too.


I don't think the TPC will replace the V6.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

I think this thread is lacking in VGA coolers. I know some people have contributed to that, but I haven't.
So here ya go:

Deepcool Gamer Storm Dracula


----------



## d4rkr4in

Looks cool, but will it blend? does it fit on the GTX 680?


----------



## ihatelolcats

needs more heatpipes imo


----------



## Elohim

nope it doesnt Fit on the GTX 680 because NV chose to stack those two 6pins...

The Thermalright Shaman fits and is just as good performancewise, but is Not avaible at the Moment. Probably because they are currently making new versions for all the new cards coming out.


----------



## Elohim

it actually got 12 heatpipes. No, not 6. lol


----------



## Badness

Flat black Gaia anyone? http://www.xigmatek.com/product.php?productid=162
EDIT: The fan is not like the one on the old dark knight, despite it retaining its clear plastic and LED styling, it is more like their other case fans in blade design.


----------



## Metric

Cooler Master TPC 812 Performance Cooler Review

http://pro-clockers.com/cooling/2222-cooler-master-tpc-812-vertical-vapor-chamber-cpu-cooler.html
http://pro-clockers.com/cooling/2231-phanteks-ph-tc14pe-cpu-cooler.html

Cooler Master TPC 812 vs Phanteks PH-TC14PE


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> *Test Hardware*:
> Motherboard: ASUS X79 Deluxe
> Processor: Intel Core *i7 3930K @ 4.6GHz* w/ 1.4 voltages
> Ram: Crucial 2133 16GB Dual Channel (9-9-9-24)
> Video Card: ASUS Radeon HD 5870
> HDD: Hitachi 1TB
> Power: Thermaltake Tough Power XT 850 (Sponsored by Thermaltake)
> Case: Open air
> Cooling: Phanteks PH-TC14PE
> 
> *Results*






http://www.ninjalane.com/reviews/cooling/tpc_812/page3.aspx


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> *The system as it was tested*
> Asus Rampage IV Extreme Intel X79 Chipset
> Intel Core *i7 3960x* (3.3Ghz) *4.7Ghz* Hex Core 6 x 256KB L2 Cache 15MB L3 Cache
> Cooler Master TPC 812
> Danger Den M6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Benchmark Conclusion*
> 
> We clearly have a heatsink that can handle some heat and looking over some of our past heatsinks we can clearly see the vapor chamber in action. Normally the C/W difference between the Normal and OC tests is minor and often dependent on us finding the thermal limit of the heatsink however in the case of the TPC 812 we have a complete reversal of C/W which tells us that the heatsink has gotten more efficient with a higher heat load.


Quote:


> *Conclusion*
> 
> Cooler Master claims that the TPC 812 can deliver the performance of a compact watercooler in a simple tower cooler design and, based on our benchmarking results, we can believe that. As our benchmarks showed the TPC 812 actually got more efficient at 4.7Ghz and still kept the load temperature within an acceptable range.
> 
> Overall heatsink construction is extremely good and features a six heatpipe design that staggers as they enter the radiator. The position of the heatpipes promotes exposure to oncoming air while still retaining good airflow characteristics. You will find two vertical vapor chambers located in the center of the TPC 812 and work to increase overall heat capacity. As we noticed in our heatsink tests the vapor chambers tend to work best under higher heat loads which would indicate, to us, that the standard heatpipes do the most work while the vapor chamber kicks in under higher loads.






Unboxing http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mv1MSTG9hPM






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andre02*
> 
> That would be great !
> But if you're talking about the one that looked like the Prol. Megahalems , that i think it's a prototype, and could not go into production ..


That would be the one.


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metric*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooler Master TPC 812 Performance Cooler Review
> http://pro-clockers.com/cooling/2222-cooler-master-tpc-812-vertical-vapor-chamber-cpu-cooler.html
> http://pro-clockers.com/cooling/2231-phanteks-ph-tc14pe-cpu-cooler.html
> Cooler Master TPC 812 vs Phanteks PH-TC14PE
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *Test Hardware*:
> Motherboard: ASUS X79 Deluxe
> Processor: Intel Core *i7 3930K @ 4.6GHz* w/ 1.4 voltages
> Ram: Crucial 2133 16GB Dual Channel (9-9-9-24)
> Video Card: ASUS Radeon HD 5870
> HDD: Hitachi 1TB
> Power: Thermaltake Tough Power XT 850 (Sponsored by Thermaltake)
> Case: Open air
> Cooling: Phanteks PH-TC14PE
> *Results*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ninjalane.com/reviews/cooling/tpc_812/page3.aspx
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *The system as it was tested*
> Asus Rampage IV Extreme Intel X79 Chipset
> Intel Core *i7 3960x* (3.3Ghz) *4.7Ghz* Hex Core 6 x 256KB L2 Cache 15MB L3 Cache
> Cooler Master TPC 812
> Danger Den M6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Benchmark Conclusion*
> We clearly have a heatsink that can handle some heat and looking over some of our past heatsinks we can clearly see the vapor chamber in action. Normally the C/W difference between the Normal and OC tests is minor and often dependent on us finding the thermal limit of the heatsink however in the case of the TPC 812 we have a complete reversal of C/W which tells us that the heatsink has gotten more efficient with a higher heat load.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *Conclusion*
> Cooler Master claims that the TPC 812 can deliver the performance of a compact watercooler in a simple tower cooler design and, based on our benchmarking results, we can believe that. As our benchmarks showed the TPC 812 actually got more efficient at 4.7Ghz and still kept the load temperature within an acceptable range.
> Overall heatsink construction is extremely good and features a six heatpipe design that staggers as they enter the radiator. The position of the heatpipes promotes exposure to oncoming air while still retaining good airflow characteristics. You will find two vertical vapor chambers located in the center of the TPC 812 and work to increase overall heat capacity. As we noticed in our heatsink tests the vapor chambers tend to work best under higher heat loads which would indicate, to us, that the standard heatpipes do the most work while the vapor chamber kicks in under higher loads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unboxing http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mv1MSTG9hPM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be the one.
Click to expand...

Wow, it's up there with the top performer! Impressive for its size.


----------



## Elohim

i dont know it's only ~3 °C better than the NZXT Havik 120 wich is a bit smaller. Looks like it would be similar to a venomous X performance wise, in size and price?
regarding the test: why do they use AS5 for the testing? could there be a worse choice? and the 2400rpm fan "remained quiet"? and a test with the same fan would've been nice


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> i dont know it's only ~3 °C better than the NZXT Havik 120 wich is a bit smaller. Looks like it would be similar to a venomous X performance wise, in size and price?
> regarding the test: why do they use AS5 for the testing? could there be a worse choice? and the 2400rpm fan "remained quiet"? and a test with the same fan would've been nice


Cooler Master's prices will come down after awhile. They did the same with their V6 GT.


----------



## Elohim

the relatively low price is actually the best thing about it so far. The performance is probably not better than similar coolers without the additional Vapor Chamber.


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> the relatively low price is actually the best thing about it so far. The performance is probably not better than similar coolers without the additional Vapor Chamber.


The main thing about this cooler is its vapour chamber.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

We just need a review from Elohim now









(Well, and Legit Reviews and Hard OCP.)


----------



## Elohim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> The main thing about this cooler is its vapour chamber.


wich seems to be Not very effective, wich was my point


----------



## Dawn of War

Anyone know when the TPC 812 by Coolermaster is supposed to be available? Ive seen hype and reviews but no one seems to be selling the damn things.


----------



## Dawn of War

I take it no one knows?


----------



## Metric

Arctic Cooling Accelero Hybrid - http://www.overclock.net/t/1201657/arctic-cooling-accelero-hybrid-air-water-gpu-cooler

Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 680


----------



## mikupoiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metric*
> 
> Arctic Cooling Accelero Hybrid - http://www.overclock.net/t/1201657/arctic-cooling-accelero-hybrid-air-water-gpu-cooler
> Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 680


sweet mother of PC, that looks like some future weapon-system.


----------



## Otterclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> i dont know it's only ~3 °C better than the NZXT Havik 120 wich is a bit smaller. Looks like it would be similar to a venomous X performance wise, in size and price?
> regarding the test: why do they use AS5 for the testing? could there be a worse choice? and the 2400rpm fan "remained quiet"? and a test with the same fan would've been nice


Indeed. I generally disregard reviews that dont do same-fan testing. The 2400 rpm 'remained quiet'? Ha. No. No it did not.


----------



## Elohim

There is a new special editon of the Thermalright HR-02 Macho avaible wich comes with a black and white ty-141 Fan:



hopefully they will sell these fans seperately in the future


----------



## Metric

Considering its performance, and noise characteristics, I'd imagine it would be a better fit for the black Phanteks PH-TC14PE (or any color), than the stock Phanteks 140mm.



















Cooler Master TPC 812 RR-T812-24PK-R1
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103176
*$69.99*

Synthetic test using Gelid GC-EXTREME TIM - http://www.hkepc.com/7773



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












Quote:


> Thermal resistance formula: thermal resistance value = (measured temperature - ambient temperature) Δ T / (heat output) P
> 
> *Editor's comments:*
> In this test, the performance of the TPC 812 is good, even under a single fan at full speed 2400rpm, its thermal performance has been close to the V6GT dual fan 160W under thermal resistance is only 0.15, with the more than one with speed The ventilation fan in the PUSH & PULL principle can certainly have a better cooling effect.
> 
> Full speed issued 2400RPM official regulations on noise 40dBA, so test to join the test 1500RPM, allows users to understand the thermal performance under generally mute players recommended acceptable noise levels, the test results also showed that, in 1500RPM temperature rise about 3 degrees, doing well.
> 
> If you want to strike a balance between cooling performance and noise level, users may wish to install two 12CM fan, the fan speed set at about 1500RPM, and so should be able to do the performance under the single fan 2400rpm. To sum up, the Cooler Master TPC 812 processor heat sink, is a new concept of high-end air-cooled heat sink, and a strong replace V6GT position with other high-end radiator.






Tested with an i7-3960X - http://chinese.vr-zone.com/14946/cooler-master-tpc-812-vapor-chamber-04232012/



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!













Quote:


> Can be found through a chart Cooler Master TPC 812 best performing conditions, the general view in the TDP of 65W ~ 160W, the coefficient is suppressed in the following 0.110, in fact, can also be noted that under the conditions of the TDP of 130W, the coefficient showing the lowest, which is why we actually use the TDP of 130W Intel Core i7-3960X test, because the most capable of rendering the TPC 812, this also has the advantage of the Vapor Chamber Heat Pipe Radiator.
> 
> *Intel Core i7-3960X*
> ASUS RAMPAGE IV of EXTREME
> Patriot DDR3 1600MHz the Viper the Xtreme
> Palit a Jetstream GTX, 680
> Kingston,'s HyperX the SSD 120GB
> H100 of Corsair / Cooler Master TPC 812






























Quote:


> With Vapor Chamber Cooler Master TPC 812 overall in the Full Load Core i7-3960X temperature suppression is quite good, but to return to the idle environment of Corsair H100 prevailed.
> 
> Cooler Master TPC 812 NT $ 2,290 selling price, and one water-cooled radiator contrast, slightly has quite competitive. Part of the performance, through the measured data, 10 out of the premise, we are willing to give this radiator the performance of nine points.
> 
> *9/10*






Subnet posted the fan-less TPC 800, along with two more TPC 812 reviews in the 812 thread.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subnet*
> 
> Still no real "credible" reviews out there. BTW this does come in a cheaper "vanilla" version that doesn't come with fans:
> 
> http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6820
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subnet*
> 
> New review from Frostytech:
> 
> http://frostytech.com/permalink.cfm?NewsID=98879
> 
> Their review methodology is quite synthetic though - take it with some salt.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subnet*
> 
> Here is another review:
> 
> http://www.tech-kings.net/home/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=215%3Acooler-master-tpc-812-cpu-cooler-review&catid=44%3Acooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is quite promising considering its size - yet nobody has done a Push/Pull review yet.


----------



## Badness

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233029
I linked this cooler earlier in the thread, it is now at newegg.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> There is a new special editon of the Thermalright HR-02 Macho avaible wich comes with a black and white ty-141 Fan:
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully they will sell these fans seperately in the future


The whole cooler looks lovely. But I couldn't find it at Nan's. Where can I find it?


----------



## Otterclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> The whole cooler looks lovely. But I couldn't find it at Nan's. Where can I find it?


Looks like it's going to be made in a limited edition of 1000, and possibly not available until July.
http://www.pc-cooling.de/CPU+Kuehler/Intel+LGA775/Thermalright/100700716/Thermalright+HR-02+Macho+-+Special+Edition+-+CPU+Kuehler.html

Not sure if the date is just for the retailer or TR release, but the special edition isn't even on TR's website.


----------



## Elohim

i asked them yesterday and it's only for the german/european market, it's basically a 'purchase order' from PC-Cooling..
they will not release the fan seperately either, because they can only get the TY-141/150 in different color-combinations for some reason and the TY-141 is not popular enough they say...


----------



## Metric

So, it's limited to 1,000 units, black/white color scheme was chosen by the winner of a Facebook contest, and sales begin next Monday for about 39.99 Euro.

One way or another, they must sell the TY-141 and TY-150 in this scheme. Of course, black/black would be preferable.

http://skinflint.co.uk/768185
http://www.pc-cooling.de/product_info.php?model=100700716#top

Thermalright HR-02 Macho Special Edition (SE) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMednaAeT5I






http://www.arctic.ac/fileadmin/Hybrid/spec_sheet_Accelero_Hybrid_120427_r0.pdf
http://www.overclock.net/t/1201657/arctic-cooling-accelero-hybrid-air-water-gpu-cooler


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Metric, where do you always find all of this awesome information?









Elohim, did you ever get all of your reviews together?


----------



## Metric

I hadn't noticed Otterclock's post when I made my last post.

Batgirl - Nowhere in particular, really. I just try to add anything of interest that I may come across.










Thermalright Silver Arrow Extreme (Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme) review - http://www.nikktech.com/main/articles/pc-hardware/232-thermalright-silver-arrow-extreme-cpu-cooler

Unlike the Silver Arrow SB-E, which comes with one TY-141 and one TY-150, the Silver Arrow Extreme is equipped with two TY-143 fans (600rpm min, 2500rpm max). With the Extreme's slimmer, less densely packed towers, the higher rpm TY-143s would almost certainly be better suited to coolers like the Phanteks PH-TC14PE and standard Silver Arrow. MSRP for the Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme is "USD89/79Euros."



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





























































Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metric*
> 
> Unlike the Silver Arrow SB-E, which comes with one TY-141 and one TY-150, the Silver Arrow Extreme is equipped with two TY-143 fans (600rpm min, 2500rpm max). With the Extreme's slimmer, less densely packed towers, the higher rpm TY-143s would almost certainly be better suited to coolers like the Phanteks PH-TC14PE and standard Silver Arrow. MSRP for the Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme is "USD89/79Euros."


2500RPM 140's.. dayum. Do you run them at 50% for 24/7?

I figured this thing was going to be $100+ when I first saw it awhile back.. $90 looks like a deal. I wonder if it can mount to 1155 somehow.


----------



## Badness

http://www.fanlesstech.com/2012/04/supercooler-silentmaxx-bigblock_23.html


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> http://www.fanlesstech.com/2012/04/supercooler-silentmaxx-bigblock_23.html


Dude! That's absolutely *enormous!*









I guess if you really wanted silent air cooling, though, that would be what to get.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Edited the original post.

http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1935/1/
http://www.overclock.net/t/1264685/lr-prolimatech-genesis-cpu-cooler-review-the-super-cooler/0_30


----------



## Elohim

the Genesis is 1 1/2 years old and there are alreadY a few dozen Reviews outthere. just saying.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> the Genesis is 1 1/2 years old and there are alreadY a few dozen Reviews outthere. just saying.


I know, I'm just bad at finding stuff or finding time. If you gave me some of your reviews for different coolers, that would be nice.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*
> 
> Edited the original post.
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1935/1/
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1264685/lr-prolimatech-genesis-cpu-cooler-review-the-super-cooler/0_30


The Legit Reviews piece was pretty good -- it showed details very well. Even coming late to the game, it added knowledge, especially with the LGA2011 systems.


----------



## cloppy007

I'm really interested in a showdown between the Silver Arrow and the SA-SBE cooling an Ivy Bridge CPU.


----------



## RockThePylon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> http://www.fanlesstech.com/2012/04/supercooler-silentmaxx-bigblock_23.html


Oh. Turns out my NH-D14 is piece of crap.


----------



## Metric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> 2500RPM 140's.. dayum. Do you run them at 50% for 24/7?
> I figured this thing was going to be $100+ when I first saw it awhile back.. $90 looks like a deal. I wonder if it can mount to 1155 somehow.


They're PWM, so they should run below 50%, mainly, based on your selected fan profile, thermals and extent of overclock. Like the rest of Thermalright's newer coolers, it will mount to all modern Intel sockets (LGA 2011 kit is sometimes needed). It may even mount to LGA 1356.

Prolimatech "Mini Megahalems"/"Megahalems Mini"



















Cooler Master TPC 612 (European and North American version both pictured)




























Cooler Master Hyper 212 Army



















Cooler Master V4 (Vertical Vapor Chamber)


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RockThePylon*
> 
> Oh. Turns out my NH-D14 is piece of crap.


Naah, Silentmaxx Bigblock is so heavy it was bending on their test platform in last pic:
http://hardware-academy.org/reviews/34-kuehlung/131-test-silentmaxx-bigblock.html?start=4


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RockThePylon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> http://www.fanlesstech.com/2012/04/supercooler-silentmaxx-bigblock_23.html
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. Turns out my NH-D14 is piece of crap.
Click to expand...

I don't know why I didn't ask you this before, but why did you say your NH-D14 is a piece of crap?

If you're saying that because of the graph from the link, that was a passive setup. No fans were used; the Big Block was designed to not use fans, but the NH-D14 was designed to use fans.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Updated and edited.

Should I put Gelid Icy Vision, the Peter, and Accelero as the good GPU coolers?


----------



## RockThePylon

Bigger is better, man!


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RockThePylon*
> 
> Bigger is better, man!


NH-D14 is only 80g less than the Bigblock. The NH-D14 also uses fans which adds to it's ability to cool. In no way is it a piece of crap.


----------



## Badness

http://www.vortez.net/news_story/prolimatechs_genesisnow_in_limited_edition_black.html
http://www.vortez.net/news_story/noctua_demos_early_d_series_and_fan_prototypes_at_computex_2012.html


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

I knew about the Genesis Black (which I want), but the new NH-D14 is news to me. WANT.


----------



## Elohim

the new D Series are just prototypes, they alreadY had a new d14 at Last years computex.

the new U14/12/9 coolers are confirmed for a late 2012 release. I will probably get the U14


----------



## cloppy007

Thermalright Archon SB-E reviewed (in German)


----------



## cloppy007

No one interested in this?


----------



## Badness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> No one interested in this?


It won't load for me.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

I am interested, I just don't post here as much as I used to. I edit the OP occasionally, but I can never find information that hasn't already been posted here. I wish Elohim and the others would start posting here again. :/


----------



## Badness

http://www.fanlesstech.com/2012/07/new-megahalems-prototype.html"

http://frostytech.com/permalink.cfm?NewsID=100702

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjlr-i6ReJ8&list=UUScCsv9_0KG4rE-4geUR18g&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> Thermalright Archon SB-E reviewed (in German)


Archon SB-E is great cooler if you have the room as it's very tall @ 170mm tall; 188mm with the TY-150 fan. I like the True Spirit 140 / Archon at 160mm tall; 171mm tall with fan. and cool just as good.


----------



## Elohim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Archon SB-E is great cooler if you have the room as it's very tall @ 170mm tall; 188mm with the TY-150 fan. I like the True Spirit 140 / Archon at 160mm tall; 171mm tall with fan. and cool just as good.


Both, the Archon and the Archon SB-E are ~172mm tall. With the TY-150 they are ~179mm.
The True Spirit 140 is ~170mm tall.
just to clear that up.

BTW: the original Archon is EOL, just like the original Silver Arrow and the Venomous X. So if someone wants to buy these, they should do so asap.


----------



## Elohim

The new Silverstone SST-HE-01

http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=341&area=en

it comes with a freaking 140x140x38mm fan.... this thing looks awesome!!!


----------



## cloppy007

fan pr0n!


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> The new Silverstone SST-HE-01
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=341&area=en
> it comes with a freaking 140x140x38mm fan.... this thing looks awesome!!!


Is it just me or does one of the tower looks thinner??


----------



## ehume

That fan is PWM. Put one in the 38mm space in the middle of the Silver Arrow and see what you get.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> Is it just me or does one of the tower looks thinner??


One of them is thinner, yes. I imagine it's for better RAM clearance.

I like the looks of this cooler. Typically Silverstone only puts out _really_ nice stuff. Should be interesting.









Thanks for the find, Badness.

Also, if Elohim is excited about this, we all should be flipping out.


----------



## ehume

I suspect that the front finstack is thinner to allow the central fan to draw air more easily.

I think the heatsink is designed to operate with a single center fan. With two fans you would see finstacks of equal thickness, IMO.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> I suspect that the front finstack is thinner to allow the central fan to draw air more easily.
> 
> I think the heatsink is designed to operate with a single center fan. With two fans you would see finstacks of equal thickness, IMO.


EHUME HAS SPOKEN.
So this is also a definite possibility.


----------



## Elohim

but you will still get better temps with a second Fan in the front, especially at lower Fan speeds and you will still have perfect ram compatibility with One Fan. These things are Not mutually exklusive.









i imagine this would be perfect with the middle Fan @ low rpms and a GT AP 13/14 in the front.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> but you will still get better temps with a second Fan in the front, especially at lower Fan speeds and you will still have perfect ram compatibility with One Fan. These things are Not mutually exklusive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i imagine this would be perfect with the middle Fan @ low rpms and a GT AP 13/14 in the front.


I agree.


----------



## zzzz

z


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzzz*
> 
> anyone have the results for this compared to the noc d14? same oc and stock fans? i still think the noc is the quietest with low temps at 4.5 ghz oc.


http://www.benchmark.pl/aktualnosci/silverstone-sst-he01-asymetryczny-cooler-z-wydajnym-wentylatorem-cena-i-specyfikacja.html


----------



## Tom114

Does anybody know when the Coolermaster Eisberg series get released, I am really interested but google says in may or june but it's already july right now.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> http://www.benchmark.pl/aktualnosci/silverstone-sst-he01-asymetryczny-cooler-z-wydajnym-wentylatorem-cena-i-specyfikacja.html


Thanks, +rep


----------



## Badness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzzz*
> 
> anyone have the results for this compared to the noc d14? same oc and stock fans? i still think the noc is the quietest with low temps at 4.5 ghz oc.


Well, not to be a dick or anything, but Noctua D14 has never been quieter than the SA.


----------



## zzzz

z


----------



## Helios1234

Lol Tom. The Silver Arrow is quieter than the Noctua. Tom is just a Noctua fanboy because they send him free stuff.


----------



## zzzz

z


----------



## doyll

Helios tells the truth

You want to know what they sound like, well listen.
http://www.hardwaremax.net/reviews/kuehler/488-test-thermalright-archon-sb-e.html?showall=0&start=6


----------



## Badness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzzz*
> 
> Can you answer my questions to show me why you say this about sa/d14? not your opinion of tom. Anyone can now say your fanboy of sa at this point. at least tom did make a video with both units under the same conditions where we could hear them both. I have no favor for anyone or any product. so please, backup your statement/opinion with some links and videos so we can then make our own decision.


I've only ever had the fans tested in person. The actual Noctua heatsink has never been in my possession. I've never seen a review that said Noctua was quieter, ever. But to be honest I never looked very hard. The only acoustical performance chart I saw before I bought a Silver Arrow was this ://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/thermalright-silver-arrow_5.html#sect0, which is the same review that convinced me to buy here on OCN used. Why? Because the SA wins when the same fan and rpm are used. Full speed or low speed, simple as that.

I've seen plenty of people back up the SA, and only ever saw Noctua owners in denial, especially here. If you're right, prove it me and I will concede with more concrete evidence than this or any other review. Afterall, I don't care very much about noise, I use louder fans anyway. I care about facts, specs, and cooling efficiency. It is the facts aspect that made me call you out. To my knowledge, Noctua is louder. I wouldn't want you misinforming buyers.

"As you can easily notice, Thermalright TY-140 fan is way quieter than Noctua NF-P14 FLX. And the difference is so significant that at the level of acoustic comfort when both fans produce the same amount of noise the difference in rotation speed reaches 200 RPM in favor of the Thermalright solution. From the subjective prospective I would also like to point out not the low level of noise from TY-140 that much, but the pleasant sound it makes: it doesn't rattle, crackle or whistle. There are no acoustic parasitic additions of any kind. At up to 800-850 RPM we can only hear the sound of flowing air creates by the fan blades. In other words, while Thermalright Silver Arrow didn't really outperform Noctua NH-D14 that much in cooling efficiency, but when it came to acoustics, Silver Arrow was indisputably on top."


----------



## zzzz

z


----------



## Elohim

-the Phanteks is clearly the best heatsink (in 90%+ of reviews) if it's so important to you just get the best Fans and combine it with the Phanteks.

-if low noise is important to you then get a cooler with only One Fan, eg the thermalright Archon sbe and if you are Not Happy with the Fan, get a better One!

-the SA @ stock is a Bit quieter than the D14, Not by a huge margin but noticable. i own both btw and if you really read so many Reviews you should've Seen plenty of dba stats that suggest the Same

-tom logan makes terrible heatsink reviews


----------



## Badness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzzz*
> 
> I am not misinforming others. You say you haven't really seen many reviews. On the other hand, I have probably seen every review and youtube video review while doing a daily research for three months now on air and water cooling. I have heard all of them, but not at the same time. The D14, SA and Phantek are really all the same, within a degree or so of each other. The fans are what really separates them the most.
> Each cooler will appeal differently to every person. Some people care more about how something looks inside their computer that is sitting on top of their desk at ear level. I rather look at my monitor and listen to my speakers and not be distracted by the computer. To each their own.I look for high performance with low noise. I do professional video, audio and 3D animation production. I have an open mind on all of them and only care about performance and low noise.
> Have a good day.


Where's the stuff about the Noctua being quieter like you claimed? Being so quick to leave after I brought the data, eh? I am looking now and nobody backs up your claim as far as I've found yet.


----------



## doyll

And if you feel ganged up on, you are not.

All of us are posting what we have learned in actual use, what our friends use, and from reviews.

I have ran both 3x PH-F140TS and 3x TY-140 fans on my Phanteks and they both were quiet. I kept the TY-140s on because they are PWM. Phanteks gave me their PWM adapter and I am now thinking of putting the PH-F140TS back on.

I'm want to try TY-143 fans and see how Phanteks performs with more airflow.

tw33k's testing with UK3000 gave 4.8c better cooling. Will 2x or 3x TY-143 be even better?


----------



## zzzz

z


----------



## zzzz

z


----------



## zzzz

z


----------



## Cicero

You sound mad.


----------



## Badness

People tend to be mad when they get called out for spreading misinformation.


----------



## funfortehfun

The Cooler Master Hyper 212+/Evo should be added to the list to the best "bang for the buck" CPU cooler.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> The Cooler Master Hyper 212+/Evo should be added to the list to the best "bang for the buck" CPU cooler.


Please look at the title of this thread.

It's good value for money, but not the best cheap cooler.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzzz*
> 
> sorry, i don't do pissing contests.


Yeah right.

You want proof of what others say but it's a pissing contest when others want you to prove what you say.









Either put-up or shut-up.

Troll somewhere else.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Thank y'all for dealing with that.









Anyone have any reviews on that Silverstone cooler, yet?
Anyone know of some upcoming coolers?


----------



## doyll

Silverstone Heligon HE01
http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=341
http://dvtests.com/?p=9520


----------



## Moparman

Getting ready to do a 4 way compare on the hyper 212 + hyper 612 the massive gamer storm Mc8000 assassin all with the same matching fans. An using a 92mm HDT xigmatek SD964W with high flow push pull fans for a base temp settings. Going to have pics an temps will run my [email protected] an it be in my case. So stay tuned.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Sweet! I will definitely put the link to it in the OP, at least as a reference for the Gamer Storm Assassin.


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

anybody got any info on this cooler? from the silverstone booth at computex, I believe


----------



## doyll

Alpenfohn K2 is an amazing cooler.. Definately one of the best.
Review of prototype
http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/alpenfoehn_k2_cpu_cooler_review,1.html
and followup review of production K2
http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/alpenfoehn_k2_cpu_cooler_revisited,1.html

Didn't read see it in OP so thougth I'd mention it. Sorry if it's mentioned elsewhere.


----------



## doyll

Thermalright SB-E Extreme reviews
http://www.nikktech.com/main/articles/pc-hardware/232-thermalright-silver-arrow-extreme-cpu-cooler

http://www.thermalright.de/CPU+Kuehler/Intel+LGA1155%252F1156/Thermalright/artikel/Thermalright+Silver+Arrow+SB-E+Extreme.html
Scroll down to video and results are 3:40 in.

Silver Arrow SB-E = 42c delta 38dBA @ 1000rpm








SB-E Extreme = 34c delta 56dBA @ 2500rpm








Corsair H100 = 41c delta 55dBA @ 2500rpm









H100 for comparison of noise and cooling. Just as loud but 7c hotter


----------



## doyll

Alpenföhn Everest triple core quad fan:








http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/cebit_2012_alpenfoehn_cpu_coolers_take_centre_stage.html
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,871574/EKL-zeigt-den-monstroesen-Alpenfoehn-Everest-und-den-Matterhorn-Pure-CPU-Kuehler/Luftkuehlung/News/


----------



## Elohim

http://www.overclock.net/t/1096408/new-high-end-cpu-vga-coolers/480


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1096408/new-high-end-cpu-vga-coolers/480


Will try and catch up.


----------



## Elohim

Thermalright releases a new, smaller version of the HR-02 MAcho called HR-02 MAcho 120. Not exactly 'High End' but interesting nontheless.

http://www.thermalright.de/CPU+Kuehler/Intel+LGA1366/Thermalright/artikel/Thermalright+HR-02+Macho+120+-+CPU+Kuehler.html


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> Thermalright releases a new, smaller version of the HR-02 MAcho called HR-02 MAcho 120. Not exactly 'High End' but interesting nontheless.
> 
> http://www.thermalright.de/CPU+Kuehler/Intel+LGA1366/Thermalright/artikel/Thermalright+HR-02+Macho+120+-+CPU+Kuehler.html


The machito xDDD


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Alpenföhn Everest triple core quad fan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/cebit_2012_alpenfoehn_cpu_coolers_take_centre_stage.html
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,871574/EKL-zeigt-den-monstroesen-Alpenfoehn-Everest-und-den-Matterhorn-Pure-CPU-Kuehler/Luftkuehlung/News/


Wow! Insane! :


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Wow! Insane! :


That's insanity!


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Wow! Insane! :
> 
> 
> How much good can those outer pipes really do? -They are far away from the CPU die.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> How much good can those outer pipes really do? -They are far away from the CPU die.


Heat transfer from the cpu to the plate, then to each heat pipe. The heat is dissipated through the fins and air flow from the fans.

Its impressive but I'm wondering if more and/or bigger is better







. I would rather see something more capable of cooling with a slightly smaller footprint.


----------



## Badness

http://www.nikktech.com/main/articles/pc-hardware/601-thermalright-archon-sb-e-cpu-cooler?showall=&start=5


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Very nice find(s)!


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Heat transfer from the cpu to the plate, then to each heat pipe. The heat is dissipated through the fins and air flow from the fans.
> Its impressive but I'm wondering if more and/or bigger is better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I would rather see something more capable of cooling with a slightly smaller footprint.


Yeah I know the plate acts as a spreader, but I would think there is a point of diminishing returns







I think the cooler plate is bigger than most CPU IHS so doesn;t even make contact..


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Heat transfer from the cpu to the plate, then to each heat pipe. The heat is dissipated through the fins and air flow from the fans.
> Its impressive but I'm wondering if more and/or bigger is better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I would rather see something more capable of cooling with a slightly smaller footprint.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I know the plate acts as a spreader, but I would think there is a point of diminishing returns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the cooler plate is bigger than most CPU IHS so doesn;t even make contact..
Click to expand...

I think most of the middle heatpipes go to the middle (part of the) tower, and the other heatpipes go to the outer towers. I think it works itself out that way, but I do understand what you mean by diminishing returns.
We'll just have to wait and see, though.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*
> 
> I think most of the middle heatpipes go to the middle (part of the) tower, and the other heatpipes go to the outer towers. I think it works itself out that way, but I do understand what you mean by diminishing returns.
> We'll just have to wait and see, though.


I'm guessing his thoughts are like mine, is it a bit excessive. and thus have minimal return (Law of Diminishing Return), ???

I have a Silver Arrow and I have yet to see what's capabable of. I would like to see a 120mm fan cooler match the performance of the 140-150mm fan coolers without a huge size. I'm lucky my cooler will barely fit with my three gpu(s). The sizes makes them impressive non-the-less.


----------



## GeneO

What I mean by diminishing returns is the pipes closest to the die will take most of the heat away and the further away you get from the die, the less heat is removed.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> What I mean by diminishing returns is the pipes closest to the die will take most of the heat away and the further away you get from the die, the less heat is removed.


love your avatar!

Agree, but keep in mind how big new 2011 is.

Socket size:
1155 = 37.5mm × 37.5mm
1366 = 44.958mm x 42.418mm
2011 = 52.5 mm x 42 mm
This is socket size, not heatsink face size.

Picture of them side by side.


----------



## GeneO

Yes except for the 2011









Thanks, avatar is a Coyote I took on the some of the prairie where I work.


----------



## Elohim

Apparantly Cooler Master will release a series of horizontal vapor chamber coolers, the first being the V4 GTS:


----------



## Elohim

also: Noiseblocker comes with their brand-new NB-eLoop Fan, wich comes in a bunch of different RPM/PWM Versions.
The clue is the bioinic loop instead of single fan blades, wich reduces noise. They should be perfect case fans.
here you can have a look at the specs:
http://www.noiseblocker.de/eLoop120.php#



also: Scythe comes with the Kabuto 2, a slightly bigger version of the 'KAbuto 1'. The interesting part is the new Hayabusa Fan, wich seems to be the successor to the SLipstream:



SPECS OF THE NEW HAYABUSA FAN:


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Yes except for the 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, avatar is a Coyote I took on the some of the prairie where I work.


Coyotes are both friend and foe. Have watched and laughed at many of their antics over the years... and had to shot some because of livestock problems.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Thanks Elohim for fantastic news as always!









Also, I added a poll.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*
> 
> Also, I added a poll.


I voted no, I'm not interested in strictly silent cooling. Please, don't get me wrong, I do think it's interesting to see coolers like the D14 and SA, but (for instance) the HR-02 Macho does not belong here. It's just what I think, but you're the boss


----------



## wermad

I love my Silver Arrow, but it leaves no breathing room on top of my first gpu







. Did a little research for 120mm dual tower coolers and found a couple:

Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 CPU Cooler (price: ~$100usd):



Seems like this is on par or edges the Phanteks







. And its the same price as the Phanteks too. Interesting but I'm not liking the fan clips.

And I found this one from Gelid:

Gamer Black Edition:





Would like to see this one priced ~$75 and perform close to the Phanteks.

I really could do with the extra space so I'm tossing the idea of a closed loop liquid cooling cooler if the Gelid is expensive or never comes out


----------



## doyll

What don't you like about the Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 fan clips? I've used similar and they worked very well.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> What don't you like about the Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 fan clips? I've used similar and they worked very well.


They stick out







And the price is a tad high imho. I'm going to hold up until the Gelid is released. If its less expensive than the Be Quiet, then this might be the cooler for me.

I also found the DeepCool Neptwin but I can't find anywhere to buy. I know they sell as Logisys here in the US.

My main concern is my top gpu which sits about 3-5mm from the fins of the SA. I have some new gpu(s) so if temps are acceptable I might keep the SA. They were a bit high when I had three 6970s.


----------



## doyll

Yeah, do stick out. That's why I like them Makes it easy to install fans after cooler is installed and in case.









Scythe have some very nice coolers.. And Alpenfohn too.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Yeah, do stick out. That's why I like them Makes it easy to install fans after cooler is installed and in case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scythe have some very nice coolers.. And Alpenfohn too.


I'm only looking for a dual tower that uses 120mm fans and the towers are ~120mm wide..


----------



## Elohim

I dont even think they will be significantly better than lets say a Venomous X. The best part about these big Dual Towers is that they are wide and can effectively use 140mm fans. A Ven X with two GT AP15 is very close to any Top cooler out there, though.
http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/phanteks_ph_tc14cs_cpu_cooler_review,14.html


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> I dont even think they will be significantly better than lets say a Venomous X. The best part about these big Dual Towers is that they are wide and can effectively use 140mm fans. A Ven X with two GT AP15 is very close to any Top cooler out there, though.
> http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/phanteks_ph_tc14cs_cpu_cooler_review,14.html


Well...when you consider new ap are ~$20 usd each, in the end I'll spend about the same as a new cooler and the ap have no pwm. The H80 and Kuhler 920 are very tempting as well









edit: this is my dilemma:



(albeit, I'm on three slightly cooler Nvidia cards now as opposed to three 6970s)


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Well...when you consider new ap are ~$20 usd each, in the end I'll spend about the same as a new cooler and the ap have no pwm. The H80 and Kuhler 920 are very tempting as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: this is my dilemma:
> 
> (albeit, I'm on three slightly cooler Nvidia cards now as opposed to three 6970s)


How does that Silver Arrow perform with the triple fan setup??


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> How does that Silver Arrow perform with the triple fan setup??


I haven't tested it with only two fans. I really want to keep it so I'm going to modify my cooling setup first. This should give me room for the SA and I'll test 2 vs 3 fans. From what I've read and have been told, its minor. I bought my cooler off ebay and it came with three fans







. I was also suggested to place the 3rd left most fan on the case to see if there are any performance differences.


----------



## Elohim

http://videos.pc-max.de/video/10296/Gamescom-2012-Phanteks-TC12DX-CPUKuehler








The first Single Tower Cooler by Phanteks, incl. 2x 120mm fans, 4x 6mm Heatpipes


----------



## doyll

|Will be very interesting to see how TC12DX tests out.









+1 reg mate


----------



## andre02

Finally !! i've been waiting it for a while


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Cooler Master, an industry leading chassis, thermal solution, peripheral, and accessory manufacturer puts a brand new addition to the Hyper Series of coolers on display, the Hyper T4. It is a budget-conscious, direct contact heat pipe laden, quick-maintenance CPU cooler with a huge value for performance.




Source

Replacement for Hyper 212 Plus / Evo anyone??


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Good find. Why would they be replacing the Evo already, though?


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*
> 
> Good find. Why would they be replacing the Evo already, though?


I have no idea. I'm just guessing it's a replacement since they're about the same size and they both use HDT but have different heat pipe arrangement.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*
> 
> Good find. Why would they be replacing the Evo already, though?


It'll probably be a replacement for the TX3


----------



## Elohim

tx3=92mm fan


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> It'll probably be a replacement for the TX3


I don't think so.


----------



## cloppy007

Did anyone notice this CNPS14x?


----------



## Metric

Nice to see more coolers reaching retail from their prototype stages. First the Phanteks TC12DX Elohim posted (which seemed to be in development for ages) and now the 9cm/92mm Mini Megahalems is ready for final testing.

Prolimatech Mini Megahalems


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metric*
> 
> Prolimatech "Mini Megahalems"/"Megahalems Mini"


----------



## ivanlabrie

Megahalems looks so gorgeous...Why a 92mm fan though?
Some small case users might benefit I guess :/


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Megahalems looks so gorgeous...Why a 92mm fan though?
> Some small case users might benefit I guess :/


This is the mini version of the original Megahalems which had a 120mm fan. I have to say though, this has a better looking base.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> This is the mini version of the original Megahalems which had a 120mm fan. I have to say though, this has a better looking base.


Yep, should do fine for small cases. I still like the original Megahalems shape, the design of the tower itself. Looks really cool


----------



## Badness

-delete-


----------



## Badness

http://www.zalman.com/global/product/Product_Read.php?Idx=607
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=35180
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=35181


----------



## hakz

reminds me of the thermaltake spinq vt


----------



## ivanlabrie

That's passive? Spinq all over again indeed...didn't work quite well back then.
Curious to see some tests done with it.


----------



## Badness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> http://www.zalman.com/global/product/Product_Read.php?Idx=607
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=35180
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=35181


I was most interested in the Zalman link, that is a new heatsink with there older round design.


----------



## Badness

http://www.scythe-eu.com/en/products/cpu-cooler/kabuto-ii.html


----------



## ivanlabrie

I like that Kabuto II thingie...Wonder how good it'll do


----------



## Badness

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/4993/prolimatech_mk_26_video_card_cooler_review/index.html


----------



## ivanlabrie

Looking good! 9c worse than water...








I love cooling stuff reviews, even though I won't buy most of the stuff I see.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

That does look like a nice cooler. It would have been nice if they mention what they overclocked the card to and mentioned the voltage. It'll give a better idea of the heat load. Going by the small difference between the stock and idle voltage it looks like they used a pretty conservative oc.


----------



## Speshy

Yeah, that MK-26 is very tasty. Shame I can't fit one in my case though








On the bright side for me, I picked up an Alpenfohn Peter 79XX (Deepcool Dracula... Who thinks of these names?







) a few days ago and it's looking very good at the moment









Look out for a K2/Peter test/results thread in a couple of days


----------



## ivanlabrie

Dracula??? xD
wth









Just a heads up...
Try to get Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra or Pro guys, lowered my gpu temps by 25c! That stuff does wonders.


----------



## Badness

http://www.tweaktown.com/pressrelease/7588/silverstone_release_the_heligon_he02_cpu_cooler/index.html


----------



## ivanlabrie

HE01 beats it!









Dissapoint...







It looked cool.


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> The Seidon 120M is Cooler Master's latest, incredibly compact watercooling kit that aims to bring watercooling to the masses. It fits in virtually every case, is compatible with every available Intel and AMD platform, and as easy to install as a heatsink. It comes factory filled, sealed and tested with a two year zero maintenance guarantee. Thanks to a 120mm PWM fan with a wide RPM range Seidon can operate silently or unleash a powerful cooling storm at your command.


Check it out here.


----------



## hakz

NZXT joins the closed loop market











http://www.overclock.net/t/1321839/nzxt-nzxt-launches-the-kraken-x40-and-x60-280mm-aio-cpu-coolers


----------



## ivanlabrie

Looks interesting...I'll be checking it out, thanks!


----------



## hakz

it's a bit pricey, and compatibility isn't like a walk in the park... am gonna wait for case compatibility and reviews first.


----------



## Elohim

Wow, every brand selling exactly the same product, awesome. well one of two products to be exact lol


----------



## Elohim

Thermalright HR-22 successor of the HR-02


----------



## doyll

[quote name="Elohim" url="/t/1096408/new-high-end-cpu-vga-coolers/710#post_18502367"
Thermalright HR-22 successor of the HR-02[/quote]

Umm.. More pipes! Pipes good!


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> 
> Thermalright HR-22 successor of the HR-02


That thing is ginormous!


----------



## doyll

Just guessing but HR-22 appears same width but longer front to back. The mounting hole is much farther back from front on HR-22 then on HR-02.

I'm guessing the HR-22 front to back measure will be about 120mm compared to 110mm on HR-02.


----------



## Jasonk87

Looking to get a good laptop cooler, any suggestions?


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Thank y'all so very much for keeping this thread alive while I was dead/gone forever...









I really like that new Zalman cooler with the dual fan, but older design! I'd like Zalman to be (super) competitive again.


----------



## Elohim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Just guessing but HR-22 appears same width but longer front to back. The mounting hole is much farther back from front on HR-22 then on HR-02.
> I'm guessing the HR-22 front to back measure will be about 120mm compared to 110mm on HR-02.


Got some info: Instead of 140 x 102 x 162 mm it will be 150 x 122 x *X* mm

the Thermalright Germany guy who has one standing on his testbench didnt tell me the height.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Elohim, you can't post anymore. Your current post count is 1337.

If you do decide to post some more though, are there any new contenders for best CPU cooler at the moment or coming up?


----------



## Elohim

No, not really, i would expect the new Noctua D-type cooler to be a contender. But it's not known when they will release it. The last thing i heard was 'end of the year'.
The next High end offering by Prolimatech should be interesting too and is overdue.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Thank you, dearest. :3


----------



## Badness

http://www.evercool.com.tw/categories/global/cooler/cpucooler/intel/2011/hpo-12025/silentshark.php


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> Got some info: Instead of 140 x 102 x 162 mm it will be 150 x 122 x *X* mm
> the Thermalright Germany guy who has one standing on his testbench didnt tell me the height.


Thanks for that.









With the extra pipes and fin area it could very easily end up running with the best twin towers..


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> http://www.evercool.com.tw/categories/global/cooler/cpucooler/intel/2011/hpo-12025/silentshark.php


Looks good.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Evercool/Titan has some nice products...looks like a pseudo Silver Arrow


----------



## Elohim

I kinda liked the Fenrir/Hati coolers for what they were. But to be honest, everything they do is low quality stuff, and not even very cheap.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah, they could improve the quality or reduce prices...though they make a fine 120mm ball bearing fan that undervolts like a champ (aluminum Evercool 120mm fan)
I think the angled fan in that new hsf might benefit some AMD or x79 users, if it performs good enough.


----------



## Metric

http://www.overclock.net/t/1327816/various-zalman-reserator-3-water-cooler









Quote:


> Also innovative, the Zalman Reserator 3 is a fairly unusual all-in-one watercooling. Unlike the two previous models Reserator taking place outside of the box, it will bind to the Interior on a location for fan.
> 
> Although its composition is classic, bringing together the waterblock and the pump, hoses, a heatsink and fan. On the other hand, it's design that has a few surprises in store. Indeed, unlike the Corsair, Antec or Enermax, kits that come from CoolIT or Asetek, it is most likely that the Reserator so everything right of Zalman plants. For information, other manufacturers produce their own model, as Cooler Master and its all-in-one watercooling Eisberg.


Quote:


> To the cylindrically shaped radiator hears a "borderless" and PWM-controlled fan 120mm which can spin at 900-2,000 rpm. This should be enough to dissipate the entire 400 watt heat, which leaves plenty of room for overclockers.
> 
> The new water cooling package to appear at CES in 2013, which is taking place from 8 to 11 January. The sales launch will commence in January or February next year.


Source 1, Source 2



















Enermax's kits are not made by CoolIT or Asetek.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metric*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1327816/various-zalman-reserator-3-water-cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source 1, Source 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enermax's kits are not made by CoolIT or Asetek.


That looks good (+rep). I don't know if those fins will perform OK, but it's something different from corsair's or even Zalman's offerings.


----------



## Badness

It isn't high-end, but I hadn't seen it before.
http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/cpu_cooler/respire_t20


----------



## Elohim

there is also a bigger Version
http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/cpu_cooler/respire_t40








@the Zalman watercooling thing

talking about Zalman, they also presented a new passive cooler (77W) recently:


http://www.fanlesstech.com/2012/11/zalman-fx100-cube-fanless-cooler.html


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metric*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1327816/various-zalman-reserator-3-water-cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source 1, Source 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enermax's kits are not made by CoolIT or Asetek.


400W heat dissipation!


----------



## splinterize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metric*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1327816/various-zalman-reserator-3-water-cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source 1, Source 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enermax's kits are not made by CoolIT or Asetek.


This looks like they just took a CPU block and used the intel stock cooler as a rad.


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *splinterize*
> 
> This looks like they just took a CPU block and used the intel stock cooler as a rad.


Except the fins look twice as thick.


----------



## splinterize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> Except the fins look twice as thick.


I'll keep my silver arrow


----------



## Elohim

Noctua presented completed their new Fan line today with the A14 FLX, A14 ULN and A15 PWM.

*A15:*


http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=54&lng=en

Specs:


Size 140x150x25 mm
Connector 4-pin PWM
Bearing SSO2
Speed 1200 RPM
Airflow 115,5 m³/h
Noise 19,2 dB(A)
Pressure 1,51 mm H2O
The A15 has the TY-140 type frame with 120mm mounting holes.

The A14 has the same specs, but it comes with a standard 140mm frame, and are non-PWM (3-Pin):

*A14:*



http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=52&lng=en
http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=53&lng=en


----------



## ZeVo

I know what I'm getting...


----------



## Speshy

Still sticking with colours that don't go with anything except false limbs...


----------



## Elohim

The nice thing about the A15 is the fact that you can spin it down to 300rpm via PWM.


----------



## cloppy007

But they have the same or similar airflow than the P14... What's the point?


----------



## Elohim

Well going by the official specs it's an improved overall product.

-slightly less noise
-slightly more airfflow
-more static pressure
-new bearing (see F12, the biggest improvement imo)
-different frame options with Anti-Vibration Pads
-PWM Version

seems to be reason enough for me, if the infos are true, that is.


----------



## Badness

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/spire-gpu-cooler,15000.html


----------



## doyll

When are they going to quit just making them bigger and start designing something that keeps the hot exhaust air away from the cool intake instead of blowing hot air everywhere so it heats up the intake air.


----------



## Elohim

It's not even that big or good though. Or new for that matter


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When are they going to quit just making them bigger and start designing something that keeps the hot exhaust air away from the cool intake instead of blowing hot air everywhere so it heats up the intake air.


I still want to know when.









Reference design is better but still very limited exhaust area. I know cases aren't designed for easy GPU cooling even if GPU coolers were better. But side vents/fans, bottom vents/fans, wide cases have lots of extra back space for rear venting now. CPU's have decent case venting design and coolers to match. With the heat modern GPU's make we need similar designing/cooling.


----------



## Elohim

Never.









It's just too small of a market to develop something that specific. And we are already over the peak in VGA power consumption anyway.
That being said, the reference cooler works fine, if you dont care about noise.
If you do care about noise, then different solutions will give you more quietness, from Asus DC cards to aftermarket coolers from Prolimatech or Deep Cool.

Personally i use the Alpenföhn Peter and i'm happy with it, sure the Case temps will be a few degrees higher, so i have to compromise a bit, but not too much that it'd bother me.
Furthermore you can run a 2600k @4,5GHz and a GTX680 very ery quietly with the right cooling components, so that's more thasn most people need.

And there is also the watercooling option. (The Arctic Hybrid might be something you would like







)


----------



## doyll

indeed. There are some very good aftermarket coolers. And some with a little thought could have air channeled to and heat away very nicely with a couple of empty PCI slots below them.

WATER!
Be careful.. Very careful. You could end up on the unsavory person water watch list for even thinking such things.

AIR! iT'S THE ONLY WAY TO GO!


----------



## Badness

http://www.fanlesstech.com/2013/01/megahalems-red-and-blue-coming.html

http://www.overclockers.com/ces-2013-zalman-fanless-cpu-cooler-ci-water-cooler-capture-innovation-awards/


http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/01/15/thermalright_axp100_cpu_air_cooler_review/1 NEW REVIEWS http://www.eteknix.com/reviews/cooling/silverstone-nt06-pro-low-profile-cpu-cooler-review/3/

I know the Zalman stuff is old news, just different pics.


----------



## Badness

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/silentmaxx-pc-cooler-silent-heatsink,16407.html


----------



## Elohim

Akasa comes up with their version of a dual tower heatsink, the *Venom Medusa*, including 8x 6mm Heatpipes, one 145mm and one 120mm fan:
http://www.akasa.com.tw/update.php?tpl=product/cpu.product.tpl&no=181&type=CPU%20coolers&type_sub=Retail%20cooler&model=AK-CC4010HP01#


Looks beefy, the fans are not bad, this could be promising, if it's a bit cheaper than the ususal suspects.


----------



## edsai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> Akasa comes up with their version of a dual tower heatsink, the *Venom Medusa*, including 8x 6mm Heatpipes, one 145mm and one 120mm fan:
> http://www.akasa.com.tw/update.php?tpl=product/cpu.product.tpl&no=181&type=CPU%20coolers&type_sub=Retail%20cooler&model=AK-CC4010HP01#
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks beefy, the fans are not bad, this could be promising, if it's a bit cheaper than the ususal suspects.


The 120 mm stock fan seems to be the Viper 120mm PWM AK-FN059 the same that comes with the Venom and the Venom Voodoo.

http://www.akasa.com.tw/update.php?tpl=product/product.detail.tpl&no=181&type=Fans&type_sub=Ultra%20Quiet%20Fan&model=AK-FN059

The 140 mm stock fan seems to be the Viper R 140mm PWM AK-FN073.

http://www.akasa.com.tw/update.php?tpl=product/product.detail.tpl&no=181&type=Fans&type_sub=PWM Control&model=AK-FN073

I'm the Viper 120 PWM AK-FN059 and the Viper 140 AK-FN063 owner.

http://www.akasa.com.tw/update.php?tpl=product/product.detail.tpl&no=181&type=Fans&type_sub=PWM Control&model=AK-FN063

In my opinion the Viper 120 is a nice fan.
The Viper 140 has good air flow but is rather loud, it isn't quiet like the Viper 120.

I can't tell about the Viper R 140.
His specifications is close to the Viper 140.


----------



## Elohim

*The Scythe Ashura*:





http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/gehaeuse-und-kuehlung/2013/test-scythe-ashura-cpu-kuehler/

This seems to be pretty damn good. It's pretty much Scythe's anwer to the True Spirit 140 by Thermalright:
A Slim Tower with 6x 6mm Heatpipes. Assymmetrical design for full ram comatibility and a 140mm Scythe Hayabusa fan.
The performance is as expected, 2-3 Degrees behind the Dual Tower coolers like the Silver Arrow or Dark Rock Pro 2, etc... for ~40€ that's a nice result.
Another good news is that SCythe has finally changed their Mounting Kit to a more common design similar to the Noctua, Thermalright and Prolimatech ones:


----------



## Badness

http://www.vortez.net/news_story/overclockers_uk_alpenfoehn_brocken_2_wingboost_2.html


----------



## Elohim

Talking about Alpenföhn, here is their new High End SLim Tower Cooler called Himalaya 2:


(Himalalya 1 on the left, Himalaya 2 on the right)
It's pretty much a copy of the Archon SBE

They also showed a revamped version of their VGA Cooler called Peter.


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> http://www.vortez.net/news_story/overclockers_uk_alpenfoehn_brocken_2_wingboost_2.html


And this looks like a carbon copy of Megahalems lol.


----------



## Elohim

True, the shape of the fins plus the two tower design is very similar. Other than that they are very different though.


----------



## doyll

Indeed it does look like a Archon SB-E. Will be interesting to see performance comparison.


----------



## doyll

Indeed it does look like a Archon SB-E. Will be interesting to see performance comparison.


----------



## Badness

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/Be-Quiet-ShadowRock-Cooler-Release-Date-Price,21422.html
You guys should rep my posts so that way I can sell my heatsinks on here


----------



## ohhgourami

This is probably stupidest new cooler: http://www.tomshardware.com/news/Non-Interference-Cooler-Tower-NiC-Series-Heatpipes,21436.html

Coolers wouldn't get in the way of ram if ram didn't have needless heatsinks. SIMPLE AS THAT!


----------



## Badness

http://www.xigmatek.com/product.php?productid=177#.UTxBAVdI6mw


----------



## Badness

http://www.techpowerup.com/181143/Cooler-Master-TPC-612-and-V8-GTS-CPU-Coolers-and-JetFlo-120-Fans-Pictured.html


----------



## mikupoiss

Wow... V8 GTS looks like some kind of space cruiser/destroyer


----------



## doyll

Computers belong in space cruisers / destroyers but not the other way around.... Car engines don't belong in computers either.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Computers belong in space cruisers / destroyers but not the other way around.... Car engines don't belong in computers either.


Typical CM for making such designs. Reminds of me this:


Obviously compensating for something.


----------



## Badness

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/Prolimatech-MK-26-Graphics-Cooler,21315.html


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/Prolimatech-MK-26-Graphics-Cooler,21315.html


Damn that looks badass.


----------



## Badness

http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=news_list&news_id=85


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=news_list&news_id=85


Noctua NH-U12S review

http://www.xtremehardware.com/cooling/air/noctua-nh-u12s-piccolo-e-deciso-201304178538/


----------



## fishhawk

That vid card cooler is crazy-WOW. would any of you though, realy think of buying that monster, not me-lol.

And I see Noctua, is still keeping there rein on ugliest color skeem Great coolers though.


----------



## fishhawk

That vid card cooler is crazy-WOW. would any of you though, realy think of buying that monster, not me-lol.

And I see Noctua, is still keeping there rein on ugliest color skeem Great coolers though.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishhawk*
> 
> That vid card cooler is crazy-WOW. would any of you though, realy think of buying that monster, not me-lol.
> .


I own the original chrome version and it is amazing. Very efficient so you can use very quiet fans. Single card users should get one!


----------



## fishhawk

Thanx for your input,maybe I will try one and see how it works.


----------



## PontiacGTX

This is probably a NH D15 prototype



http://www.vortez.net/news_story/noctua_prototypes_seen_at_computex.html

maybe final version will have more heatpipes/other organization with heatpipes/bigger tower/other types of fans

but they says this is NH D15 prototype


----------



## Elohim

These are from 2011, they showed already two new prototypes at computex last year.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> These are from 2011, they showed already two new prototypes at computex last year.


these??





1st seems like a copy from Thermalright SilverArrow SB-E


----------



## Elohim

Yes, these are from 2012,


----------



## ehume

If they keep to their naming convention, an NH-D15 will look similar to a D14, but use a 15cm fan. This --



-- will be an NH-[some letter]12


----------



## Badness

http://www.eng.nus.edu.sg/ero/news/index.php?id=768


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> If they keep to their naming convention, an NH-D15 will look similar to a D14, but use a 15cm fan. This --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- will be an NH-[some letter]12


Noctua: Phanteks beat us? Let's add another fin stack!









Probably NH-*T*12?

U= U type
C= C type
L= Low profile
D= Dual
T= Triple?


Spoiler: Top-of-the-Range Triple Stack Cooler (Prototype):



• 8 heatpipes and 20% more surface area than NH-D14
• 3 individual fin-stacks for better heat distribution and airflow efficiency
• Designed for two 120mm or 140mm fans
• Full RAM compatibility with modules of up to 70mm height

http://vr-zone.com/articles/noctua-shows-off-high-end-cooling-prototypes--computex-taipei-2011-nangang-exhibition-hall/12474-4.html





Spoiler: New 140mm D-Type Cooler (Prototype)



• Based on the award-winning NH-D14
• 50 fins for more effective heat dissipation
• New alternating fin design for lower air-resistance
• Recessed lower fins give 60mm clearance for RAM modules

http://vr-zone.com/articles/noctua-shows-off-high-end-cooling-prototypes--computex-taipei-2011-nangang-exhibition-hall/12474-6.html


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishhawk*
> 
> Thanx for your input,maybe I will try one and see how it works.


~60C and 18dB max load on my GTX 670 should be pretty convincing. The Windforce cooler only did 85C and high 30's dB. That is a significant drop.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishhawk*
> 
> That vid card cooler is crazy-WOW. would any of you though, realy think of buying that monster, not me-lol.
> 
> And I see Noctua, is still keeping there rein on ugliest color skeem Great coolers though.


Before I finally used watercooling I used to love those video card hestsinks.


----------



## Badness

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/Deepcool-CPU-Cooler-GAMMAXX-S40-Fan-Heatsink,20714.html


----------



## Badness

http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.fcenter.ru%2Fonline.shtml%3Farticles%2Fhardware%2Fcooling%2F35434&act=url

http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.fcenter.ru%2Fonline.shtml%3Farticles%2Fhardware%2Fcooling%2F35402


----------



## Badness

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/Non-Interference-Cooler-Tower-NiC-Series-Heatpipes,21436.html


----------



## Badness

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/Xigmatek-Boreas-Orthrus-Cooling,22988.html


----------



## hakz

that thing reminds me of the v10


----------



## kpo6969

http://www.techpowerup.com/185376/thermalright-hr-22-makes-public-appearance.html


----------



## Badness

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/Xigmatek-Orthrus-SD1467,23178.html


----------



## cloppy007

Looks good although that mesh will increase noise


----------



## doyll

The plastic bit looks like a cheap car speaker housing.


----------



## Vonnis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> Looks good although that mesh will increase noise


Not to mention decrease airflow. The mesh is only detrimental, brilliant example of a company choosing form over function.


----------



## Elohim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vonnis*
> 
> brilliant example of a company choosing form over function.


wich i could tolerate if it actually looked attractive.


----------



## Badness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> wich i could tolerate if it actually looked attractive.


I think it looks decent. It'd probably look really cool in an NZXT Vulcan.

This is old, but I forgot to post it:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=E7Y9dV0XX6s#t=211s


----------



## Badness

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/Be-Quiet-shadow-rock-2,23406.html


----------



## Elohim

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=3Ayf8lLJmtU

http://idcooling.eu/?page_id=2


----------



## doyll

Thanks Elohim!








I've wondered about this concept of vapor chamber on CPU with pipes to carry away vapor/heat. Will be very interesting to see how well it works.


----------



## Badness

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/DeepCool-Lucifer-GamerStorm-CPU-Cooling,23429.html


----------



## Elohim

@doyll

yeah this should be a very efficient concept, but i guess the efficiency depends on how good it's implemented. I'm in contact with their EU rep and i will get some of the early samples and i hope i find the time to post a review on here too.

@Badness

Another HR-02 clone. Let's see how it compares to the original and the Silverstone HE02.


----------



## doyll

@ Elohim
Would love to test one myself.
Please let me know how it goes.


----------



## Badness

http://www.vortez.net/news_story/be_quiet_aim_for_low_noisehigh_performance_with_shadow_rock_2.html
more on the new be quiet! unit.


----------



## Moparman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/DeepCool-Lucifer-GamerStorm-CPU-Cooling,23429.html


Really Liking the Logisys cooler. Might have to get one to test out.


----------



## Elohim

Logisys jsut rebrands all the Deep Cool coolers...


----------



## doyll

DeepCool.. or Alpenfohn here in Europe.. are respected coolers. Know people very happy with their K2 (Assassin) and Matterhorn (Gamer Storm) coolers.


----------



## Elohim

I have to mention it again, since it argaubly has to be the craziest heatpipe/Vapor Chamber arrangements i know of with 8x 8mm HEatpipes, where 6 are incorporated into the Vapor Chamber and another two are running above it in a traditional way.


----------



## PontiacGTX

V8 gts is disapointing


----------



## doyll

Indeed Elohim.








Really looking forward to the ID-Cooling lineup.. expecially
I all rady Finland FI-REEX Deluxe. Think that's it's full name.
http://detail.zol.com.cn/cooling_product/index355608.shtml


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> V8 gts is disapointing


Nope.


----------



## Elohim

I dont know, The thing is pretty expensive and uses (8 Pipes/Vapor Chamber/plastic shroud etc) to be almost as good as the 5 year old prolimatech Megahalems/Super Mega using the same fans..

it's not a bad cooler, ut nothing i'd recommend, unless someone really digs the aesthetics...


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> I dont know, The thing is pretty expensive and uses (8 Pipes/Vapor Chamber/plastic shroud etc) to be almost as good as the 5 year old prolimatech Megahalems/Super Mega using the same fans..
> 
> it's not a bad cooler, ut nothing i'd recommend, unless someone really digs the aesthetics...


Same as v8 gt


----------



## PontiacGTX

We have thermalright macho killer


----------



## doyll

I don't think so. It's only a wanna-bee Macho.. Only has a 15mm thick fan. s

Is an interesting new company and will be interesting to see how they do.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> I don't think so. It's only a wanna-bee Macho.. Only has a 15mm thick fan. s
> 
> Is an interesting new company and will be interesting to see how they do.


There are 2 reviews .one in cocowland and another at xtremesystems (both listed at techpowerup)


----------



## PontiacGTX

It has 2 review one at cowcotland and xtremesystems


----------



## doyll

Running the fans at 50% is.. well..









Other reviews:
http://www.kitguru.net/tag/raijintek-ereboss-review/
http://www.play3r.net/reviews/raijintek-ereboss-cpu-cooler-review/

But do keep in mind these are pre-release reviews.


----------



## Badness

http://www.zalman.co.kr/global/product/Product_Read.php?Idx=782

I hadn't seen the heatpipe lay out before, hope there is some new info here and not a repost.


----------



## KipH

There is a bit of information on the heat chamber pipe in my Computex 2013 coverage. But you have to look for it.
I am wondering if they did these too:
I want this one








Galaxy OMG edition


----------



## Liranan

So far none of these coolers have been able to compete with the PHANTEKS PH-TC14PE and I don't see them coming close. Maybe the Zalman but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> So far none of these coolers have been able to compete with the PHANTEKS PH-TC14PE and I don't see them coming close. Maybe the Zalman but I'm not holding my breath.


Thermalright silver arrow sb-e extreme beats it


----------



## doyll

I find Phanteks TC14PE, Silver Arrow SB-E (Extreme too), original Silver Arrow, NH-D14 and several other top coolers all have almost equal cooling ability.. so little difference that case cooling plays a much bigger role in cooler than cooler does.


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> Thermalright silver arrow sb-e extreme beats it


From the reviews I've seen they are almost identical, with the Phanteks usually slightly ahead but not by much.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> I find Phanteks TC14PE, Silver Arrow SB-E (Extreme too), original Silver Arrow, NH-D14 and several other top coolers all have almost equal cooling ability.. so little difference that case cooling plays a much bigger role in cooler than cooler does.


The NH-D14 has definitely been bested by the Phanteks and the SB-E.


----------



## Elohim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> The NH-D14 has definitely been bested by the Phanteks and the SB-E.


Sure, but they are still fairly close, and the D14 was already "bested" by the original Silver Arrow. Heck even the 6 yo IFX-14 is fairly close to the newer coolers when equipped with proper fans.

Let's see what Noctua brings to the table with their new D14 II


----------



## Liranan

I had an IFX-14 before I bought this H70 and I regret wasting money on this cooler, the IFX-14 was damned good.


----------



## doyll

Bested yes but not by much.. even at 345w ( well above normal voltage) there is 3.7c difference and at 117w (normal voltage) the difference is only 2.3c. In many cases good airflow management will net 2-5c improvement in cooling.

Cooler . . 345w . 117w
NH-D14 . 30.6c 11.8c
TC14PE . 27.4c . 9.9c
NH-U14S 27.0c . 10.6c
SA SB-E. 26.9c . 9.5c
http://www.thelab.gr/heatsinks-coolers-watercooling-reviews/cpu-cooler-review-database-89014.html


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Bested yes but not by much.. even at 345w ( well above normal voltage) there is 3.7c difference and at 117w (normal voltage) the difference is only 2.3c. In many cases good airflow management will net 2-5c improvement in cooling.
> 
> Cooler . . 345w . 117w
> NH-D14 . 30.6c 11.8c
> TC14PE . 27.4c . 9.9c
> NH-U14S 27.0c . 10.6c
> SA SB-E. 26.9c . 9.5c
> http://www.thelab.gr/heatsinks-coolers-watercooling-reviews/cpu-cooler-review-database-89014.html


This means that either we've reached the end of the cooling capacity of air coolers or some new technology or improvement is being held back for release at a later time.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> This means that either we've reached the end of the cooling capacity of air coolers or some new technology or improvement is being held back for release at a later time.


I'm really interested in the new ID-Cooling vapor chamber with heat pipes connected into it. Elohim has has commented on it a couple of times here.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1096408/new-high-end-cpu-vga-coolers/800_20#post_20410251

Here's a little more info about the ID-Cooling FI-REEX deluxe cooler.
http://idcooling.eu/Productshow.asp?ID=40


----------



## Liranan

Saw that but no idea how it will work out. It would be really exciting if out outclassed the other coolers but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> http://www.zalman.co.kr/global/product/Product_Read.php?Idx=782
> 
> I hadn't seen the heatpipe lay out before, hope there is some new info here and not a repost.


seems like a zalman from 2012


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> http://www.zalman.co.kr/global/product/Product_Read.php?Idx=782
> 
> I hadn't seen the heatpipe lay out before, hope there is some new info here and not a repost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seems like a zalman from 2012
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Looks like same cooler.


----------



## hakz

agreed. probably the same.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> seems like a zalman from 2012


it's a gimmick.

in reality you only have 4 heatpipes working for you since only 4 heatpipes are connected to the base plate that is in contact with the CPU. other heatpipes simply spread heat around and considering the contact surface is just a small welding point it's not going to be very effective in transferring much if any heat


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> it's a gimmick.
> 
> in reality you only have 4 heatpipes working for you since only 4 heatpipes are connected to the base plate that is in contact with the CPU. other heatpipes simply spread heat around and considering the contact surface is just a small welding point it's not going to be very effective in transferring much if any heat


CM V8 GTS could be the most effective heatsink since it has 8x heatpipes and a HVC if it werent by its poor fans could be the best HSF


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> I'm really interested in the new ID-Cooling vapor chamber with heat pipes connected into it. Elohim has has commented on it a couple of times here.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1096408/new-high-end-cpu-vga-coolers/800_20#post_20410251
> 
> Here's a little more info about the ID-Cooling FI-REEX deluxe cooler.
> http://idcooling.eu/Productshow.asp?ID=40


in "theory" is a better design then your standard heatpipe configuration since the vapor chamber can hold more liquid then heatpipes. HOWEVER, if you take into consideration that most CPU's are mounted vertically in a tower case, (which makes the cpu cooler horizontal since it's perpendicular to the CPU) that advantage quickly diminishes. the capillary force that drives the liquid back to heat source is no different whether you have a pipe or a chamber. the difference in the 2 configuration is very small. I doubt it will perform any better then the top coolers of today.


----------



## Elohim

The interesting part is that you can use more heatpipes slightly more effectively than you could with a copper plate, (in theory that is







)

Also the type of heatpipe/Vapor chamber combo, where they integrated a few pipes into the VC via soldering is a novum.

I believe ID C built the NZXT Havik 140. The Reex is a slightly bigger and wider version with (quasi) 5x8mm heatpipes and a VC to distribute heat. So it has to be pretty damn good...


----------



## doyll

Well I hope whoever manages to get there hand on one will test it against known coolers like NH-D14, Silver Arrow SB-E and PH-TC14PE, etc. so we know what the differences are.


----------



## psyclum

in all honesty, these discussion is moot since the issue with ivy/haswell/future chip is in the thermal density. meaning the actual TDP will DECREASE while the chip will get hotter due to the density of that heat being generated. a hyper212 WILL out perform a phantek or a SA-SBE or even a full custom liquid rig IF the chip used with the hyper212 was delidded and have a nice top performance TIM applied instead of the goop intel used. remember, IVY is only 77w chip. haswell is a 84w chip. sandy was a 95w chip and the 212 had no problems cooling it down...

the future in HSF development is NOT the HSF itself, but some kind of solvent that makes delidding easier/safer







it's all about the goop you use from ivybridge forward. ivy/haswell is sitting on 22nm. boradwell will be 14nm. hopefully that's when you'll start seeing some industrial diamond HSF base (or at least some kind of diamond infused copper base) and some new exotic TIM hit the market.


----------



## Elohim

There wouldnt be a need for a better TIM if Intel would just keep soldering the CPU to the IHS...

And there are possibilites like eg Graphen or NaK alloy to spread the heat better on a micro level that actually get experimented with, but dont expect these things on a mainstream CPU, since Intel aparently has no interest as long as the CPU runs in spec...
And personally i'd rather buy a 3820 or 3930K than delidding my CPU .

Anyway, this is about High End Air Coolers...


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> There wouldnt be a need for a better TIM if Intel would just keep soldering the CPU to the IHS...
> 
> And there are possibilites like eg Graphen or NaK alloy to spread the heat better on a micro level that actually get experimented with, but dont expect these things on a mainstream CPU, since Intel aparently has no interest as long as the CPU runs in spec...
> And personally i'd rather buy a 3820 or 3930K than delidding my CPU .
> 
> Anyway, this is about High End Air Coolers...


I'm with you. +rep


----------



## Badness

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/ichill-herculez-x3-cooler-kit,24165.html


----------



## mikupoiss

New CPU coolers come on sale and out of development but none of them have yet looked as sexy as NH-D14 or the original Silver Arrow








Guess I can keep my SA cool


----------



## Badness

The true successor to the NH-D14 was announced and shown by Noctua already.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=E7Y9dV0XX6s#t=211s
[/quote]


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> They will have the *normal* Noctua colours


Hahhahahahahahahahhahahaha

The fan on the radiator looks good. ETA for these things?


----------



## KipH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> The true successor to the NH-D14 was announced and shown by Noctua already.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is a darn nice cooler. I hapen to have one in this rig now, of the 140 veriety.

If you are going to share Computex video, please feel free to use the ones OCN and I spent so much time to make














PS. That is NOT the successor. The true scion is still being (Oops. I can't say anything. Feel free to make up some wild rumors here) and you will be happy.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> PS. That is NOT the successor. The true scion is still being (Oops. I can't say anything. Feel free to make up some wild rumors here) and you will be happy.


The true scion is still being filled with chocolate and LSD and you will be happy???


----------



## KipH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> The true scion is still being filled with chocolate and coffee and you will be happy???


Fixed it for you. Anyone who knows Noctua knows they run mostly on coffee. I would not be surprised to see the secret liquid inside the vapor tubes is actually coffee. Although, the new fans do look like dark chocolate. I need some now!


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> Fixed it for you. Anyone who knows Noctua knows they run mostly on coffee. I would not be surprised to see the secret liquid inside the vapor tubes is actually coffee. Although, the new fans do look like dark chocolate. I need some now!


Thanks!

To be honest, I had never associated their brown scheme with chocolate but with dog s***. Let's see how this new wave perform...


----------



## Badness

http://www.techpowerup.com/191174/spire-announces-the-x2-eclipse-iv-cpu-cooler.html


----------



## Elohim

http://www.fanlesstech.com/2013/09/exclusive-thermalright-hr-22-hands-on.html


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> http://www.fanlesstech.com/2013/09/exclusive-thermalright-hr-22-hands-on.html


Seriously?


----------



## Elohim

I like it


----------



## cloppy007

Looks like you can add 4 TY-147 fans to each side


----------



## doyll

I like it too!









HR-22 . = . 120x150x159.15mm & 1160g
TC14PE = 134 x 140 x 160mm & 970g

The 150mm width might be an issue on some motherboards.

Are top 2, possibly 3 fins are bent down?.

Lots of little things:
* Tabs between fins are angled
* Heatpipes bent for better motherboard clearance
* 3 bottom fins only on 1st, 3rd, 5th & 7th heatpipes from base (first 4 on top, but continue almost to back of cooler notched around 3 pipes.







Don't see how that helps cooling.


----------



## PontiacGTX

this HR 22 with 4 fans will break a motherboard for sure


----------



## Badness

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/scythe-kotetsu-cpu-cooler-cooling,24270.html


----------



## Elohim

Alpenföhn Himalaya II




Pretty much a U14S clone, hopefully it can outperform its predecessor. It's no longer soldered though. With a MSRP of only 49€ it could be an interesting choice...


----------



## doyll

Hope it performs as good as it looks!

Just looked at installation guide and AMD mount works both ways.


----------



## Badness

I guess Tr are not going to release the 8mm heatpipe Archon that tomshardware reviewed.

Must not have made enough of a performance difference. We just got a dual fan version instead.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> I guess Tr are not going to release the 8mm heatpipe Archon that tomshardware reviewed.
> 
> Must not have made enough of a performance difference. We just got a dual fan version instead.


That looks like the Archon SB-E reviewed here. Where's that 8mm version reviewed?


----------



## Elohim

No that was just a prototype, they went with 8x 6mm Heatpipes version isntead ...

anything above 6x6mm heatpipes seems to be more cosmetic anyways


----------



## cloppy007

Is there any comparison against the last Archon versus the D14 and the Noctua NH-U14S? I've found this review, looks great.


----------



## Badness

http://www.cowcotland.com/news/38151/gc-2013-raijintek-nemesis-dual-tower-compet-50.html


----------



## cloppy007

In the link the fans look like 15mm thick 140mm fans, right?


----------



## arrow0309

Cooler Master Glacer 240L (Swiftech H220 rebranded) Review by Hitechlegion

http://www.hitechlegion.com/reviews/cooling/liquid/37574-cm-glacer240l



The best 240mm all in one cooler so far


----------



## Badness

This Kraken X40 makes me miss my old Silver Arrow. But the Swiftech units are actually very good. I might get a Glacer 240L... It took the CLC a long time to be worth the money. The H220 and that CM unit are the first to beat big air with the same fans.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> This Kraken X40 makes me miss my old Silver Arrow. But the Swiftech units are actually very good. I might get a Glacer 240L... It took the CLC a long time to be worth the money. The H220 and that CM unit are the first to beat big air with the same fans.


Yep, and consider the new CM pump is even faster than the original H220's (3500 vs 3000)
Those blades are to be downvolted a bit, at full 2400 rpm are bloody loud


----------



## Badness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Yep, and consider the new CM pump is even faster than the original H220's (3500 vs 3000)
> Those blades are to be downvolted a bit, at full 2400 rpm are bloody loud


I have a lot of nice fans already. I wouldn't use CM's.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> I have a lot of nice fans already. I wouldn't use CM's.


only cm fans that are good are the Blademaster 120


----------



## arrow0309

They have nice static pressure and they're maybe as loud as any other 2400 rpm fan
I'd probably leave them on the top position in a P/P setup but I'll definitely choose for other two blue led Jetflos as pull fans, inside the case
Gonna get a new case first, for sure








And the new Cosmos SE wouldn't be a bad choice for that


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Thank y'all so much for keeping this thread going while I've been away. Keep up the good work.


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*
> 
> Thank y'all so much for keeping this thread going while I've been away. Keep up the good work.


Where have you been?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*
> 
> Thank y'all so much for keeping this thread going while I've been away. Keep up the good work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where have you been?
Click to expand...

She clearly has been in her cave down under, only now emerging from hibernation. I know she's down under because our bats in the north America are going in to hibernate for the winter.


----------



## cloppy007

I haven't see you too lately, ehume (perhaps it's because I havne't been around the air cooling forum lately)


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

I've been deeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad.









For a while, I needed to pay someone on here. My bank decided that obviously I didn't have enough money (they were wrong). It took me forever to pay them and in that time I was far too embarrassed to get on OCN...









Also, Dota 2.


----------



## link1393

Hey everyone, sorry to interupt your cooloer conversation







, but I have a question for you.

In this cooler which can enter in the Zalman Z11 (yes I know, it's not a good case for the room)

Cooler :
- Thermalright SilverArrow SB-E = ???
- Noctua NH-D14 = 90$ at ncix.ca
- Phanteks PH-TC14PE = 110$ at ncix.ca
- Alpenföhn K2 = ???
- Deepcool Gamerstorm Assassin = ???

And where can I buy it ?

- Thanks


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *link1393*
> 
> Hey everyone, sorry to interupt your cooloer conversation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but I have a question for you.
> 
> In this cooler which can enter in the Zalman Z11 (yes I know, it's not a good case for the room)
> 
> Cooler :
> - Thermalright SilverArrow SB-E = ???
> - Noctua NH-D14 = 90$ at ncix.ca
> - Phanteks PH-TC14PE = 110$ at ncix.ca
> - Alpenföhn K2 = ???
> - Deepcool Gamerstorm Assassin = ???
> 
> And where can I buy it ?
> 
> - Thanks


http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=47090&vpn=NH%2DD14&manufacture=Noctua

it fits for sure


----------



## link1393

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *link1393*
> 
> Hey everyone, sorry to interupt your cooloer conversation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but I have a question for you.
> 
> In this cooler which can enter in the Zalman Z11 (yes I know, it's not a good case for the room)
> 
> Cooler :
> - Thermalright SilverArrow SB-E = ???
> - Noctua NH-D14 = 90$ at ncix.ca
> - Phanteks PH-TC14PE = 110$ at ncix.ca
> - Alpenföhn K2 = ???
> - Deepcool Gamerstorm Assassin = ???
> 
> And where can I buy it ?
> 
> - Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=47090&vpn=NH%2DD14&manufacture=Noctua
> 
> it fits for sure
Click to expand...

and for the thermalright ?


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *link1393*
> 
> and for the thermalright ?


it seems that NH D14 as enough space for fitting
http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/28792-zalman-z11-first-build/#entry365987

but see this



you can check more measurements of the most commercial coolers in my guide
http://www.overclock.net/t/1386288/guide-budget-mid-range-and-high-end-heatsink-choice-price-performance


----------



## link1393

ok, I will take the thermalright, I have enough room to fit im in my case.

Do you have an idea where I can buy it in Canada ?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *link1393*
> 
> Hey everyone, sorry to interupt your cooloer conversation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but I have a question for you.
> 
> In this cooler which can enter in the Zalman Z11 (yes I know, it's not a good case for the room)
> 
> Cooler :
> - Thermalright SilverArrow SB-E = ???
> - Noctua NH-D14 = 90$ at ncix.ca
> - Phanteks PH-TC14PE = 110$ at ncix.ca
> - Alpenföhn K2 = ???
> - Deepcool Gamerstorm Assassin = ???
> 
> And where can I buy it ?
> 
> - Thanks


Akasa Medusa .= . 8x 6mm pipes 144x129.5x163mm w/ 140mm & 120mm PWM fans 49.6mm*
K2 / Assassin . = . 8x 6mm pipes 140x128x158mm 146x154x160mm w/ 120mm & 140mm PWM fans43.2mm*
Dark Rock Pro 2 =. 7x 6mm pipes 133x124x166mm 133x149x166mm w/ 120mm & 135mm PWM fans
NH-D14 . . . . = . . 6x 6mm pipes 140x130x160mm 140x158x160mm w/ 120mm & 140mm fans44mm*
NH-U14S . . . = . . 6x 6mm pipes 150x52x165mm plus fans base offset 2mm 41mm*
PH-TC14PE. . = . . 5x 8mm pipes 140x159x171mm w/ 2x 140mm fans, PWM adaptor40-45mm*
Megahalem. . = . . 6x 6mm pipes 130x74x158.7mm plus fans 40mm*
HE01 . . . . .= . . . 6x 6mm pipes 140x119x160mm w/ 140x38mm PWM fan 42mm*
Archon SB-E. . = . 8x 6mm pipes 155x53.6x170.2mm plus fans 34.45mm*
Silver Arrow . = . . 4x 8mm pipes 147x123x163mm 151x149x168mm w/ 2x 140mm Fans 40.87mm*
SA SB-E . . . .= . . 8x 6mm pipes 155x105x164mm 170x130x170mm w/ 140mm & 150mm PWM fans 31.9/39/46mm**
SA SB-E Extreme . 8x 6mm pipes 155x105x164mm 155x130x165mm w/fans Smaller because of 140mm fan vs 150mm fan.

*cooler base to bottom fin. (add 8mm for motherboard to bottom fin.)
**fins are at 3 different levels

K2, D14 & HE01 are about same size cooler.
140mm fans can be problematic with ram clearance.
All can interfere with PCI-e slots 1 & 2
SA SB-E is widest by 15mm. 170mm with TY-150 fan in middle. TY-150 is 169x151mm
SA SB-E Extreme is 155mm wide with TY-143 fan in middle. TY-14x fans are 151x140mm.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Akasa Medusa .= . 8x 6mm pipes 144x129.5x163mm w/ 140mm & 120mm PWM fans 49.6mm*
> K2 / Assassin . = . 8x 6mm pipes 140x128x158mm 146x154x160mm w/ 120mm & 140mm PWM fans43.2mm*
> Dark Rock Pro 2 =. 7x 6mm pipes 133x124x166mm 133x149x166mm w/ 120mm & 135mm PWM fans
> NH-D14 . . . . = . . 6x 6mm pipes 140x130x160mm 140x158x160mm w/ 120mm & 140mm fans44mm*
> NH-U14S . . . = . . 6x 6mm pipes 150x52x165mm plus fans base offset 2mm 41mm*
> PH-TC14PE. . = . . 5x 8mm pipes 140x159x171mm w/ 2x 140mm fans, PWM adaptor40-45mm*
> Megahalem. . = . . 6x 6mm pipes 130x74x158.7mm plus fans 40mm*
> HE01 . . . . .= . . . 6x 6mm pipes 140x119x160mm w/ 140x38mm PWM fan 42mm*
> Archon SB-E. . = . 8x 6mm pipes 155x53.6x170.2mm plus fans 34.45mm*
> Silver Arrow . = . . 4x 8mm pipes 147x123x163mm 151x149x168mm w/ 2x 140mm Fans 40.87mm*
> SA SB-E . . . .= . . 8x 6mm pipes 155x105x164mm 170x130x170mm w/ 140mm & 150mm PWM fans 31.9/39/46mm**
> SA SB-E Extreme . 8x 6mm pipes 155x105x164mm 155x130x165mm w/fans Smaller because of 140mm fan vs 150mm fan.
> 
> *cooler base to bottom fin. (add 8mm for motherboard to bottom fin.)
> **fins are at 3 different levels
> 
> K2, D14 & HE01 are about same size cooler.
> 140mm fans can be problematic with ram clearance.
> All can interfere with PCI-e slots 1 & 2
> SA SB-E is widest by 15mm. 170mm with TY-150 fan in middle. TY-150 is 169x151mm
> SA SB-E Extreme is 155mm wide with TY-143 fan in middle. TY-14x fans are 151x140mm.


This guy has his crap together.









Gotta ask, which of these should I add or take away in the top few high-end coolers in the original post? Thanks!


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *link1393*
> 
> ok, I will take the thermalright, I have enough room to fit im in my case.
> 
> Do you have an idea where I can buy it in Canada ?


Thermalright is hard to find in Canada. I would look at Phanteks PH-TC14PE. Cools just as well and Newegg.ca carry them.
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835709004


----------



## link1393

thank you to all your answer !


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*
> 
> This guy has his crap together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta ask, which of these should I add or take away in the top few high-end coolers in the original post? Thanks!


It's time to mention the Silverstone HE01. It is the best match for a mid size case as it is not too tall, not too wide, and has no ram clearance problems. Oh, and it cools pretty well too. I am currently running 4-120mm intake and no case exhaust fans. But it is not silent under load when those 171cfm fans spool up.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> It's time to mention the Silverstone HE01. It is the best match for a mid size case as it is not too tall, not too wide, and has no ram clearance problems. Oh, and it cools pretty well too. I am currently running 4-120mm intake and no case exhaust fans. But it is not silent under load when those 171cfm fans spool up.


great cooler for the price


----------



## link1393

Ok, I do some research and my case I have 200mm of clearance for the CPU cooler.

and this is a good price for the Thermalright SB-E Etreme : http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Thermalright-SILVER-ARROW-SB-E-EXTREME-CPU-Cooler-for-Intel-LGA-2011-1155-1156-1-/281200118871?pt=US_CPU_Fans_Heatsinks&hash=item4178d54c57

EDIT : http://www.hookbag.ca/product/H3C0CORG9/silverarrowsb-eextreme-thermalright

and which have the best price/perfomance ratio ?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Akasa Medusa .= . 8x 6mm pipes 144x129.5x163mm w/ 140mm & 120mm PWM fans 49.6mm*
> K2 / Assassin . = . 8x 6mm pipes 140x128x158mm 146x154x160mm w/ 120mm & 140mm PWM fans43.2mm*
> Dark Rock Pro 2 =. 7x 6mm pipes 133x124x166mm 133x149x166mm w/ 120mm & 135mm PWM fans
> NH-D14 . . . . = . . 6x 6mm pipes 140x130x160mm 140x158x160mm w/ 120mm & 140mm fans44mm*
> NH-U14S . . . = . . 6x 6mm pipes 150x52x165mm plus fans base offset 2mm 41mm*
> PH-TC14PE. . = . . 5x 8mm pipes 140x159x171mm w/ 2x 140mm fans, PWM adaptor40-45mm*
> Megahalem. . = . . 6x 6mm pipes 130x74x158.7mm plus fans 40mm*
> HE01 . . . . .= . . . 6x 6mm pipes 140x119x160mm w/ 140x38mm PWM fan 42mm*
> Archon SB-E. . = . 8x 6mm pipes 155x53.6x170.2mm plus fans 34.45mm*
> Silver Arrow . = . . 4x 8mm pipes 147x123x163mm 151x149x168mm w/ 2x 140mm Fans 40.87mm*
> SA SB-E . . . .= . . 8x 6mm pipes 155x105x164mm 170x130x170mm w/ 140mm & 150mm PWM fans 31.9/39/46mm**
> SA SB-E Extreme . 8x 6mm pipes 155x105x164mm 155x130x165mm w/fans Smaller because of 140mm fan vs 150mm fan.
> 
> *cooler base to bottom fin. (add 8mm for motherboard to bottom fin.)
> **fins are at 3 different levels
> 
> K2, D14 & HE01 are about same size cooler.
> 140mm fans can be problematic with ram clearance.
> All can interfere with PCI-e slots 1 & 2
> SA SB-E is widest by 15mm. 170mm with TY-150 fan in middle. TY-150 is 169x151mm
> SA SB-E Extreme is 155mm wide with TY-143 fan in middle. TY-14x fans are 151x140mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy has his crap together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta ask, which of these should I add or take away in the top few high-end coolers in the original post? Thanks!
Click to expand...

Thanks, but all I did was make a list of data.









They are all top performers as all are within a few degrees of each other.. and there are probably a few missing.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Thanks, but all I did was make a list of data.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are all top performers as all are within a few degrees of each other.. and there are probably a few missing.


Dude, you gave the dimensions for more than just a couple, and all are relevant to this thread.


----------



## Badness

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/thermalright-true-spirit-macho,25045.html


----------



## doyll

A new company with what appears to be an outstanding new cooler.

*CRYORIG R1*





Looks very nice and checks all the boxes; backset to clear RAM, not too wide, not too tall, PWM fans..









http://www.cryorig.com/r1.php


----------



## hakz

that's one gorgeous cooler.


----------



## incog

looks interesting!


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> A new company with what appears to be an outstanding new cooler.
> 
> *CRYORIG R1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks very nice and checks all the boxes; backset to clear RAM, not too wide, not too tall, PWM fans..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cryorig.com/r1.php


I like that the pipes are bent back. I keeps all of the mass for cooling, but you can still fit tall RAM. Good find!


----------



## doyll

I've performed sprecial rights to the Great Lord of Coolers (and asked Santa Claus too) for an R1. If GLoC fails SC should come through. Right?


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> I've performed sprecial rights to the Great Lord of Coolers (and asked Santa Claus too) for an R1. If GLoC fails SC should come through. Right?


Did the link happen to say when it will be released? What is GLoC?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*
> 
> Did the link happen to say when it will be released? What is GLoC?


No release date. I'm guessing 1st quarter 2014. Usually there's a offical announcement, than reviewers get them, than release to to public.

Edit:
Sorry, GLoC = Great Lord of Coolers


----------



## Elohim

Thx doyll, this looks really sweet, i love all the little details about this cooler on paper.
I'm not sure if i totally dig the shroud (is it alu?) and the color scheme, but i have to see it in person to properly judge that


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> Thx doyll, this looks really sweet, i love all the little details about this cooler on paper.
> I'm not sure if i totally dig the shroud (is it alu?) and the color scheme, but i have to see it in person to properly judge that


I don't know yet. Will post up when I find more out abut this CRYORIG R1 cooler.


----------



## doyll

Just received this email from CRYORIG
Quote:


> *We are proud to Introduce to you CRYORIG
> 
> CRYORIG LLC, announces the arrival of the R1,
> CRYORIG's first flagship CPU cooler.*
> 
> Officially founded in 2013, CRYORIG is a fresh new comer to the PC peripherals and Cooling market but with a core team of seasoned veterans. Our team's resume include experiences with renowned brands such Thermalright, Prolimatech and Phanteks. With our experience and drive for innovation and improvement we are proud to present our very first flagship dual tower solution, the CRYORIG R1.
> 
> The R1 is an accumulation of years of research and design. Putting good use to our multiple manufacturing and design patents, the CRYORIG R1 is jam packed with multiple one of a kind features. The long list of features include our patented DirectCompress™ full contact soldering process, Jet Fin Acceleration System™, Heatpipe Convex-Align™ and Displacement Optimization™ Systems.
> 
> The R1 will be featured in two flavors, the R1Universal and the R1 Ultimate. The R1 Ultimate will have two XF140's full 140x26mm fans, and the ability to add a third XF140. The Universal version features one XF140 and a thin profile 140x13mm XT140 silent performance fan, offering terrific performance with almost no tradeoff for performance and compatibility.
> 
> The CRYORIG R1 Ultimate, XF140 and XT140 are set for release on January of 2014 and the R1 Universal is set at February 2014 for select countries.
> 
> Please visit www.CRYORIG.com for the latest product information and release dates.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Was just about the post Legit Reviews link I got for the CRYORIG R1. You beat me to it!
















Thanks, though.


----------



## ehume

Haven't we seen this before?


----------



## hakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*
> 
> Was just about the post Legit Reviews link I got for the CRYORIG R1. You beat me to it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, though.


review? link!


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Haven't we seen this before?


Like the dozen other dual tower coolers?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hakz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*
> 
> Was just about the post Legit Reviews link I got for the CRYORIG R1. You beat me to it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> review? link!
Click to expand...

No, I mean in my feed. It would announcing certain models would be here in January, and another model at the beginning of February.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> Thx doyll, this looks really sweet, i love all the little details about this cooler on paper.
> I'm not sure if i totally dig the shroud (is it alu?) and the color scheme, but i have to see it in person to properly judge that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know yet. Will post up when I find more out abut this CRYORIG R1 cooler.
Click to expand...

Have now verified that the white shroud is plastic. Originally the idea it was for it to have two purposes; fan mounting and insulation from GPU. As cooler is only 140mm wide insulation will not be an issue on almost all motherboards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hakz*
> 
> review? link!


Reviews will probably start showing up last half of this month.
That's assuming CRYORIG will be releasing coolers for reviewers in the next week or so.


----------



## ehume

I've seen pics/reviews of that design. 140x25mm middle fan, 140x15-20mm front fan. OK, this one advertises special soldering and a finstack designed to accelerate air flowing through. But I've see that particular heatsink before.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> I've seen pics/reviews of that design. 140x25mm middle fan, 140x15-20mm front fan. OK, this one advertises special soldering and a finstack designed to accelerate air flowing through. But I've see that particular heatsink before.


As you have way more experience than I in this field, please elaborate.


----------



## Elohim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> I've seen pics/reviews of that design. 140x25mm middle fan, 140x15-20mm front fan. OK, this one advertises special soldering and a finstack designed to accelerate air flowing through. But I've see that particular heatsink before.


Are you talking about the Gelid Dual Tower?
Well yeah, they do have some similarities (the assymetrical design and the front slim fan), well the D14 was already built asyymetrical and came with a 120mm front fan for better compatibility.
But looking at all the small construction elements it's clear that the R1 is very much related to Prolimatech and Phanteks, wich is good news, since they deliver the best possible build quality and great performance. (apparently Cryorig consists of former Prolimatech/Phanteks/TR employees and use the same OEM).

Of course there really is no need for new air coolers, since the cooling potential is more or less maxed out. So it's more about design choices and slightly better compatibility...

@doyll
thanks, too bad though. Maybe it can be left out


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> I've seen pics/reviews of that design. 140x25mm middle fan, 140x15-20mm front fan. OK, this one advertises special soldering and a finstack designed to accelerate air flowing through. But I've see that particular heatsink before.
> 
> 
> 
> As you have way more experience than I in this field, please elaborate.
Click to expand...

No, I just recall I've seen that design somewhere. Elohim knows far more than I do -- he has been keeping up with recent developments.

And no, the Gelid Dual Tower is not the one I have seen before.


----------



## Elohim




----------



## doyll

Thanks Elohim!









I like the black shrouds better than the white.
I notice it has 2 of the XF140 25mm thick fans.

Are you testing this one?


----------



## doyll

I'm hearing the CRYORIG R1 Ulitmate is slightly different from CRYORIG R1 Universal. The Ultimate by design is all out performance, the Universal will have even better tall RAM clearance... and as they look almost identical using black on Ultimate and white on Universal makes it easy to tell them apart.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*


can you compare it with NH D14. TR SA SBE E and Phanteks PH-TC14PE?


----------



## andre02

Looks pretty mean


----------



## Elohim

HR-02 Macho Black SE


----------



## doyll

CRYORIG MSRP $89.95USD

CRYORIG R1 Ultimate

For detailed explanation of the R1 Ultimate please visit:

http://www.cryorig.com/r1-ultimate.php

CRYORIG R1 Universal


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> CRYORIG MSRP $89.95USD
> 
> CRYORIG R1 Ultimate
> 
> For detailed explanation of the R1 Ultimate please visit:
> 
> http://www.cryorig.com/r1-ultimate.php
> 
> CRYORIG R1 Universal


$90 ouch! Let's hope iit performs like how a $90 cooler should.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> $90 ouch! Let's hope iit performs like how a $90 cooler should.


I see no reason why it shouldn't.








That is what it is built to do.


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> I see no reason why it shouldn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is what it is built to do.


You never know until you see it for yourself.


----------



## incog

$90 ?

Wow, does it out-perform the NH-D14 at that price? Is it more Silent? We need benchmarks!


----------



## Elohim

$90 MSRP is pretty much the same as D14, Phanteks 14PE, TR SA SBE etc


----------



## doyll

What Elohim said.
Lots of coolers in the MSRP $85-95 range.
TT Frio, Zalman CNPS9900Max, Deepcool Assassin, bequiet! Dark Rock Pro 2,
Keep in mind this is MSRP (Manufacturer's Suggested Retail Price), not the actual selling price.. which is often less.

@ incog
Indeed:thumb:
Hopefully we will have them soon.


----------



## Elohim

Alpenföhn Himalaya II & Thermalright HR-22

Also i got the info that there will be a new Version of the Silver Arrow soon, wich will specifically designed for better PCIE (and possibly RAM) compatibility (asymetric design like the HR22)


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alpenföhn Himalaya II & Thermalright HR-22
> 
> Also i got the info that there will be a new Version of the Silver Arrow soon, wich will specifically designed for better PCIE (and possibly RAM) compatibility (asymetric design like the HR22)


when is noctua to release a new dual tower?


----------



## doyll

Just received an early Christmas present this evening.

CRYORIG R1 Ultimate
Will try and take some pics tomorrow along side of PH-TC14PE, TR HR-02 Macho, etc.


----------



## Elohim

The last time they said early '14


----------



## doyll

Pretty sure this is early.

In Taiwan Friday and here today.


----------



## Elohim

Nice! Send me some pics








Mine hasnt arrived yet...


----------



## doyll

Will do tomorrow.









Looks just like pics last news release.


----------



## doyll

Here's some pics of cooler, mount, fan and how it looks beside PH-TC14PE. Not a lot of time to play today but thougth you all might like a Christmas teaser.









Opening the box and accessories. Complete with warranty card.


Mounting kit has an extra set of fan vibration mounts, screw driver to mounting, PWM splitter, extra fan clips & TIM. Very complete.


CRYORIG R1 Utimate beside TC14PE


Will be testing after Christmas. Will post than.

More in CRYORIG R1 thread
http://www.overclock.net/t/1449176/cryorig-annouces-new-cooler-line/40_20#post_21451339

Merry Christmas!


----------



## PontiacGTX

How did they send you a sample?


----------



## doyll

DSL


----------



## miklkit




----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> DSL


what's that?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> what's that?


Delivery Service Limited.















(oops) should be
DHL


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Delivery Service Limited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (oops) should be
> DHL


Lol! But why do manufacturers send you stuff? Do you review coolers somewhere?


----------



## doyll

Mostly just lucky.
Many years at trade shows talking with reps, customer service and support people, engineers & designers about problems and potential fixes, brainstorming how to make a better cooler, or case, or fan, or fan clip.


----------



## hakz

^ we wants a review.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hakz*
> 
> ^ we wants a review.


Sorry for the delay. Been ill this last week. Threw everything behind schedule. Should have some results done soon and will post them. .

I seat cooler and burn-in with 15 minute full load, cool, 30 minute hour full load, cool,, 1 hour full load, cool, and a second hour full load. So takes may hours of running before actual testing starts.

Now after things cool down 3 testing runs start with CPU idle and full load runs with fans at different speeds on each set of 3 runs. This lets us know the cooling ability at low / quiet speeds as well as at full speed.

Than start all over by re-seating cooler and do it all again... and again... and again.

After doing the above sequence 3 times if the results are not very consistent I do at least 2 more.

Than change CPU setting and start over.


----------



## hakz

I hope you're up and fully recovered, testing isn't a simple task. Rest if you need to


----------



## Elohim

Amongst the upcoming Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E, the Noctua D14 successor and the Cryorig R1 we have another new High End Dual Tower Heatsink on the Horizon, the Deep Cool Assassin 2,, successor to the Assassin/Alpenföhn K2:


BTW i'm curious if Prolimatech plans on releasing a classic dual tower cooler too sometime soon? Woueld be nice, since they make some of the best looking and highest quality coolers ever. Personally i would love to see a Prolimatech Armageddon II though.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> Amongst the upcoming Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E, the Noctua D14 successor and the Cryorig R1 we have another new High End Dual Tower Heatsink on the Horizon, the Deep Cool Assassin 2,, successor to the Assassin/Alpenföhn K2:
> 
> 
> BTW i'm curious if Prolimatech plans on releasing a classic dual tower cooler too sometime soon? Woueld be nice, since they make some of the best looking and highest quality coolers ever. Personally i would love to see a Prolimatech Armageddon II though.


I would like to know about the best zalman heatsink,titan heatsink and akasa heatsink


----------



## ehume

Prolimatech makes a dual tower -- the Genesis.


----------



## Elohim

I know i was more thinking about two vertical Towers though.


----------



## Elohim

@ehume



This was their dual tower prototype from 2010.

The had another one wich was a dual-top-flow cooler:


but for wichever reason they went with the hyprid design of the genesis.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> @ehume
> 
> that seems a copy of the nh d14
> 
> This was their dual tower prototype from 2010.
> 
> The had another one wich was a dual-top-flow cooler:
> 
> 
> but for wichever reason they went with the hyprid design of the genesis.


that seems a copy of the nh d14.maybe that was the reason


----------



## ehume

@elohim
Thanks for the pics and recollections. I'm far away from home just now and I can't find out how to repyoufrom my iPod.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> @elohim
> Thanks for the pics and recollections. I'm far away from home just now and I can't find out how to repyoufrom my iPod.


In the meantime, I'll rep him


----------



## Elohim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> that seems a copy of the nh d14.maybe that was the reason


Hmm, who knows. On the other hand, the D14 could be seen as a copy of the IFX-14.


----------



## doyll

IFX-14 is first twin tower I remember... late in 2007?
Cogage Arrow (Silver Arrow), and NH-D14 were in 2009?


----------



## Badness

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/ces-2014-cases-deepcool-gamerstorm-assassin-2,25723.html


----------



## Badness

http://www.techpowerup.com/197175/cryorig-r1-ultimate-cpu-cooler-xf140-and-xt140-fans-go-on-sale.html


----------



## doyll

Here's the first review of R1 Ultimate
http://pc.watch.impress.co.jp/docs/column/sebuncha/20140123_631932.html


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Here's the first review of R1 Ultimate
> http://pc.watch.impress.co.jp/docs/column/sebuncha/20140123_631932.html


Do you know when vortez will be publishing their review?


----------



## doyll

I couldn't find much about the CapTherm MP-1120, not even on CapTherm Systems website, but they did show it at Consumer Electronics Show 2014 last week.
http://captherm.com/about-us/







Only testing of cooler I can find was done by CapTherm themselves. It's shows the MP-1120 running 4c cooler than H80. While I'm not into CLC coolers the H80's cooling ability is among the top coolers.. all of which are within 5-6c of each other.

http://www.brightsideofnews.com/Data/2014_1_15/Captherm-Introduces-Multiphase-Cooling-Solution-at-CES-2014/Performance.jpg

Using NH-D14 as standard we see H80 5.2c cooler. Not saying this true, but it shows they are similar.

http://img.hexus.net/v2/cooling/Corsair/H80-H100/graph-2.jpg

Here NH-D14 is 2c cooler than H80.
scroll down to last graph. Click on colored squares to remove/add each cooler from graph.
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/corsair_hydro_h80/4.htm

I think we can all agree NH-D14 is one of the best out there.. and comparing NH-D14 to H80 we can agree they are similar. and the MP-1120 cools 4c better in only test data we have.. therefore we can assume the MP-1120 has similar cooling ability to the rest of the best.. _at about half the size!_ To me that is a huge step forward in cooling technology. The only possible drawback appears to be that the MP-1120 has to be oriented so the top of radiator is it's highest point for coolant to flow properly. Being as small as it is I doubt this will be much of a problem.


----------



## incog

Doesn't that mean you can't mount it sideways like it's done in almost every single case?


----------



## doyll

That is my guess. But I have nothing to substantiate my believe except every picture I've see of it mounts has radiator on top.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> Doesn't that mean you can't mount it sideways like it's done in almost every single case?


Sounds like a fair interpretation of what I'm assuming.









I found this poor quality image of specifications


Edit:
Appears to be:

Performance = 0.11 C/W

TDP = 275w

Weight = 575g

Noise Level = 0dBA @ 30w ?? Have seen it rated 40w passive elsewhere.

Hermeticity Level = 1x10-10 cc/sec/atm

Materials = Proprietary Explosion Welded Alloy

Refrigerant = Non-Conductive / Non-Toxic

Controller = RGB led w/ Event Management

Software = Windows Compatable

Tall = 160mm
Wide = 152.5mm
Rad = 142.5mm tall
Base = 610 mm


----------



## doyll

If my assumption is correct than it cannot be mounted sideways.


----------



## yh8404

k


----------

